# En menos de una semana sale el juejo más esperado del año: Elden Ring. Analisis y review pormenorizada de Pajarotto.



## Pajarotto (19 Feb 2022)

Así es, todos los fans de los souls estamos de enhorabuena.

Como sabéis he hecho incontable hilos de los Souls porque soy muy hardcoregaymer. Me los he pasado 3 veces cada uno. Al Rey Artorias lo mato en 30 segundos cronometrados con mi aggro.

Muchas gracias y adiós.


@Cuqui


----------



## BigJoe (19 Feb 2022)

Aún no me he pasado el juego del pasado año Cyberpunk2077, estoy c on lo de los franctoriadores de arasaka en el desfile

¿Qué hacemos?


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Aún no me he pasado el juego del pasado año Cyberpunk2077, estoy c on lo de los franctoriadores de arasaka en el desfile
> 
> ¿Qué hacemos?



Otra mención más al Chipimpam, que os avisé multiples veces que no lo jugaséis, y te vas al ignore.


----------



## El gostoso (19 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Otra mención más al Chipimpam, que os avisé multiples veces que no lo jugaséis, y te vas al ignore.



Raro que no juegues al travolo de horizon


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (19 Feb 2022)

Un chollo. Ese juego es un chollo.

Compras la ed. especial por 250$ y automáticamente la pones a la venta por 1500 euritos.

MEJOR QUE EL BITCOIN.

¿Qué otro elemento especulativo te devuelve el 600% de la inversión en poco tiempo?









Elden Ring Premium Collector's Edition [PS4] limited to 6000 Worldwide | eBay


Las mejores ofertas para Elden Ring Premium Collector's Edition [PS4] limited to 6000 Worldwide están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



www.ebay.es













Edicion Colleccionista Premium Elden Ring Ps4 | eBay


Las mejores ofertas para Edicion Colleccionista Premium Elden Ring Ps4 están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



www.ebay.es


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> .... soy muy hardcoregaymer...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Ni Dying Light 2, ni Far Cry 6, ni The Ñordo of Us 2, ni Chimpimpún 2077 ni pollas en vinagre.
Elden Ring, este va a ser el mejor juego de lo que llevamos de nueva década.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Así es, todos los fans de los souls estamos de enhorabuena.
> 
> Como sabéis he hecho incontable hilos de los Souls porque soy muy hardcoregaymer. Me los he pasado 3 veces cada uno. Al Rey Artorias lo mato en 30 segundos cronometrados con mi aggro.
> 
> ...



No te lo crees ni tu, has mirado en internet como pasarte el juego entero...
Powerbazinga es tu hamijo


----------



## HDR (19 Feb 2022)

El "Rey" Artorias.

Tú solo te descubres, pedazo de noob


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (19 Feb 2022)

El youtuber favorito de Coali (TheGrefg) está jugándolo ahora en directo:


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Feb 2022)

Pinta a juego libre de moronegrada. Eso ya influye muy a favor en mi respeto por los creadores. Teniendo en cuenta que es imposible que en cine y tv veamos algo parecido...


----------



## Sr Julian (19 Feb 2022)

Los juegos más esperados del año son el Frostpunk 2 y el Xcom3.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> El youtuber favorito de Coali (TheGrefg) está jugándolo ahora en directo:



Lo estao mirando un rato y la AI es patetica, te cargas a un guardia y 3 al lado ni se inmutan. Ideal para niños rata...


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Feb 2022)

Nuevo HILO MITICO de @Pajarotto


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (19 Feb 2022)

¿Qué son esos personajes blancos, como espectros, que salen bailoteando por ahí y no parece que hagan nada?


Me pregunto qué ha aportado el genial G. R. R. Martin a este juego. ¿No será que ha cobrado por solamente dejar poner su nombre?


----------



## Cuqui (20 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Así es, todos los fans de los souls estamos de enhorabuena.
> 
> Como sabéis he hecho incontable hilos de los Souls porque soy muy hardcoregaymer. Me los he pasado 3 veces cada uno. Al Rey Artorias lo mato en 30 segundos cronometrados con mi aggro.
> 
> ...



Podriamos ser tan felices jugando juntos en cooperativo con el actor secundario... con nuestras flamantes ediciones especiales, parlant català en discord y bebiendo zumitos. Mientras nos acercamos al boss de zona charlariamos acerca de las ultimas chortinas que nos han ofrecido sus carnes, para luego coordinarnos los tres como un todo, como una gran nacion para derrotar el mal.
Solo con las donaciones del stream y las suscripciones que obtendriamos de nuestros seguidores en burbuja nos pagariamos todas las chinadas que nos quitan el sueño. Cientos de replys y thanx en cada comentario, hordas de foreras abriendonos privados, alabanzas de cicciolino e hilos dedicados por el calvo.

Elden ring podria ser el juego que lo cambiara todo.






HDR dijo:


> El "Rey" Artorias.
> 
> Tú solo te descubres, pedazo de noob



El pajarraco no da puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Podriamos ser tan felices jugando juntos en cooperativo con el actor secundario... con nuestras flamantes ediciones especiales, parlant català en discord y bebiendo zumitos. Mientras nos acercamos al boss de zona charlariamos acerca de las ultimas chortinas que nos han ofrecido sus carnes, para luego coordinarnos los tres como un todo, como una gran nacion para derrotar el mal.
> Solo con las donaciones del stream y las suscripciones que obtendriamos de nuestros seguidores en burbuja nos pagariamos todas las chinadas que nos quitan el sueño. Cientos de replys y thanx en cada comentario, hordas de foreras abriendonos privados, alabanzas de cicciolino e hilos dedicados por el calvo.
> 
> Elden ring podria ser el juego que lo cambiara todo.
> ...


----------



## theelf (23 Feb 2022)

Yo aun estoy con el Quake 3


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Feb 2022)

A ver si le ponen el modo fácil de una puta vez, que para sufrir ya tengo la vida.


----------



## El amigo (23 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ni Dying Light 2, ni Far Cry 6, ni The Ñordo of Us 2, ni Chimpimpún 2077 ni pollas en vinagre.
> Elden Ring, este va a ser el mejor juego de lo que llevamos de nueva década.





Pajarotto dijo:


> Así es, todos los fans de los souls estamos de enhorabuena.
> 
> Como sabéis he hecho incontable hilos de los Souls porque soy muy hardcoregaymer. Me los he pasado 3 veces cada uno. Al Rey Artorias lo mato en 30 segundos cronometrados con mi aggro.
> 
> ...





Ya veremos si es tan bueno.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Podriamos ser tan felices jugando juntos en cooperativo con el actor secundario... con nuestras flamantes ediciones especiales, parlant català en discord y bebiendo zumitos. Mientras nos acercamos al boss de zona charlariamos acerca de las ultimas chortinas que nos han ofrecido sus carnes, para luego coordinarnos los tres como un todo, como una gran nacion para derrotar el mal.
> Solo con las donaciones del stream y las suscripciones que obtendriamos de nuestros seguidores en burbuja nos pagariamos todas las chinadas que nos quitan el sueño. Cientos de replys y thanx en cada comentario, hordas de foreras abriendonos privados, alabanzas de cicciolino e hilos dedicados por el calvo.
> 
> Elden ring podria ser el juego que lo cambiara todo.
> ...



Tu ves, eso con la maquinita del mono tirandote barriles (DON KING-KONG), no se puede hacer.


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Feb 2022)

También es que como pasamos del juego online, no tenemos al compi nivel 800 que se cargue al bicho por nosotros.


----------



## Omegatron (23 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Qué son esos personajes blancos, como espectros, que salen bailoteando por ahí y no parece que hagan nada?
> 
> 
> Me pregunto qué ha aportado el genial G. R. R. Martin a este juego. ¿No será que ha cobrado por solamente dejar poner su nombre?



Hombre! Se habrá tomado unas cervezas con los desarrolladores y todo.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Feb 2022)

Ya sufrimos demasiado con el spectrum y los juegos de 8 y 16 bits. Dejadnos disfrutar ahora. Muchos estamos calbos, conducimos dacias o ruinoles, y malvivimos ahogados por la cipoteca, la visillera, los niños y el trabajo. 

Y teneis los santos cojones a decirnos que el hijo de puta de hayamoto o como cojones se llame ahí por sus huevos no va a poner un modo manco para que podamos disfrutar de los 20/30 minutos diarios que tenemos, y eso con suerte? Me cago en su putísima madre. Por supuesto no pagaré un chavo por la mierda esta. Es más, me lo pondré a piratear y borrar del disco duro en un bucle sin fin para que se hunda esa puta mierda de compañía torturadora fabricadora de juegos para masocas.


----------



## moncton (23 Feb 2022)

Yo pa los dark souls soy un negao

me quede pillao en Ornstein & Smough y ni de puta coña los doy pasado, un par de veces estuve a punto pero en cuanto tienes un pelin de esperanza el puto juego te machaca

Y al parecer no son los mas jodidos...

ya no tengo edad ni tiempo para meterle horas a un juego asi, me atrae el elden ring pero entre eso y no se si mi maquina lo movera bien, me parece que va a quedar para la proxima reencarnacion


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 Feb 2022)

¿Ya lo habéis reservado? ¡Que se agotan las copias! Y luego a llorar.


*El director de Elden Ring habla sobre George Ronald Reuel Martin*



*La historia/lore de Elden Ring - Todo lo que sabemos hasta el momento*


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que esta vez lo jugaré algo más. El tono más open world y menos pasillero me atrae bastante. Y por lo que estoy viendo es un open world de verdad, no como la mierda del Horizon de los cojones con la que nos han estado dando por culo toda la semana.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Yo creo que esta vez lo jugaré algo más. El tono más open world y menos pasillero me atrae bastante. Y por lo que estoy viendo es un open world de verdad, no como la mierda del Horizon de los cojones con la que nos han estado dando por culo toda la semana.



Yo ya por el hecho de no tener negros, lo jugaré.

El Forbidden west se merece hilo aparte en cuanto FEÍSMO porque es el non plus ultra de la FEALDAD.


----------



## NCB (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo ya por el hecho de no tener negros, lo jugaré.
> 
> El Forbidden west se merece hilo aparte en cuanto FEÍSMO porque es el non plus ultra de la FEALDAD.



Di NO a los wokegames


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Joder pues yo llevo con el juego dos semanas y aún no lo he podido terminar.

De echo no lo he podido publicar aún, me da que nada de postgame ni enemigos finales, que el juego tiene un falso final, la prensa está publicando análisis sin terminarlo.
Otros medios han sido más precavidos.

Menudo nivel de la prensa.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder pues yo llevo con el juego dos semanas y aún no lo he podido terminar.
> 
> De echo no lo he podido publicar aún, me da que nada de postgame ni enemigos finales, que el juego tiene un falso final, la prensa está publicando análisis sin terminarlo.
> Otros medios han sido más precavidos.
> ...



DE qué hablas si el elden ring sale el viernes??

A quién quieres engañar??


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Feb 2022)

Pues todo apunta que tenemos obra maestra, 97% en Metacritic.

Los lloroniers que han intentado vender el Forbidden West como el mejor juego del Universo y super exclusivo de PlayStation porque es la mejor consola del mundo mundial, se van a tener que volver a sus agujeros. Esta vez no ha colado, y va a ser difícil que vuelva a colar el discursito. 

Ni una semana les ha durado.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Feb 2022)

Es verdad que en el Forbidden West han vuelto a la tia súper fea?


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Feb 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es verdad que en el Forbidden West han vuelto a la tia súper fea?



En el primero no era guapa, pero tenía un poco de Pizpi. En el segundo ya está charificada. De todas maneras en los Horizon las tías son todas feas y los tíos son todos manginas. Porque así es el mundo woke.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> En el primero no era guapa, pero tenía un poco de Pizpi. En el segundo ya está charificada. De todas maneras en los Horizon las tías son todas feas y los tíos son todos manginas. Porque así es el mundo woke.



Putos woke, nada en el universo puede darme mas asco. Pero de dónde coño han salido todos esos mierdas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> DE qué hablas si el elden ring sale el viernes??
> 
> A quién quieres engañar??




El juego lleva dos semanas en posesión de algunas personas porque namco bandai ha enviado códigos para temas de marketing y otros por análisis.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Feb 2022)

Estas acabado, pajarraco. No tienes futuro. Piensa a quien vas a legar tu alpiste.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Así es, todos los fans de los souls estamos de enhorabuena.
> 
> Como sabéis he hecho incontable hilos de los Souls porque soy muy hardcoregaymer. Me los he pasado 3 veces cada uno. Al Rey Artorias lo mato en 30 segundos cronometrados con mi aggro.
> 
> Muchas gracias y adiós.



¿Te importa indicarme dentro de tu prolífico texto, qué parte es la "review pormenorizada"?

Es que se ha debido de borrar de la base de datos de Calopez y se ha quedado solo esta puta mierda que no me dice nada. No había leído tal mierda de review tan vacía, desde la última que hizo tu archienemigo no declarado @Obiwanchernobil

Gracias y buen forero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Por cierto veo que nadie dice en *los análisis que puedes cazar a unos putos ciervos rodantes entre otros durante el juego, ni que las mecánicas de crafteo son simples, ni que los que están publicando los análisis hoy no han llegado al final auténtico del juego.*

En series x en rendimiento baja a 24 FPS en exteriores y en ps5 según me comentaron más o menos igual, luego tiene un poping bestial como pasa en todos los juegos de open world de bandai namco que es quien deja sus herramientas gráficas a from desde el primer souls, aunque en sekiro fuera Activision la distribuidora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Verás cuando la generación z vea que tienes que craftear 12 horas para unos de los bosses del principio y literal además.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

@Tails y yo nos estamos pasando elden ring en el modo 2 players a pantalla partida.


----------



## NCB (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Verás cuando la generación z vea que tienes que *craftear 12 horas* para unos de los bosques del principio y literal además.



Putos japos hikikomoris


----------



## Soler (23 Feb 2022)

Ya lo tengo reservado desde hace meses. Este y Nioh 2 son los mejores juegos de los últimos años. Nada de Trans of Us 2, Aloy la mazapan ni ciberbugs ni pollas.


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En series x en rendimiento baja a 24 FPS en exteriores y en ps5 según me comentaron más o menos igual...



Mira que me extraña...


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Mira que me extraña...



Ni La ps4 ni las xbox antiguas no lo van a poder mover, eso por descontado.

La ps5 y la xbox one x si llegan a 30fps 1080p ya harán mucho. Eso son mis pronosticos. 60 FPS será con resolución dinamica aka tongazo de reescalados chungos.

Va a ser la típica salida con bugs y optimizado como el orto.

A mi no me extraña nada lo que dice mi archienemigo @Obiwanchernobil que trabaja para Hobbie Consolas, de hecho es lo esperable.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ni La ps4 ni las xbox no lo van a poder mover, eso por descontado.
> 
> La ps5 y la xbox one x si llegan a 30fps 1080p ya harán mucho. Eso son mis pronosticos. 60 FPS será con resolución dinamica aka tongazo de reescalados chungos.
> 
> Va a ser la típica salida con bugs y optimizado como el orto.



La series x apenas mueve minecraft a 30 fps sin tirones ..


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Tails y yo nos estamos pasando elden ring en el modo 2 players a pantalla partida.




Yo desde mi batidora


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Yo desde mi batidora



Unamonos ahora contra este mal común llamado @Obiwanchernobil

Creo que podría ser una alianza muy beneficiosa para ambas partes.


----------



## 2plx2 (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La series x apenas mueve minecraft a 30 fps sin tirones ..



Que 24 frames en modo rendimiento en una Series X o una PS5... Es una burrada que no llegue a eso. Me extraña mucho.


----------



## Charlatan (23 Feb 2022)

pagadme una copia.........


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Se está llevando notazas


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Feb 2022)

Si es como demon souls. Que habéis dicho que si. 
Le van a dar por culo


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se está llevando notazas
> 
> ]



Pues como Ubisoft. Soltando billetes consigues notazas. Luego ya irán los usuarios a poner las notas reales.


----------



## Imbersor (23 Feb 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Ya lo tengo reservado desde hace meses. Este y Nioh 2 son los mejores juegos de los últimos años. Nada de Trans of Us 2, Aloy la mazapan ni ciberbugs ni pollas.



Lo de ''reservar'' jueguitos que va a haber a patadas es lo mas retrasado mental que existe. Mucho mas que comprar dlc's incluidos en el disco.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se está llevando notazas



Pajarotto lo ha vuelto a hacer.

Antes que nadie hablase de este juego, ni tan siquiera lo conociáis antes de este hilo, yo singlehandeldy he elevado este juejo a la mayor puntuación.

Flipante lo que ha conseguido este forero.

Adoradme.


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Feb 2022)

El Skyrim es también de ese estilo o no?


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Lo de ''reservar'' jueguitos que va a haber a patadas es lo mas retrasado mental que existe. Mucho mas que comprar dlc's incluidos en el disco.



Hombre reservar la edición especial para después venderla a X10 su precio a algún panoli friki flipado con mucha pasta... está bien eh. Yo si tuviera pasta me compraba todas las ediciones especiales que pudiese, os iba a dejar sin esa edición de mierda, y a la semana lo vendo todo en ebay haciendome un X10 fácil. Es EASY MONEY.

200 PAVOS vale la ed coleccionista... te sacas 1000 cholos fácil.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Que 24 frames en modo rendimiento en una Series X o una PS5... Es una burrada que no llegue a eso. Me extraña mucho.












Qué nos dicen las especificaciones de Xbox Series X y qué no: una mirada a fondo con todo lo que debes saber


Ayer tuvo lugar el desglose final de las especificaciones de Xbox Series X, una consola de nueva generación que cuenta con una configuración realmente potente y que tiene, en efecto, potencia más que suficiente para mover juegos en resoluciones 4K con calidades altas sin tener que renunciar a un...




www.google.com






*Minecraft con trazado de rayos funciona en 1080p con medias de 30 a 60 FPS en Xbox Series X*
El vídeo que acompañamos justo encima de estas líneas es muy claro, la demo técnica de Minecraft en su versión con trazado de rayos se mueve en 1.920 x 1.080 píxeles y no es capaz de mantener 60 FPS estables, *ni siquiera a pesar de que utiliza el pack de texturas estándar*. A lo largo del vídeo se aprecian pequeños tirones, y queda claro que el rendimiento no es verdaderamente óptimo.

Y nos intentan vender que este va a ir a 60 con rt..


Como sabemos, Microsoft ha dividido la RAM en dos partes muy claras, una más lenta y otra más rápida. Ali dice que esto es de nuevo un error del que no han aprendido desde Xbox One.
Y es que afirma que desarrollar con esta limitación es un desafío constante para los de su gremio. La justificación que utiliza para argumentar esto es fácil de comprender: un desarrollador siempre intentará poner el máximo número de código en la memoria más rápida debido a la cantidad de objetos y recursos que son prioritarios en una consola.
Por lo tanto, a su juicio esto impedirá que la GPU rinda a su máximo nivel, puesto que siempre habrá una pelea de recursos entre el sistema operativo, el motor del juego y otros elementos que reclaman todo el ancho de banda disponible y máximo.
La consola de Microsoft al tener partes más lentas y menor frecuencia termina por conseguir menores TFLOPS y solo sería posible llegar a los 12 si las condiciones son las ideales.
Estas condiciones van más allá del hardware y entran en el terreno del software. Ali dice que Microsoft ejecuta un sistema operativo basado en Windows 10


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Todo el mundo que habla de From Software se va para los juegos tipo Souls, pero habría que ver qué han hecho esta peña. Han hecho cosas bastante cojonudas...



Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues como Ubisoft. Soltando billetes consigues notazas. Luego ya irán los usuarios a poner las notas reales.



No te digo lo contrario, pero en este caso al parecer, ya probaré Elden Ring cuando pueda, casos como los Dark Souls, Bloodborne y sucedáneos del estilo, son juegos bien diseñados, artísticamente notables y jugablemente son bastante depurados, quitando de lado gustos sobre mecánicas, dificultad, etc.


----------



## Cuqui (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pajarotto lo ha vuelto a hacer.
> 
> Antes que nadie hablase de este juego, ni tan siquiera lo conociáis antes de este hilo, yo singlehandeldy he elevado este juejo a la mayor puntuación.
> 
> ...



Pero si llevo meses solicitandote una review, miserable!! Yo y solo yo te he colocado en el camino hacia el estrellato!!!!


----------



## Imbersor (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hombre reservar la edición especial para después venderla a X10 su precio a algún panoli friki flipado con mucha pasta... está bien eh. Yo si tuviera pasta me compraba todas las ediciones especiales que pudiese, os iba a dejar sin esa edición de mierda, y a la semana lo vendo todo en ebay haciendome un X10 fácil. Es EASY MONEY.
> 
> 200 PAVOS vale la ed coleccionista... te sacas 1000 cholos fácil.



Ese no es el caso relatado por el monguer de las reservas, no tergiverseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> El Skyrim es también de ese estilo o no?



No. Tiene sus diferencias, sobre todo en el aspecto de las mecánicas jugables, el combate cuerpo a cuerpo, la precisión. No tienen nada que ver


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

En serio quien tenga pasta que compre la edicion coleccionista. No va a hacer dinero más fácil en su pu vi. Son cholos caídos del cielo.

Ser SCALPER MANDA.


La mierda que me pilla mal de pasta que si no os ibáis a enterar.


----------



## Imbersor (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En serio quien tenga pasta que compre la edicion coleccionista. No va a hacer dinero más fácil en su pu vi. Son cholos caídos del cielo.
> 
> Ser SCALPER MANDA.
> 
> ...



pasa birzum y te lo presto

full confianza y cafe quijano compi


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En serio quien tenga pasta que compre la edicion coleccionista. No va a hacer dinero más fácil en su pu vi. Son cholos caídos del cielo.
> 
> Ser SCALPER MANDA.
> 
> ...









Si ya el normal se espera que se venda poco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

@Tails haber si mañana te traes tu puto mando que me as dejado el mío lleno de grasa de pollo, mañana llamo a mi amigo Braulio y jugamos al modo 3 players pantalla dividida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

@pajarroto 

@Tails y yo hoy jugando hemos desbloqueado a Mario cómo personaje manejable


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Feb 2022)

@calopez subforo de juegos para los boomers.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Pues un subforo estaría de puta madre la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Pues un subforo estaría de puta madre la verdad.




Opino lo mismo, yo de momento no le quiero quitar su minuto de gloria a @Pajarotto 
Pero si somos varios se podría abrir.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Opino lo mismo, yo de momento no le quiero quitar su minuto de gloria a @Pajarotto
> Pero si somos varios se podría abrir.



No sé cómo funciona... se solicita al admin o cómo??? ni idea vaya


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Yo soy el admin, pero antes de crear el foro marcianitos exijo un sacrificio humano. Quiero  Demando el baneo de IP de @Obiwanchernobil y que no se pueda volver a conectar a internet en un tiempo no inferior a 30 días naturales.


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No. Tiene sus diferencias, sobre todo en el aspecto de las mecánicas jugables, el combate cuerpo a cuerpo, la precisión. No tienen nada que ver



Pero en Skyrim puedes avanzar bien aunque te mueras y guardar partida y eso?


----------



## Imbersor (23 Feb 2022)

no quereis un subforo

para que se convierta en la misma mierda de pozilga de niñoratismo cual forum de web de panfletos publicitarios aka mierdistation o bandal

hacedme caso, no lo quereis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No sé cómo funciona... se solicita al admin o cómo??? ni idea vaya




Ni idea, vamos a dejar que el pájaro se sienta protagonista un poco y lo abra el, si no vemos, pero lo suyo es desde el día de salida.


----------



## Imbersor (23 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pero en Skyrim puedes avanzar bien aunque te mueras y guardar partida y eso?



claro cabron  si es lo mas ecofriendly que existe, juego de mierda accesible para masas borregas y no pensar ni medio segundo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> no quereis un subforo
> 
> para que se convierta en la misma mierda de pozilga de niñoratismo cual forum de web de panfletos publicitarios aka mierdistation o bandal
> 
> hacedme caso, no lo quereis




Precisamente por eso lo queremos.
Mierdistation dejo un vacío muy grande en nuestro corazones.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pero en Skyrim puedes avanzar bien aunque te mueras y guardar partida y eso?



Avanzar bien a qué te refieres? Se puede guardar partida claro.

En el tema esto de los rpgs, desde el punto de vista occidental eh, dejando de lado los J-RPGs, está el Skyrim, el The Witcher y los juegos tipo Souls... son distintos y diferentes entre sí aunque estén englobados en el mismo género, con sus particularidades y diseños y mecánicas. Para mi The Witcher es una saga en un paso intermedio entre Skyrim y los Souls, así simplificando mucho y después las narrativas cambian.

Eso es probarlo y salir de dudas.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Yo creo que esta vez lo jugaré algo más. El tono más open world y menos pasillero me atrae bastante. Y por lo que estoy viendo es un open world de verdad, no como la mierda del Horizon de los cojones con la que nos han estado dando por culo toda la semana.



¿Un juego open world no-pasillero en el año 2022, en plena era de confinamientos y embozalamientos? Hasta que no lo vea, no lo creo.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Un juego open world no-pasillero en el año 2022, en plena era de confinamientos y embozalamientos? Hasta que no lo vea, no lo creo.



Mirale ya ha salido de la madriguera.


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Feb 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> no quereis un subforo
> 
> para que se convierta en la misma mierda de pozilga de niñoratismo cual forum de web de panfletos publicitarios aka mierdistation o bandal
> 
> hacedme caso, no lo quereis



No se llamaría "juegos" explicitamente. Sino "Boomers".


Para filtrar a los niños rata.

Mierdastation estaría ya vacía sino no hubieran chapao el foro.

Y Vandal ni zorra. La página web es de lo más cutre que he visto. No sabía que hubiese un foro


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

La que está liando este hilo. Es abrirlo y todo el mundo hablando del juejo, del que nadie sabía nada (como cuando dí a conocer los DARKS SOULS en España). FLIPANTE como muevo las masas.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Halo Infinite ya ni tiene jugadores online 

Y el modo historia dura 30 minutos....


*Un speedrunner de Halo Infinite se pasa el juego en la dificultad Legendaria en menos de media hora*


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Mirale ya ha salido de la madriguera.



Echo de menos los juegos con _massive immersive open world _que se llevaban mucho en la década 2000-2010, supongo que por la influencia del Señor de los Anillos en la cultura popular.

Parece mentira que en 2004 tuvieran los cojones de sacar un juego como el WoW, donde podías tirarte horas andando por todo un continente sin ni una puta carga de pantalla, y en 2022 sólo sean capaces de sacar juegos pasilleros con pantallas de carga cada 4 metros como la basura del Lost Ark.

El gaming murió en 2009 y tal.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No se llamaría "juegos" explicitamente. Sino "Boomers".
> 
> 
> Para filtrar a los niños rata.
> ...



Vandal al igual que EOL tiene gente que entiende y sabe del tema, otra cosa son ya los hilos donde salen los típicos fanáticos en determinadas noticias, pero eso ocurre como siempre en foros donde hay cierto movimiento. En forocarros igual, tuvieron que hacer un subforo específico porque en el general era un absoluto desmadre, eso y que saben que el tema jueguicos, competiciones, e-sports está dando duro y eso da visitias y tráfico internetil. 

En Meristation hace años también molaba bastante sus foros, muchas peleíllas como en toda comunidad, pero había verdaderos personajes pululando por Meristation consolas, los subforos de acción, política, deportes y ocio. Recuerdo los subforos ocultos. Vaya época. Broootaaal.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 Feb 2022)

Deseando que salgan los vídeos en censuratube con los "unpacking".

Como éste, pero de la nueva obra maestra con que colabora George Ronald Reuel Martin.


(Es mejor que lo mejor de John Raymond Richard Tolkien)


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

A ver si el éxito de este juejo sirve de acicate para que capcom espabile de una puta vez y saque Dragon's Dogma 2 y se dejen de mierdas de Strit Fighter que no le interesan a nadie.


----------



## Soler (23 Feb 2022)

Imbersor dijo:


> Lo de ''reservar'' jueguitos que va a haber a patadas es lo mas retrasado mental que existe. Mucho mas que comprar dlc's incluidos en el disco.



Es solo por juegos así. Además es mi dinero y me lo follo como quiero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Vandal al igual que EOL tiene gente que entiende y sabe del tema, otra cosa son ya los hilos donde salen los típicos fanáticos en determinadas noticias, pero eso ocurre como siempre en foros donde hay cierto movimiento. En forocarros igual, tuvieron que hacer un subforo específico porque en el general era un absoluto desmadre, eso y que saben que el tema jueguicos, competiciones, e-sports está dando duro y eso da visitias y tráfico internetil.
> 
> En Meristation hace años también molaba bastante sus foros, muchas peleíllas como en toda comunidad, pero había verdaderos personajes pululando por Meristation consolas, los subforos de acción, política, deportes y ocio. Recuerdo los subforos ocultos. Vaya época. Broootaaal.




Allí compré un mega CD por 2500 pesetas a una Charo, porque eran trastos de su hijo y no quería mierda en casa, con caja y todo me la trajo.
¿Que hacía la Charo en el foro? Ni idea.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Allí compré un mega CD por 2500 pesetas a una Charo, porque eran trastos de su hijo y no quería mierda en casa, con caja y todo me la trajo.
> ¿Que hacía la Charo en el foro? Ni idea.



Benditas esas mujeres que tiran a la basura tesoros. A ver si alguna tira el Rule of Rose o algo así. 









Rule of Rose (PlayStation 2, 2006) | Compra online en eBay


Las mejores ofertas para Rule of Rose (PlayStation 2, 2006) están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



www.ebay.es


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver si el éxito de este juejo sirve de acicate para que capcom espabile de una puta vez y saque Dragon's Dogma 2 y se dejen de mierdas de Strit Fighter que no le interesan a nadie.











El logo del nuevo 'Street Fighter 6', odiado por los fans, resulta ser una plantilla comprada por 80$ en un marketplace


La semana pasada, la distribuidora de videojuegos Capcom emplazó en su web una cuenta atrás que marcaba la realización de un gran anuncio público, del que...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Benditas esas mujeres que tiran a la basura tesoros. A ver si alguna tira el Rule of Rose o algo así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ése lo compré antes de la fiebre de los survivals horror de PS2 en un rastro de Málaga a 5 pavos. De esto hace años...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Halo Infinite ya ni tiene jugadores online
> 
> Y el modo historia dura 30 minutos....
> 
> ...




*Cuanto vas a pagar por elden ring en ps5, te enseño lo que he pagado yo por el en series x.

Creo que esto no lo teneis en ps5....lo de comprar juegos digitales en otras regiones y tal...
*
*Lo siento a sido un golpe bajo    no he podido evitarlo   *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ése lo compré antes de la fiebre de los survivals horror de PS2 en un rastro de Málaga a 5 pavos. De esto hace años...




Cuando estuve mirando hace años, se vendía por 200 de repente pego la hostia que de por sí ya era caro y duplicó el precio.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando estuve mirando hace años, se vendía por 200 de repente pego la hostia que de por sí ya era caro y duplicó el precio.



A día de hoy es imposible, hace unos años igual te podías encontrar alguna tienda o algo donde no sabían realmente qué es lo que tenían. Conforme pasa el tiempo esto es más complicado claro está.

Y de todos modos el juego no es de lo mejor de la consola, pero ni de coña, pero tampoco estaría dentro de lo más top dentro de los grandes survivals horrors que tiene la PS2, pero el tema de número de unidades puesta a la venta, distribución y demás, es lo que hace que el precio suba. Pero anda que no hay survivals mejores. Lo que le pasa a Rule of rose es la historia, muy extraña, simbólica y cómo está contada. Jugablemente es chusquero.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A día de hoy es imposible, hace unos años igual te podías encontrar alguna tienda o algo donde no sabían realmente qué es lo que tenían. Conforme pasa el tiempo esto es más complicado claro está.
> 
> Y de todos modos el juego no es de lo mejor de la consola, pero ni de coña, pero tampoco estaría dentro de lo más top dentro de los grandes survivals horrors que tiene la PS2, pero el tema de número de unidades puesta a la venta, distribución y demás, es lo que hace que el precio suba. Pero anda que no hay survivals mejores. Lo que le pasa a Rule of rose es la historia, muy extraña, simbólica y cómo está contada. Jugablemente es chusquero.



Jugablemente a nadie le interesa como sea. Lo que importa es lo que están pagando por él.

O el Haunting Ground.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Exactamente... la historia y la ambientación sí. El trabajo artístico detrás.



Pajarotto dijo:


> Jugablemente a nadie le interesa como sea. Lo que importa es lo que están pagando por él.
> 
> O el Haunting Ground.



Todos los survivals horrors de PS1 y PS2 están en un plan de volarse la cabeza la verdad. Unos más que otros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A día de hoy es imposible, hace unos años igual te podías encontrar alguna tienda o algo donde no sabían realmente qué es lo que tenían. Conforme pasa el tiempo esto es más complicado claro está.
> 
> Y de todos modos el juego no es de lo mejor de la consola, pero ni de coña, pero tampoco estaría dentro de lo más top dentro de los grandes survivals horrors que tiene la PS2, pero el tema de número de unidades puesta a la venta, distribución y demás, es lo que hace que el precio suba. Pero anda que no hay survivals mejores. Lo que le pasa a Rule of rose es la historia, muy extraña, simbólica y cómo está contada. Jugablemente es chusquero.




Creo que os voy a pedir consejo sobre la Rg350p

Quiero algo para emular 8 y 16 bits pero sobre todo mega CD sin problemas.

Tengo una vita tuneada para ello y corre bien todo, incluso psp, pero lo que más me importa es mega CD y los juegos con chips de super nes.

He visto una por 50 pavos pero no sé si las habéis probado y tal.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Cuanto vas a pagar por elden ring en ps5, te enseño lo que he pagado yo por el en series x.
> 
> Creo que esto no lo teneis en ps5....lo de comprar juegos digitales en otras regiones y tal...*
> 
> ...




Si en playstation podemos comprar en más regiones que en xbox


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que os voy a pedir consejo sobre la Rg350p
> 
> Quiero algo para emular 8 y 16 bits pero sobre todo mega CD sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Una que probé de ANBERNIC y era si no me equivoco la RG351MP y estaba de putísima madre. Pero ésta es mucho más de 50 pavos eh... 150 creo.


----------



## Santon (23 Feb 2022)

El Souls es un juego para youtubers.

Coñazo de juegos pasilleros.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Cuanto vas a pagar por elden ring en ps5, te enseño lo que he pagado yo por el en series x.
> 
> Creo que esto no lo teneis en ps5....lo de comprar juegos digitales en otras regiones y tal...*
> 
> ...











PlayStation: tutorial para cambiar la región, país e idioma de PSN en consolas PS4 - Cultura Geek


Tutorial: Cómo cambiar de región, país e idioma en tu cuenta PSN para chequear precios de otros países desde PlayStation 4.



culturageek.com.ar


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Benditas esas mujeres que tiran a la basura tesoros. A ver si alguna tira el Rule of Rose o algo así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








CeX Buy & Sell Games, Phones, DVDs, Blu-ray, Electronics, Computing, Vision & CDs







es.webuy.com





Vendemos_1,295.00_


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Yo me compré una rgb10 que emula hasta dreamcast y la tengo muerta de asco en un rincón.

A nivel de emulación en portatiles se han quedado muy atascados. Sobretodo en consolas de menos de 100 cholos que es de lo que se trata. Hasta que no salgan los 5nm nada.

Creo que los ultimos samsungs tope de gama emulaban la ps2 perfecto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si en playstation podemos comprar en más regiones que en xbox



      
Lo siento, pero no, no podéis, Sony las tiene bloqueadas.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

CeX Buy & Sell Games, Phones, DVDs, Blu-ray, Electronics, Computing, Vision & CDs







es.webuy.com





Snowboard Kids 2, Perfecto
Juegos / Nintendo 64 Juegos

Vendemos_1,995.00_

Compramos_1,256.00€_
Intercambiamos_1,456.00€_


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no, no podéis, Sony las tiene bloqueadas.



Fuente la calva


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo me compré una rgb10 que emula hasta dreamcast y la tengo muerta de asco en un rincón.
> 
> A nivel de emulación en portatiles se han quedado muy atascados. Sobretodo en consolas de menos de 100 cholos que es de lo que se trata. Hasta que no salgan los 5nm nada.
> 
> Creo que los ultimos samsungs tope de gama emulaban la ps2 perfecto.




Hombre si subo de 100 pavos pido emulación de dreamcast, que mínimo.

No conozco esta consola que dices.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Una que probé de ANBERNIC y era si no me equivoco la RG351MP y estaba de putísima madre. Pero ésta es mucho más de 50 pavos eh... 150 creo.




Emulaba dreamcast?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> CeX Buy & Sell Games, Phones, DVDs, Blu-ray, Electronics, Computing, Vision & CDs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snowboard kids 2 gratis en Xbox Game pass.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no, no podéis, Sony las tiene bloqueadas.




¿*Cuántas veces puedes cambiar de región en Xbox* ?? *Cambiar* la *región* de la cuenta una vez cada tres meses.

En playstation todas las veces que quieras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> ¿*Cuántas veces puedes cambiar de región en Xbox* ?? *Cambiar* la *región* de la cuenta una vez cada tres meses.
> 
> En playstation todas las veces que quieras




No hombre no, mira te cuento el proceso.

1Compras elden ring en una web de juegos.

2 Pagas los 30 pavos que cuesta el jugo digital en la store argentina de Xbox.

3 te mandan el código.

4 abres VPN en tu teléfono móvil.


5 metes el código en la web de Microsoft.


6 Enciendes la Xbox y ya lo tienes listo para jugar.




Ahora te explico porque no puedes con Sony:

1- La store de Sony no es región free porque está capada, si no corre a comprar a la store argentina de Sony...a que no puedes?.

2-Los juegos de PS5 llevan idiomas distintos en cada región, los de Xbox llevan todos los idiomas en todas las regiones.


3- pon tu elden ring de PS5 por 30 leuros como acabo de hacer yo...ahh no que en ps5 Sony subió los juegos a 80 euros


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

El techo de emulacion en consolas portatiles es la ps2 (más que éso no lo veréis nunca en consolas portátiles).

El día que salga una por menos de 100 ch va a barrer.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Emulaba dreamcast?



Has dicho anteriormente que la querías para 16 bits y mega cd no? Cumple. También te emula 3d pero dependiendo qué sistemas y qué juegos de manera decente. Habrá juegos de N64 o Dreamcast que irán mejor que otros, ya te lo digo. 

De todos modos, juegos o plataformas como Dreamcast, PS2 por ej. mucho mejor emularlos en pc, que tenéis el Redream o el PCSX2, que próximamente va a salir la versión 1.8 estable y que con los render de Vulkan y demás, con poco pc que tengas, vas a ir sobrado. Sin mencionar Dolphin que es una absoluta maravilla para GC y Wii. Dejarse de portátiles de estos para emular estos sistemas de verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El techo de emulacion en consolas portatiles es la ps2 (más que éso no lo veréis nunca en consolas portátiles).
> 
> El día que salga una por menos de 100 ch va a barrer.




A mí no me interesa nada más allá de dreamcast, cacharros que corran bien por debajo de eso hay montones, pero dreamcast no todas.

Ps2 me interesa poco, Gamecube la mayoría de sus juegos usan los gatillos con recorrido así que no funcionarían bien y Xbox clásica ya la tengo en series.

Lo que me llama la atención es lo bien que corre la vita la PSP y que trastos el doble de caros no puedan correr la PSP.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Xbox bloqueo el cambio de región 

En playstation desde 2018 se puede incluso comprar juegos de otras regiones


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El techo de emulacion en consolas portatiles es la ps2 (más que éso no lo veréis nunca en consolas portátiles).
> 
> El día que salga una por menos de 100 ch va a barrer.



Dependerá del precio. Poner a emular los God of War, o determinados juegos como el Burnout 3, Gran Turismo 4... pufff no van finos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Has dicho anteriormente que la querías para 16 bits y mega cd no? Cumple. También te emula 3d pero dependiendo qué sistemas y qué juegos de manera decente. Habrá juegos de N64 o Dreamcast que irán mejor que otros, ya te lo digo.
> 
> De todos modos, juegos o plataformas como Dreamcast, PS2 por ej. mucho mejor emularlos en pc, que tenéis el Redream o el PCSX2, que próximamente va a salir la versión 1.8 estable y que con los render de Vulkan y demás, con poco pc que tengas, vas a ir sobrado. Sin mencionar Dolphin que es una absoluta maravilla para GC y Wii. Dejarse de portátiles de estos para emular estos sistemas de verdad.




Yo trabajo con un portátil de 400 pavos, no creo que le dé para emular mucho, tengo el mame pero no soy muy amigo de pc.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Xbox bloqueo el cambio de región
> 
> En playstation desde 2018 se puede incluso comprar juegos de otras regiones




Ainss...
Te acabo de subir una captura de pantalla de mi compra de elden ring
No se puede dice, menuda tela, para una vez que no troleo.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí no me interesa nada más allá de dreamcast, cacharros que corran bien por debajo de eso hay montones, pero dreamcast no todas.
> 
> Ps2 me interesa poco, Gamecube la mayoría de sus juegos usan los gatillos con recorrido así que no funcionarían bien y Xbox clásica ya la tengo en series.
> 
> Lo que me llama la atención es lo bien que corre la vita la PSP y que trastos el doble de caros no puedan correr la PSP.



La PSP es jodida de correr. La mia, rgb10, no la corre pero tiene un catalogo BRVTAL con ese Outrun, motorstorm, etc... una lástima. Las Ambersonic tampoco son una maravilla. Se quedan todas en el mismo lugar.

Tengo la PSP original que la compré por 30 cholos a un chaval jajaja. Mejor compra que he hecho en el puto wallapop.

De todas formas tenerlo en una pantalla mejor, estaría bien. Si sacasen algo que emulase una psp perfecto por menos de 100 ch también es para pensarselo. Las ambersonic se quedan cortas.


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo trabajo con un portátil de 400 pavos, no creo que le dé para emular mucho, tengo el mame pero no soy muy amigo de pc.



El Redream te emula todo incluso en una cafetera. Tengo un portatil hp pavilion de 8 años con Windows 8.1 donde tengo instalado el redream para juegos de Dreamcast y es increíble qué depurado está ese programa/emulador. También te digo que ese portátil que tengo tiene una Ati HD 8670M que para la época, y ser portátil, pues tiraba. A día de hoy para emular según qué sistemas, de puta madre. Dolphin y Redream sin problemas casi todos los juegos y con PS2, también por la estructura interna del diseño del emulador en sí, es más complicado que vaya bien en según qué juegos.

Pruébalo y ya sales de dudas.

Lógicamente tengo otros ordenadores y portatiles para otros menesteres con más requisitos y pretensiones.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No hombre no, mira te cuento el proceso.
> 
> 1Compras elden ring en una web de juegos.
> 
> ...




No, los juegos físicos y digitales hasta de Japón funcionan en xbox no

[]


*Shuhei Yoshida*, presidente de Sony Worldwide Studios, *revela* a través de Twitter tras la conferencia de *Sony* en el *E3 2013* que *PlayStation 4* será *region free*. Esto significa que los juegos comprados o importados de cualquier región se reproducirán en la consola de próxima generación.

Esto se contrapone a la decisión de* Microsoft *acerca de que *Xbox One* tenga bloqueo regional. Este hecho lo justifican apelando a que los juegos deben cumplir las normativas regulatorias específicas de cada país.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El Redream te emula todo incluso en una cafetera. Tengo un portatil hp pavilion de 8 años con Windows 8.1 donde tengo instalado el redream para juegos de Dreamcast y es increíble qué depurado está ese programa/emulador. También te digo que ese portátil que tengo tiene una Ati HD 8670M que para la época, y ser portátil, pues tiraba. A día de hoy para emular según qué sistemas, de puta madre. Dolphin y Redream sin problemas casi todos los juegos y con PS2, también por la estructura interna del diseño del emulador en sí, es más complicado que vaya bien en según qué juegos.
> 
> Pruébalo y ya sales de dudas.
> 
> Lógicamente tengo otros ordenadores y portatiles para otros menesteres con más requisitos y pretensiones.




Si te soy sincero lo que me atrae del asunto es que sea portátil, si no al final acabo sacando las originales.

Voy a ver friki videos que veo, gracias!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La PSP es jodida de correr. La mia, rgb10, no la corre pero tiene un catalogo BRVTAL con ese Outrun, motorstorm, etc... una lástima. Las Ambersonic tampoco son una maravilla. Se quedan todas en el mismo lugar.
> 
> Tengo la PSP original que la compré por 30 cholos a un chaval jajaja. Mejor compra que he hecho en el puto wallapop.
> 
> De todas formas tenerlo en una pantalla mejor, estaría bien. Si sacasen algo que emulase una psp perfecto por menos de 100 ch también es para pensarselo. Las ambersonic se quedan cortas.




La vita emula a la perfección la PSP, pero perfecta además, lo que pasa que me resultó pesada de cojones para liberarla y tal.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

El emulador de PS3 para PC que puede ejecutar TODOS sus juegos


RPCS3 es un emulador que lleva bastantes años en desarrollo. Desde el estreno de la consola, un grupo de programadores se lanzó con la tarea de poder llevar los exclusivos de PS3 a PC, cómo había ocurrida con otras consolas de Sony, al igual que la c...




www.google.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No, los juegos físicos y digitales hasta de Japón funcionan en xbox no
> 
> []
> 
> ...




Pero @Tails entiendes que lo que he comprado es el juego digital en propiedad en la store argentina de Xbox no?    

Los juegos de Xbox comparten idiomas en todas las regiones da igual donde lo descargues se adapta al idioma de tu consola.

Creo sinceramente que estás confundiendo cosas.

Juegos físicos con digitales y compras en stores extranjeras.

As mezclado cosas.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero @Tails entiendes que lo que he comprado es el juego digital en propiedad en la store argentina de Xbox no?
> 
> Los juegos de Xbox comparten idiomas en todas las regiones da igual donde lo descargues se adapta al idioma de tu consola.
> 
> ...




Juegos digitales comprados en la PlayStation store alemana funcionan en la española igual que los comprados en la de Japón y Estados Unidos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Juegos digitales comprados en la PlayStation store alemana funcionan en la española igual que los comprados en la de Japón y Estados Unidos




Ya pero los precios son los mismos hombre.

Aquí la cosa está en que las novedades en la Xbox store argentina cuestan 30 euros por los 60-80 que cuestan en España, el ahorro es significativo como as visto en mi ticket.

Esto Sony lo tiene capado, no puedes comprar en Stores de Sony baratas.


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Assassin's Creed: Valhalla será gratuito en todas las plataformas por tiempo limitado – Fantasymundo


Ubisoft invita a la comunidad de jugadores a probar Assassin´s Creed: Valhalla de forma gratuita durante este fin de semana. – Videojuegos




www.google.com


----------



## Tails (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya pero los precios son los mismos hombre.
> 
> Aquí la cosa está en que las novedades en la Xbox store argentina cuestan 30 euros por los 60-80 que cuestan en España, el ahorro es significativo como as visto en mi ticket.
> 
> Esto Sony lo tiene capado, no puedes comprar en Stores de Sony baratas.




En Reino Unido es más barato por ejemplo

ys desde ps3 como el skull girls que en España valía 10 y en Reino Unido estaba gratis

Y lo mismo en ps4 con útil dawn o infamias second son


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En Reino Unido es más barato por ejemplo
> 
> ys desde ps3 como el skull girls que en España valía 10 y en Reino Unido estaba gratis
> 
> Y lo mismo en ps4 con útil dawn o infamias second son




Menuda tela    

Vamos a ver, dime una forma de conseguir el jugo digital en propiedad elden ring que sale mañana a la venta por 30 euros desde tu PS4 o PS5 desde España....

Porque me hablas de un juego indi como el skulls Girls?

Porque me hablas de los juegos de psplus?.

En Xbox tambien regalan juegos con Xbox live gold, de echo en Sony los empezaron a regalar al poner el plus de pago en PS4 para justificar el precio de lo que antes era gratis en PS3.



Te hablo de comprar juegos novedad en la tienda de forma legal obteniendo el juego en propiedad ahorrandote 50 euros.

Eso no lo puedes hacer en Sony y te lo digo con una PS4 al lado.

Si mañana quieres jugar elden ring Sony en su tienda digital te hace pagar 80 euros, 80 dólares o 80 libras.

Microsoft en Xbox a mi 30 euros.
En eso no hay color macho.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Mirale ya ha salido de la madriguera.



Esta tratando de aislarse para evitar filtraciones antes de la fecha de lanzamiento.

Pd: no podre jugar hasta el martes, asi que mucho cuidado que tengo poco que perder.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Feb 2022)

Santon dijo:


> El Souls es un juego para youtubers.
> 
> Coñazo de juegos pasilleros.



Pero no para streamers. Estar todo el rato muriendo y volviendo a empezar no es divertido ni jugarlo ni verlo.

En youtube como esta grabado puede ser que cojan ya el gameplay de otro y solo interpreten. En Streaming cantaría mucho pero yo empiezo a pensar que algunos no juegan, sino que alguien juega por ellos y ellos solo ponen su cara comentándolo fingiendo que juegan


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda tela
> 
> Vamos a ver, dime una forma de conseguir el jugo digital en propiedad elden ring que sale mañana a la venta por 30 euros desde tu PS4 o PS5 desde España....
> 
> ...



No aun los tengo sin tener playstation plus dime si los de gold o gamepass puedes tenerlo sin pagar



en xbox no lo has conseguido ha sido en una pagina externa como puedes comprarlo en digital en distintas tiendas





https://www.gamivo.com/search/elden%20ring


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

*Elden Ring - PS4*






€34.99




__





Elden Ring – PS4 – Cheapestgamestore.com







cheapestgamestore.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Elden Ring - PS4*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que no te estás enterando, con todo el respeto del mundo.

Eso que me as enlazado no es el juego en propiedad.


Vamos a ver, si me entiendes amigo.

Yo he comprado el juego en la tienda de Xbox argentina en propiedad.

La cosa está en que como Argentina no es accesible desde España, lo que haces es que un argentino te lo compre, que es el que te da el código en esas web o por otros medios.

Un argentino puede regalarle el juego a un español desde su tienda Xbox que es más barato que en europa o EEUU o Japón.
La cuestión es que como Microsoft no puede impedir que alguien me regale un juego lo que si hace es no dejarte acceder a la store argentina desde España por eso se usa vpn, para canjear el código que me han comprado como juego.
regalo.


la gracia radica en que es legal, y en que los juegos son región free, lo que no es free es el acceso por eso se usa vpn.

lo que tú me as puesto como link deberías retirarlo porque en PS4 y 5 no se puede comprar un juego en PROPIEDAD en otras stores BARATAS como pueda ser argentina, Brasil o turkia.
puede llevar a engaño.

la única forma de abaratar costes en PS4 y 5 es compartir cuenta pero es un coñazo porque dependes de otra persona, no hay otro método, lo demás no son juegos en propiedad.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Feb 2022)

De que va el elden rings ese


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Feb 2022)

Una pregunta de manco. Aunque no los voy jugar nunca porque la temática no me va, yo tendría alguna posibilidad de pasarme los Souls?. Mi nivel de manquedad es pasarme The Evil Within 1 en modo normal con 150 muertes. O eso es como pretender entrar en la disco-vip con chandal?. Se admiten respuestas humillantes.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Feb 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Una pregunta de manco. Aunque no los voy jugar nunca porque la temática no me va, yo tendría alguna posibilidad de pasarme los Souls?. Mi nivel de manquedad es pasarme The Evil Within 1 en modo normal con 150 muertes. O eso es como pretender entrar en la disco-vip con chandal?. Se admiten respuestas humillantes.



No.
Eso de morir y volver para atrás del todo ... Es lo peor que hay. Y cuando limpias una zona y regresas a esa zona están los enemigos como siempre. No desaparecen. Es la mecánica de los juegos antiguos. Que antaño eran cortos y tal y bueno era asumible. Pero ahora no es asumible 15 min matando bichos para ir a una zona. Que te maten/ tengas que teletransportarte y vuelvas por esa zona y estén los enemigos vivos como si no hubiese pasado nada. 


Y cuanto más mueres (en modo humano. No en alma). Más díficil se pone el juego. Lo lógico es del revés. Pero bueno.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Feb 2022)

Juegos - Demon souls que trolleo es esto? 

No tengo ni ganas de vender el juego. Sino de quemarlo, de tirarlo a la basura.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (24 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No.
> Eso de morir y volver para atrás del todo ... Es lo peor que hay. Y cuando limpias una zona y regresas a esa zona están los enemigos como siempre. No desaparecen. Es la mecánica de los juegos antiguos. Que antaño eran cortos y tal y bueno era asumible. Pero ahora no es asumible 15 min matando bichos para ir a una zona. Que te maten/ tengas que teletransportarte y vuelvas por esa zona y estén los enemigos vivos como si no hubiese pasado nada.
> 
> 
> Y cuanto más mueres (en modo humano. No en alma). Más díficil se pone el juego. Lo lógico es del revés. Pero bueno.



Mandarte muy atrás en cada muerte en un juego que dura un montón de horas?. Vamos, que es para yonkis. Ni con un palo.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Feb 2022)

Estalla una puta guerra el dia de antes de la publicacion del juego que podria cambiarlo todo.
Invoco a nuestro corresponsal en bilderberg, @Pajarotto que esta ocurriendo? Que esta pasando? Que misterio es este?


----------



## Cuqui (24 Feb 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Mandarte muy atrás en cada muerte en un juego que dura un montón de horas?. Vamos, que es para yonkis. Ni con un palo.



No es asi, no se quien coño te ha dicho eso, pero no tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> De que va el elden rings ese



Un moñeco recibiendo tollinas. Muere. No sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire. Muere. En un mundo con historia críptico/oculta. Muere y remuere. Eso sí, con mundo abierto, al cual no podrás ir de primeras al 99% del mapeado porque habrá otros moñecos con 30 niveles más que tú, con lo cual realmente es otro juego pasillero más. Muere. Farmeafarmeafarmea. Muere otras 500 veces.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Un moñeco recibiendo tollinas. Muere. No sabe ni por dónde le pega el aire. Muere. En un mundo con historia críptico/oculta. Muere y remuere. Eso sí, con mundo abierto, al cual no podrás ir de primeras al 99% del mapeado porque habrá otros moñecos con 30 niveles más que tú, con lo cual realmente es otro juego pasillero más. Muere. Farmeafarmeafarmea. Muere otras 500 veces.



Mejor total war Warhammer 3 entonces


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Feb 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Mejor total war Warhammer 3 entonces



Para mi sin dudarlo.


----------



## ikifenix (24 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



Lo veo y lo subo.


----------



## moncton (24 Feb 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Mandarte muy atrás en cada muerte en un juego que dura un montón de horas?. Vamos, que es para yonkis. Ni con un palo.



son juegos RPG japos, que ya se sabe, otra historia. Atraen a un tipo de jugador muuuy determinado, los que le gusta exprimir al maximo las partidas, no solo practicar hasta que duelan los dedos, tambien estudiar el tipo de personaje y el "build", armadura, armas, accesorios, magia.... Hay gente que le mola este tipo de juegos, probar diferentes combinaciones para ver cual es la mejor, terminar el juego y empezar otra partida con otro tipo de personaje para cambiar el estilo

En eso los juegos tipo souls son de lo mejor, porque no te puedes fiar ni un pelo, auque vayas a tope de nivel con el mejor equipamiento y mas de 500 horas, un despiste y cualquier enemigo te liquida. El problema de los RPG occidentales es que al principio cuesta, pero una vez has avanzado de nivel y tengas buen equipamiento no te toca ni dios y pierde emocion porque te pasas los enemigos en un pispas sin darte importancia

Ademas los RPG occidentales te llevan de la manita, vete aqui, haz esto, habla con este, mata a este enemigo, busca el tesoro... en los dark souls estas solo y sin practicamente ninguna ayuda, te tienes que buscar la vida, si te cargas a un personaje antes de tiempo parte del juego se cierra y no puedes hacer ciertas cosas o conseguir objetos. Hay un monton de zonas casi ocultas que como no prestes atencion las pasas de largo y muy a menudo te metes en zonas donde los enemigos estan por encima de tu nivel y ni de coña los puedes pasar, pero el juego no te dice nada, ni te advierte ni lo pone mas facil, simplemente deja que te desesperes hasta que lo consigues o te rindes y cambias de zona.

Como digo, son juegos que no valen para el jugador casual, hay que meterle muchas horas. Yo me tire mas de 10 horas en una zona intermedia porque no conseguia pasar, los enemigos no tienen comportamiento predeterminado ni puedes memorizar lo que hacen porque cambian y se adaptan a la menor variacion que tengas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

En Xbox se puede jugar desde las 12 de esta mañana cambiando la región a Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Feb 2022)

que mala suerte!!!!!, conoci a una chica en el tinder y me voy a pasar el finde follando y no voy a tener tiempo para jugar a este maravilloso juego, que envidia me dais


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> que mala suerte!!!!!, conoci a una chica en el tinder y me voy a pasar el finde follando y no voy a tener tiempo para jugar a este maravilloso juego, que envidia me dais




No se que es peor, si los que vamos a jugar a elden ring, o los que necesitan usar una red social para follar

Creo que andamos a la par todos por aquí.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Feb 2022)

Luego estamos los casados, que ni una cosa ni la otra


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Mandarte muy atrás en cada muerte en un juego que dura un montón de horas?. Vamos, que es para yonkis. Ni con un palo.



El thief en el nivel mas alto si te veían tenías que empezar desde el principio del juego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En persona 1 no tienes ni mapa si no recuerdo mal y solo puedes grabar en ciertos puntos del juego
> 
> si mueres una hora después de tu grabado a repetir




Pero eso es porque no as jugado el persona 54, el 1 está muy anticuado.

Persona 54 exclusivo Xbox Game pass


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

en 11 minutos empieza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> en 11 minutos empieza




Pero te vas a joder el juego, pesaba que lo ibas a jugar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Por cierto el anuncio de la fecha de los prestigiosos galardones "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" se anunciará próximamente.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por cierto el anuncio de la fecha de los prestigiosos galardones "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" se anunciará próximamente.



Premio a la expresividad?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Premio a la expresividad?




Steven seagal the videogame exclusivo Xbox Game pass.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Steven seagal the videogame exclusivo Xbox Game pass.






queremos un remake


----------



## Salchichonio (24 Feb 2022)

La gente normal tiene vida, y no tiene tiempo para repetir 3000 veces el mismo nivel.

Y no, por mucho que lo repitan algunos, morir 3000 veces por nivel no es divertido.

Y eso que me gustan los souls, pero no es necesaria esa dificultad.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## NCB (24 Feb 2022)

Yo el problema que le veo a los souls es lo ortopédico de los combates y lo anticuado que parecen, comparado con algunos hack n slash modernos en los que los moñecos dan la sensación de tener peso, consistencia. En los souls los moñecos parece como que flotan, y las armas los atraviesan de una forma extraña.

Lo habitual es que la animación de ataque, cuando se tocan los hitboxes, se ralentice un poco para dar esa sensación de que se está golpeando o atravesando algo. En los souls es como si se golpeara al aire. Y luego está ese sonido característico de los souls al golpear, que es cualquier cosa menos el sonido del choque de un arma metálica contra una armadura. Parece como si estuvieran pegándole a una bolsa de plástico rellena de uvas.

Todo el mundo está hablando maravillas, pero a mi no me acaba de convencer. Ya veré si le doy una oportunidad, Miyazaki parece un tío legal.


----------



## Tails (24 Feb 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> La gente normal tiene vida, y no tiene tiempo para repetir 3000 veces el mismo nivel.
> 
> Y no, por mucho que lo repitan algunos, morir 3000 veces por nivel no es divertido.
> 
> Y eso que me gustan los souls, pero no es necesaria esa dificultad.



Tampoco son tan difíciles


----------



## Salchichonio (24 Feb 2022)

El asunto querido fanático obseso, es que DS no tiene opción de dificultad. Es un juego cojonudo, pero requiere demasiadas horas.

La frustración no es diversión.


----------



## Salchichonio (24 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Tampoco son tan difíciles



Alargar artificialmente la duración de un juego a base de hacerlo absurdamente difícil.....meh


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

Que ganas que salga esta mierda para olvidar tanta psyop cutre de falsiguerras y falsipandemias.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Que ganas que salga esta mierda para olvidar tanta psyop cutre de falsiguerras y falsipandemias.



Pero si no tienes playstation


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pero si no tienes playstation



Sale en PC. Es multiplataforma.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Feb 2022)

¿Ya salió?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Feb 2022)

*MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS:*



*OS:* Windows 10
*Processor:* INTEL CORE I5-8400 or AMD RYZEN 3 3300X
*Memory:* 12 GB RAM
*Graphics:* NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 1060 3 GB or AMD RADEON RX 580 4 GB
*DirectX:* Version 12
*Storage:* 60 GB available space
*Sound Card:* Windows Compatible Audio Device






El dragón da mucho miedo:


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Ya está crackeado.

Se confirma que es goty pues.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Joder 15 FPS + poping = 10.

Menuda industria tenemos.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Feb 2022)

Está en muchos sitios. Ayer puse el enlace durante media hora.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Nop. Nadie va a jugar ésto a 1080P/ 60 fps. jajajaj El poder de la NEXT GEN.

En ps4 es pase de diapos. No llega al nivel extremo del Shadows of Mordor en PS3 pero es desagrable e injugable iwal.





__





Sombras de Mordor suspende, en PS3 y 360, el análisis de Digital Foundry - AnaitGames


La zona técnica de Eurogamer nos explica, y nos muestra en vídeo, los problemas de rendimiento de lo último de Monolith en las consolas de anterior generación.




www.anaitgames.com


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Cualquier escapismo es bueno para escapar de la subnormalidad de los mass mierdas con sus falsicampañas de terror constante. Hay quien se da a la bebida y otros a los marcianitos. Sin más. Escapismo de una realidad insoportablemente idiota. Elden Ring no es que sea la gran cosa, es que ofrece escapar de lo que he dicho por unos días. Lo que no es poco.

Cambiando de tema, En PC está rotísimo. @Obiwanchernobil y su cúpula del trueno lo ha conseguido. Ha hecho que este juego sea injugable sólo para molestar a los sonyers como @Tails.

También llegan rumores que el juego es dificilisimo. Es el tipico que voy a instalar, lo voy a jugar 20 minutos (que ya habré muerto 10 veces mínimo) y lo desinstalo para no jugarlo nomás. Ya lo voy avanzando para que no haya sorpresas.


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

Digital Foundry resalta la *imposibilidad de bloquear el framerate a 30 fps* en el modo calidad, lo que al menos aseguraría una estabilidad. Finalmente, se vuelve a hacer hincapié en que la versión de PlayStation 5, si bien también es inestable, *funciona con un framerate algo más alto* que el de la versión de Xbox Series X. Así las cosas, y a falta de que Digital Foundry pueda profundizar algo más en esta nueva actualización, parece que Elden Ring sigue teniendo problemas en lo que se refiere a su framerate, algo muy importante en un tipo de videojuego que exige concentración, precisión en sus movimientos y desafío constante al jugador.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Digital Foundry resalta la *imposibilidad de bloquear el framerate a 30 fps* en el modo calidad, lo que al menos aseguraría una estabilidad. Finalmente, se vuelve a hacer hincapié en que la versión de PlayStation 5, si bien también es inestable, *funciona con un framerate algo más alto* que el de la versión de Xbox Series X. Así las cosas, y a falta de que Digital Foundry pueda profundizar algo más en esta nueva actualización, parece que Elden Ring sigue teniendo problemas en lo que se refiere a su framerate, algo muy importante en un tipo de videojuego que exige concentración, precisión en sus movimientos y desafío constante al jugador.



Todo esto es culpa de XBOX y @Obiwanchernobil .

Y lo sabes.


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cualquier escapismo es bueno para escapar de la subnormalidad de los mass mierdas con sus falsicampañas de terror constante. Hay quien se da a la bebida y otros a los marcianitos. Sin más. Escapismo de una realidad insoportablemente idiota. Elden Ring no es que sea la gran cosa, es que ofrece escapar de lo que he dicho por unos días. Lo que no es poco.
> 
> Cambiando de tema, En PC está rotísimo. @Obiwanchernobil y su cúpula del trueno lo ha conseguido. Ha hecho que este juego sea injugable sólo para molestar a los sonyers como @Tails.
> 
> También llegan rumores que el juego es dificilisimo. Es el tipico que voy a instalar, lo voy a jugar 20 minutos (que ya habré muerto 10 veces mínimo) y lo desinstalo para no jugarlo nomás. Ya lo voy avanzando para que no haya sorpresas.




En Xbox sucede algo parecido. Por ejemplo, al jugar a las *versiones de Xbox Series X o Xbox Series S*, podemos beneficiarnos de una tasa de frames más estable gracias al *VRR (frecuencia de actualización variable)*. Eso sí, necesitaremos un televisor o monitor compatible.

tiene huevos que si juegas en la versión de una consola más antigua en series x tiene más frames que si juegas la de series x (compatibilidad)


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En Xbox sucede algo parecido. Por ejemplo, al jugar a las *versiones de Xbox Series X o Xbox Series S*, podemos beneficiarnos de una tasa de frames más estable gracias al *VRR (frecuencia de actualización variable)*. Eso sí, necesitaremos un televisor o monitor compatible.
> 
> tiene huevos que si juegas en la versión de una consola más antigua en series x tiene más frames que si juegas la de series x (compatibilidad)



DECLARACIONES DURÍSIMAS dirigidas a @Obiwanchernobil y a su cúpula del trueno.

¿Qué responderá? Seguid sintonizando este hilo (tampoco hay nada más que leer porque todo lo otro es ucraina ucraina ucraina).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> DECLARACIONES DURÍSIMAS dirigidas a @Obiwanchernobil y a su cúpula del trueno.
> 
> ¿Qué responderá? Seguid sintonizando este hilo (tampoco hay nada más que leer porque todo lo otro es ucraina ucraina ucraina).




Sony posee el 9% de las acciones de from software.

Sony produjo Bloodborne.

En cual va a optimizar mejor de antemano ya lo sabemos, lo que no podíamos preveer es que siendo gráficos de la anterior generación con escenarios vacíos en su mayoría el juego fuera a una media de 15 FPS.

From siempre actualiza mejor en consolas Sony desde Bloodborne.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sony posee el 9% de las acciones de from software.
> 
> Sony produjo Bloodborne.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde estás jugandolo? ¿En el game PASS?

No hay más preguntas, señoría.

Sony ha vuelto a ganar. Viva Sony.

@Tails victorioso, una vez más.


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sony posee el 9% de las acciones de from software.
> 
> Sony produjo Bloodborne.
> 
> ...



Por eso es exclusivo de sony 

sino todos los que vayan mejor en xbox dirán que microsoft les ha pagado para que los optimicen mejor


----------



## moncton (25 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Digital Foundry resalta la *imposibilidad de bloquear el framerate a 30 fps* en el modo calidad, lo que al menos aseguraría una estabilidad. Finalmente, se vuelve a hacer hincapié en que la versión de PlayStation 5, si bien también es inestable, *funciona con un framerate algo más alto* que el de la versión de Xbox Series X. Así las cosas, y a falta de que Digital Foundry pueda profundizar algo más en esta nueva actualización, parece que Elden Ring sigue teniendo problemas en lo que se refiere a su framerate, algo muy importante en un tipo de videojuego que exige concentración, precisión en sus movimientos y desafío constante al jugador.



hasta los putos huevos de estos juegos que requieren un cacharro de 3000 napos para jugar decente, joder no hay manera

La semana pasada estuve de vacas y sabes lo que hice? encender la Switch y empezar una partida nueva del breath of the wild


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Menudo montón de mierda es este juego.

Procedo a borrar el hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Por eso es exclusivo de sony
> 
> sino todos los que vayan mejor en xbox dirán que microsoft les ha pagado para que los optimicen mejor




Bloodborne va a 23 FPS de media en PS4 ehhh.

Supongo que en la cinco irá mejor.


Luego dicen que si el tío de juego de tronos hace el guión una puta mierda, es la misma mierda de siempre, eres un muerto que revive, esquivar, parri y espadazo, el resto ya te buscas tú la vida para entenderlo, en este por no tener no tenemos ni cinemática al comienzo del juego.

Cuando llevas varias horas de poping, caídas de FPS en un mundo vacío, microparones y de ver el árbol ese que es una textura estática de fondo durante horas acabas hasta los huevos, pero lo mejor es cuando texturas, túneles y otros elementos de las mazmorras se empiezan a reciclar de una parte del juego a otra junto con sus enemigos...

Que Zelda BOTW este vacío por la poca potencia de la máquina tiene un pase, que este lo este no.

Un 10 dicen los hijos de puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Creo que ya estoy en disposición de hacer un análisis exclusivo del juego.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bloodborne va a 23 FPS de media en PS4 ehhh.
> 
> Supongo que en la cinco irá mejor.
> 
> ...



Vamos a echarle mierda a este juego (aunque no lo haya jugado pero da iwal). A partir de ahora este es un hilo de HATE a saco.

¿Pero lo estas jugando en serio o no? Yo estoy esperando el fitgirl edition. Pero vamos, a cada hora que pasa menos ganas le tengo.

@Actor Secundario Bob ha vuelto a triunfar completamente effortlessly. Es por su culpa que no podemos tener cosas buenas en el gayming. Mientras tenga el monopolio de ser cenizo no se puede hacer nada. Estamos condenados.


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Feb 2022)

El juego está medio crackeado ya, no? Porque fitgirl ya lo anuncia en su web. La verdad, quiero probarlo antes de soltar 40 napos.


----------



## moncton (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bloodborne va a 23 FPS de media en PS4 ehhh.
> 
> Supongo que en la cinco irá mejor.
> 
> ...



Yo ya me lo temia, otro megahype que se cae a la primera. La industria del juego esta rota

Lo que no entiendo es como las empresas lanzan estas mierdas, joder que no estamos en la epoca de los 8 bits, con gente programando en el dormitorio y salian los juegos con bugs y a joderse porque eran dos chavales picando codigo despues de clase cuando no tenian baloncesto

Cuando un juego tiene embargo de reviews hasta despues del lanzamiento, red flag, y cuando lo unico que oyes es hype de los esbirros a sueldo que pretenden ser criticos, otro mas

Pues nada, a esperar 2 años, a que terminen de parchearlo y saquen la "aniversary edition" por 20 euros con los bugs arreglaos y todo el DLC optimizado. A ver si en el proximo ciclo cuando cambie de pc me animo

Y joder, la switch es una mierda, pero lo que hacen lo hacen bien. Al final me divierto mas explorando en un mundo vacio como el breath of the Wild que rezando para que el PC no me pegue un microparon en medio de una pelea con un enemigo mas chungo que su puta madre


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Feb 2022)

Joder, aquí pasáis del blanco al negro como rusos conquistan Ucrania.


----------



## moncton (25 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Joder, aquí pasáis del blanco al negro como rusos conquistan Ucrania.



Mi estrategia desde hace muchos años es no comprar ningun juego cuando sale

Antes era porque no tenia mas remedio, no me podia permitir un cacharro decente asi que siempre me tocaba jugar a juegos de la generacion anterior. Nunca he entrado en el bucle del hype, jamas he hecho un pago por adelantado y jamas he comprado un juego dia 1

Entiendo que hay una industria brutal en torno al lanzamiento, que si el unboxing que si el "primeras impresiones" que si el primer crack, que si el review, los streamers, los que hacen las guias de como jugar.... Todos estos viven de ser los primeros en subir el video y como viven de esto necesitan un pepinaco de pc de los de 10.000 euros para poder fardar de video en 4K ultra settings a 60 fps y para poder permitirse ese cacharro necesitan subscriptores y likes para llegar a la masa critica que les garantice que les envien una copia adelantada, y para eso necesitan hypear a tope.... un carrusel


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Feb 2022)

moncton dijo:


> Mi estrategia desde hace muchos años es no comprar ningun juego cuando sale
> 
> Antes era porque no tenia mas remedio, no me podia permitir un cacharro decente asi que siempre me tocaba jugar a juegos de la generacion anterior. Nunca he entrado en el bucle del hype, jamas he hecho un pago por adelantado y jamas he comprado un juego dia 1
> 
> Entiendo que hay una industria brutal en torno al lanzamiento, que si el unboxing que si el "primeras impresiones" que si el primer crack, que si el review, los streamers, los que hacen las guias de como jugar.... Todos estos viven de ser los primeros en subir el video y como viven de esto necesitan un pepinaco de pc de los de 10.000 euros para poder fardar de video en 4K ultra settings a 60 fps y para poder permitirse ese cacharro necesitan subscriptores y likes para llegar a la masa critica que les garantice que les envien una copia adelantada, y para eso necesitan hypear a tope.... un carrusel



La última vez que compré algo de salida fue el Resident Evil 3 Remake. No volveré a hacerlo.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> La última vez que compré algo de salida fue el Resident Evil 3 Remake. No volveré a hacerlo.



Ni lo pude acabar. Lo deje a medias. Hastío puro y duro. Recuerdo que entre cinemáticas te dejaban jugar algo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (25 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ni lo pude acabar. Lo deje a medias. Hastío puro y duro. Recuerdo que entre cinemáticas te dejaban jugar algo.



Lo llegué a terminar, pero me pareció un asco comparado con el original. Mucho gráfico y tal, pero con peor música, desarrollo y guión. Y corto de cojones, le quitaron muchos escenarios. Hasta la historia la plantearon rollo blockbuster en vez de respetar el tono de serie B.


----------



## Red Herring (25 Feb 2022)

@Pajarotto 

Queremos review ya ,si tu tostadora no puede con él mira unos cuantos videos en Youtub y te lo inventas ,que no tengo ni ganas para eso.


----------



## Thundercat (25 Feb 2022)

Otro clon de Dark Souls.Ya van 897687678666776677.


----------



## Woden (25 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Aún no me he pasado el juego del pasado año Cyberpunk2077, estoy c on lo de los franctoriadores de arasaka en el desfile
> 
> ¿Qué hacemos?



Con la chorra me paso el Cyberpunk en el modo mas chungo. La ultima vez a katana limpia sin apenas usar otro tipo de armas. Ahora lo rejugaré de nuevo igual a pelo, repartiendo estopa a puño limpio.


----------



## Woden (25 Feb 2022)

Sí. Es regostoso.


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Feb 2022)

Pues venga, bajando... Aunque el torrent va muy lento, no sé por qué.


----------



## moncton (25 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Pues venga, bajando... Aunque el torrent va muy lento, no sé por qué.



Los rusos que estan a todo trapo con el DoS...


----------



## Woden (25 Feb 2022)

Mejor que los nukes nos pillen jugando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Joder llevo todo el día con cagalera, me he comido un bocadillo de chistorra para comer con un poco de mahonesa y no me ha sentado bien me parece.


----------



## Butters (25 Feb 2022)

Pocas veces he jugado a un Souls,creo que probé el Demon Souls ese una vez y lo borre a los 30 min.

Le echaré un vistazo porque que le pongan un 10 no es normal. Algo tiene que tener.

Veremos que nos depara.


----------



## Tails (25 Feb 2022)

Descargando la demo de babylons fall


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Llevo una hora y en general:

Lo de hacer personaje es calcadisimo al Dragons Dogma. Bien.

El tema no saber donde ir también es muy Dragons Dogma. Bien. 

El mundo pinta que va pa largo y monton de horas.

Con un Ryzen 3600, 16gb ram y una rx570 corre en alto 40- 50 fps o por ahi. Como una xbox series X.

De alto a medio en gráficos no vale la pena, porque la calidad media se ve horrible.

No he tenido stutters. En rendimiento no lo veo tan mal. No sé lo que dice la gente.

En general bien. Le echaré más tiempo mañana pero sí es complicado en dificultad. No sé yo. Ya veremos. Tampoco hay nada más.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Menudo montón de mierda es este juego.
> 
> Procedo a borrar el hilo.



Es como demon souls? Si mueres otra vez para atrás?


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Es como demon souls? Si mueres otra vez para atrás?



Pues hasta la última hoguera, pero al ser mundo libre pues parece que eliges más la forma en que te van a matar.


----------



## Cuqui (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bloodborne va a 23 FPS de media en PS4 ehhh.
> 
> Supongo que en la cinco irá mejor.
> 
> ...



En serio la han cagado tanto?


----------



## Cuqui (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder llevo todo el día con cagalera, me he comido un bocadillo de chistorra para comer con un poco de mahonesa y no me ha sentado bien me parece.



Has una review, que la alimaña alada no es de fiar. El ultimo juego que disfrutó fue el arkanoid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Sii joder sii!!!!
A la mierda mi vida social, a la mierda burbuja, a la mierda las ROCIADAS!!!! Tengo mi elden ring!!!!!!

Cuando llueve se pone a 4 FPS el hijo de fruta del juego.

Tomad dieces de la prensa!!!!

Gráficos 10.

Rendimiento 10.

Mejor que ocarina of time!!!!

Mejor que metal gear!!!!!


Análisis obiwanchernobil próximamente disponible.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder sii!!!!
> A la mierda mi vida social, a la mierda burbuja, a la mierda las ROCIADAS!!!! Tengo mi elden ring!!!!!!
> 
> Cuando llueve se pone a 4 FPS el hijo de fruta del juego.
> ...



Pc o xbox?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pc o xbox?



Xbox series x.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Ahora he empezado una nueva partida, a la mierda el de la espada y el escudo, ahora llevo un bastón mágico como Goku y tiro kame hames, aunque el mapa está tan vacío que no sé a quién se los tiro....


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Feb 2022)

Lo que yo veo por ahora, el combate se ha vuelto más fluido con respecto al Dark Souls 3, la barra de stamina es más amable que en otros Souls, Al ser mundo abierto le han añadido sigilo y crafteo. El sigilo está implementado de una manera muy regulera, y el crafteo pues ahí está, cogiendo cosas todo el rato que aún no me he puesto a mirar para que valen.

Algo que me molesta, durante el juego el botón Y del mando se usa para coger cosas y aceptar, y en los menús se usa el botón A. Es una decisión ridícula.

Por ahora poco he explorado, he seguido las indicaciones que me han dado hasta llegar a un jefecillo que me está dando para el pelo. Así que supongo que me toca subir niveles.

El caballo, por llamarlo de alguna manera, es bastante absurdo, Vas correteando por ahí a toda hostia y los enemigos ni te huelen. Pero ya digo que aún no me he puesto a explorar el mapa de verdad.

En mi PC va bien, tira un 70% de la tarjeta (RTX-2060) y un 20% del procesador. A mi me sale un glitch en las barras de energía de los enemigos, poca cosa. 

Los gráficos, por lo que he visto son más limpios que los del Dark Souls 3 que es el que tengo más fresco. La paleta de colores es bastante bonita, y los diseños muy muy random, como si hubiesen cogido el Zbrush y hubiesen aceptado todas las idas de olla de los diseñadores. Entiendo que haya gente que quiera gráficos con más brigi brigi y tal, pero a mi gusto están bien.

Ya comentaré más, a medida que profundice.


----------



## moncton (26 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Lo que yo veo por ahora, el combate se ha vuelto más fluido con respecto al Dark Souls 3, la barra de stamina es más amable que en otros Souls, Al ser mundo abierto le han añadido sigilo y crafteo. El sigilo está implementado de una manera muy regulera, y el crafteo pues ahí está, cogiendo cosas todo el rato que aún no me he puesto a mirar para que valen.
> 
> Algo que me molesta, durante el juego el botón Y del mando se usa para coger cosas y aceptar, y en los menús se usa el botón A. Es una decisión ridícula.
> 
> ...



A que resolucion y settings?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Lo que yo veo por ahora, el combate se ha vuelto más fluido con respecto al Dark Souls 3, la barra de stamina es más amable que en otros Souls, Al ser mundo abierto le han añadido sigilo y crafteo. El sigilo está implementado de una manera muy regulera, y el crafteo pues ahí está, cogiendo cosas todo el rato que aún no me he puesto a mirar para que valen.
> 
> Algo que me molesta, durante el juego el botón Y del mando se usa para coger cosas y aceptar, y en los menús se usa el botón A. Es una decisión ridícula.
> 
> ...




El sigilo y el salto ya estaban en sekiro, de echo en sekiro hay más opciones de control y movimientos que aquí.

Lo de que para llevar el arma con las dos manos tenga que estar haciendo combinaciones de botones es absurdo.


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Feb 2022)

Consejos para empezar. Al principio no solo activéis las hogueras, descansad en ellas también. No paréis de hacerlo hasta que os den el silbato para el caballo, la campana para hacer invocaciones y os lleven a la mesa redonda.

La campana para invocaciones va a ser vital para los que juguéis solos, así que aprended a usarla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Bueno yo tengo otros consejos a diferencia de @2plx2 .

Rociad mucho, pero como si no hubiera un mañana, cada vez que os maten, y ya veréis como no os preocupa mucho morir.
Descubrid alguna zona para farmear a tope, cuando lo hayáis echo veréis que habéis perdido parte de vuestra vida pero que sois unos triunfadores.

El caballo está rotisimo en el juego, yo habria puesto un coche, de echo espero que lo hagan en próximas actualizaciones.

Ahora en Amazon hay una oferta de 4 pizzas Tarradellas por el precio de dos, también os lo recomiendo.


----------



## Tails (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora he empezado una nueva partida, a la mierda el de la espada y el escudo, ahora llevo un bastón mágico como Goku y tiro kame hames, aunque el mapa está tan vacío que no sé a quién se los tiro....



Alguien habrá a quien darle por ahí y sino ves variedad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Alguien habrá a quien darle por ahí y sino ves variedad




Lo estás jugando?.


----------



## Tails (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo estás jugando?.



No, voy a esperar y ver que hago


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Tenemos que hacer un hilo oficial o algo como decía @El Juani , aquí nos juntamos la élite de burbuja, @Tails @El Juani @Obiwanchernobil entre otros, también es cierto que se arrima el @Pajarotto que no pertenece a la élite, pero el resto necesitamos un espacio "gaymer".

La gloria del anillo de elden a 4 FPS nos espera!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> No, voy a esperar y ver que hago




Y eso? Que estas con los juegos esos de lolis? o esperando algún lanzamiento.


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno yo tengo otros consejos a diferencia de @2plx2 .
> 
> Rociad mucho, pero como si no hubiera un mañana, cada vez que os maten, y ya veréis como no os preocupa mucho morir.
> Descubrid alguna zona para farmear a tope, cuando lo hayáis echo veréis que habéis perdido parte de vuestra vida pero que sois unos triunfadores.
> ...



Qué es eso de rociar?

Yo creo que el caballo es una especie de broma para los que se quejan de que es muy difícil y tal. Para que se pierdan por el mapa y por lo menos se diviertan, Yo mismo estoy harto de que me mate el minijefe del puente en el castillo, y me he ido ahora fuera de la península a darme una vuelta por el mapa, al sur hay está el puente del sacrificio que parece que abre nuevas áreas,

Además de matar enemigos se pueden conseguir almas destruyendo unas calaveras blancas brillantes y cogiendo el item que sueltan.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Qué es eso de rociar?
> 
> Yo creo que el caballo es una especie de broma para los que se quejan de que es muy difícil y tal. Para que se pierdan por el mapa y por lo menos se diviertan, Yo mismo estoy harto de que me mate el minijefe del puente en el castillo, y me he ido ahora fuera de la península a darme una vuelta por el mapa, al sur hay está el puente del sacrificio que parece que abre nuevas áreas,



Vamos que lo vas a dejar pasado mañana. XD

Yo aún no me he puesto en serio, pero fijo que awanto 2 días máximo antes de borrarlo del disco duro.


----------



## Tails (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y eso? Que estas con los juegos esos de lolis? o esperando algún lanzamiento.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Esta toda España esperando mi REVIEW.

Manteneos pegados a la pantalla.

Yo creo que si me paso 100 horas jugando puedo vencer al primer boss.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Qué hacéis en el campamento al lado del muro que hay chorrocientos soldados? Se puede ir con nivel 5 o qué?

Me cago en el puto juego de mierda.


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Qué hacéis en el campamento al lado del muro que hay chorrocientos soldados? Se puede ir con nivel 5 o qué?
> 
> Me cago en el puto juego de mierda.



Ese campamente es medianamente sencillo si usas sigilo y te lo tomas con calma, con sigilo y atacando por detrás haces golpe crítico. La cosa se anima una vez pasas porque aparece un gigante y mil soldados disparando desde lejos, Matar al gigante te da unas 1000 mil míseras almas y encima es un enemigo convencional que se respawnea así que no merece ni la pena, El área pasada el muro, camino al castillo, en realidad está pensada para que te la pases trotando a caballo e ignores al gigante. Luego llegas al puente donde está el gilipollas ese que me está amargando la vida (el primer minijefe), y ahí es cuando te hartas.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Feb 2022)

...y yo pasándomelo VONVA con el roguebook en XVOX.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Feb 2022)

¿Cuántos cholos os ha costado?


Que no me entere de que hay piratas por aquí.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Cuántos cholos os ha costado?
> 
> 
> Que no me entere de que hay piratas por aquí.



Lo mas barato que he visto es en PC y sale por unos 40 pavos. Aún no lo he comprado.


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Feb 2022)

Estoy jugando al Ghost of Tushima. Lo llevaba aparcado hace tiempo. Solo libere una zona de las 3 que hay. 

Como ya dije. Quizá me compré el Skyrim ese. Pero yo paso de más sucedáneos de dark souls


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estoy jugando al Ghost of Tushima. Lo llevaba aparcado hace tiempo. Solo libere una zona de las 3 que hay.
> 
> Como ya dije. Quizá me compré el Skyrim ese. Pero yo paso de más sucedáneos de dark souls



Skyrim es un clásico. Le he metido cientos de horas, es uno de esos juegos a los que siempre acabo volviendo.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estoy jugando al Ghost of Tushima. Lo llevaba aparcado hace tiempo. Solo libere una zona de las 3 que hay.
> 
> Como ya dije. Quizá me compré el Skyrim ese. Pero yo paso de más sucedáneos de dark souls



Al Skyrim, metele el mod con putis que te puedes fockar y no piden nada a cambio, shur. Nada quieren, no quieren nada. Sólo sexo sin compromiso y sin ataduras.

Te va a gustar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Qué es eso de rociar?
> 
> Yo creo que el caballo es una especie de broma para los que se quejan de que es muy difícil y tal. Para que se pierdan por el mapa y por lo menos se diviertan, Yo mismo estoy harto de que me mate el minijefe del puente en el castillo, y me he ido ahora fuera de la península a darme una vuelta por el mapa, al sur hay está el puente del sacrificio que parece que abre nuevas áreas,
> 
> Además de matar enemigos se pueden conseguir almas destruyendo unas calaveras blancas brillantes y cogiendo el item que sueltan.




Rociar es el acto más antiguo en el hombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


>




Gracias a tenernos como invitados estrella a conseguido su primer hilo en éxito en todo el año @Pajarotto


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Feb 2022)

Empiezo a entender de qué va esto. Este juego son dos juegos mezclados. Por un lado está el mundo abierto que viene a ser el Dark Souls para mancos, puedes recorrerlo libremente, coger cosas, pelear con enemigos menores, si te metes en un lío pillas el caballo y ancha es Castilla. Y por otro está el Dark Souls normal con enemigos hijos de puta.

Uno puede subir niveles como loco y ser el rey del mundo abierto, que en cuanto se le ponga en frente un enemigo de la historia principal le va a reventar. Así intentan apelar a todos los públicos 

El mundo abierto en realidad es bastante desangelado fuera de la actividad de coger loot y matar bichos no hay nada más. De nuevo, juegos como Skyrim siguen siendo mejores mundos abiertos que los actuales.

De vez en cuando uno se encuentra minimazmorras con minijefes. Las minimazmorras son copia pega unas de otras con algún pequeño puzzle, y los minijefes se repiten con algún pequeño cambio.

Sigo intentando matar al idiota del puente.

Sinceramente no me parece la obra maestra que han dicho.


----------



## 2B-san (26 Feb 2022)

Tremendo el hype que genera este juego para que un hilo abierto por pajaroto alcance las 18 paginas!


----------



## ArturoB (26 Feb 2022)

Hay una cosa de este juego, como en todos los Dark Souls y el Bloodborne que me echa para atrás y es que todos los personajes llevan cascos y van con la cara tapada. No empatizo NADA con esos personajes, no transmiten emociones, además que lo veo una forma de ahorrar en el desarrollo del diseño, el "character design". Ala, le pongo un casco a todos y adiós a los gestos faciales. Qué fácil así hacer juegos.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Empiezo a entender de qué va esto. Este juego son dos juegos mezclados. Por un lado está el mundo abierto que viene a ser el Dark Souls para mancos, puedes recorrerlo libremente, coger cosas, pelear con enemigos menores, si te metes en un lío pillas el caballo y ancha es Castilla. Y por otro está el Dark Souls normal con enemigos hijos de puta.
> 
> Uno puede subir niveles como loco y ser el rey del mundo abierto, que en cuanto se le ponga en frente un enemigo de la historia principal le va a reventar. Así intentan apelar a todos los públicos
> 
> ...



Es divertidisiiiiimo estar horas intentandote pasar el mismo sitio. El culmen de la jugabilidad 10/10 absoluto.

Ahora mismito dedico 1000 horas a esta mierda para git gud porque no valoro en nada mi tiempo libre.

Los carritos de las devoluciones en el game van a arder como con el red dead redemption 2 (aunque por diferentes motivos).

Recordad que el hype en España lo montó @Obiwanchernobil . A él todas las quejas que tengáis.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Y que no se olvide, @Actor Secundario Bob también es culpable del estado del gayming actual. Ha volvido a arruinar otro juego.


----------



## Red Herring (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es divertidisiiiiimo estar horas intentandote pasar el mismo sitio. El culmen de la jugabilidad 10/10 absoluto.
> 
> Ahora mismito dedico 1000 horas a esta mierda para git gud porque no valoro en nada mi tiempo libre.
> 
> ...



Morirás cienes de veces y serás feliz


----------



## El Juani (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos que hacer un hilo oficial o algo como decía @El Juani , aquí nos juntamos la élite de burbuja, @Tails @El Juani @Obiwanchernobil entre otros, también es cierto que se arrima el @Pajarotto que no pertenece a la élite, pero el resto necesitamos un espacio "gaymer".
> 
> La gloria del anillo de elden a 4 FPS nos espera!!!!



Juegaso gostoso 

No solamente hilo oficial, subforo de jueguitos donde rociar agusto.


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Feb 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Hay una cosa de este juego, como en todos los Dark Souls y el Bloodborne que me echa para atrás y es que todos los personajes llevan cascos y van con la cara tapada. No empatizo NADA con esos personajes, no transmiten emociones, además que lo veo una forma de ahorrar en el desarrollo del diseño, el "character design". Ala, le pongo un casco a todos y adiós a los gestos faciales. Qué fácil así hacer juegos.



Le puedes quitar el casco. Y ponerle la cara visible. Lo que pasa que en Dark Souls por lo poco que sé (abrí hilo. Tengo el juego y lo voy a tirar a la basura. De la frustración) te recomiendan estar muerto toda la partida por la movida de que si mueres vivo, quedas anclado en el mismo sitio y vuelves pa atrás cuando mueres. Entonces te recomiendan suicidio (si resucitas) en el Nexus y quedarte muerto todo el juego. Es decir en forma de alma. Entonces de nada sirve que se hayan currado unos gráficos de la ostia y en tonos de cabello, piel, pecas, adornos... Si luego resulta que muerto/ siendo un alma estás transparente y esos detalles no se aprecian....


En Ghost of Tushima yo le pongo la
máscara esa negra. No quiero que le rajen la cara. Pero no le pongo casco salvo en batallas serias. y el casco Samurai. Los otros cascos parece que lleva una escoba en la cabeza.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

¡¡VERGOGNA!!

@Obiwanchernobil nos ha engañado a todos diciendo que este era el GOTY!!

¿¿Váis a hacer algo al respecto??


----------



## ArturoB (26 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Le puedes quitar el casco. Y ponerle la cara visible.



No he visto ni un solo gameplay que se vea un personaje a cara descubierta. Me parecen juegos muy fríos.


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Feb 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> No he visto ni un solo gameplay que se vea un personaje a cara descubierta. Me parecen juegos muy fríos.



Hay un montón de "clases" supongo que la mayoría se pillan soldados.

Yo me pillé a un noble. (Que van vestidos como magos, porque tiran bolas de hielo creo) 
Y he visto algún gameplay con mago. Y esos no llevaban cascos.


----------



## ArturoB (26 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Hay un montón de "clases" supongo que la mayoría se pillan soldados.
> 
> Yo me pillé a un noble.
> Y he visto algún gameplay con mago. Y esos no llevaban cascos.



Lo he buscado y los que no llevan cascos casi todos van con capucha o una venda en los ojos. Está claro que es una forma de hacer más sencillo los personajes, la cara y los gestos faciales es lo más complejo.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Lo he buscado y los que no llevan cascos casi todos van con capucha o una venda en los ojos. Está claro que es una forma de hacer más sencillo los personajes, la cara y los gestos faciales es lo más complejo.



Mi consejo es que juguéis al Dragon's Dogma y olvidéis la mierda esta del Elden Ring. Las mecánicas de lucha son mucho mejor que la basura ponzoñosa del DS y ya no digamos la espectacularidad o las mecánicas de trepar un enemigo. TOP NOTCH.

Ni caso a Agentes del Nom como por ejemplo @Obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Esta batalla


es mejor que todo el Elden Ring junto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Esta batalla
> 
> 
> es mejor que todo el Elden Ring junto.




Diossss!! Siii la Next Gen ya está aquí!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Depende de lo que te cueste, por 10 pavos tienes los otros , Bloodborne y sekiro, los souls son más fáciles pero más anticuados, Bloodborne y sobre todo sekiro son más dinámicos, ahora bien, sekiro es el más difícil de todos.
Mi consejo es que te compres el más barato de todos y el más fácil, ahora mismo en mi opinión sería Bloodborne.

Huye de dark souls 2.


----------



## Ratona001 (26 Feb 2022)

Si te gusta morir 100 veces y volver para atrás y volver a repetir TODO. Sin puntos de guardado. Hasta el punto que ya te sabes el recorrido de memoria y exactamente cuándo van a salir los enemigos y dónde..... Pues es tu juego.
El mio no.
Ghost of Tushima hasta te deja guardar en mitad de una misión. En muchos juegos te jodes y o haces la misión entera o vuelves al punto anterior a meterte en la misión. Eso me jodia de juegos como GTA 5 por eso no me acabe el juego. Que les jodan. Eso de que encadenan misiones y no puedas abandonar/ guardar porque pierdes todo el progreso y te obligan a terminarlas es un coñazo. Yo no tengo 4-6 h seguridas entre semana para viciarme y no me da la gana de dejar la consola en stand by.

Así que depende de tu tiempo. Si eres niño rata o persona con mucho tiempo libre por la razón X que sea pues es tu juego.

Si tienes poco tiempo libre cómprate Ghost of Tushima. Que ya digo te deja guardar donde te de la gana. Y si mueres pues no pasa nada.


----------



## Woden (26 Feb 2022)

Ghost of Tsushima y Cyberpunk y ya, sudo de variantes masocas de Dark Souls como el Elden ring este de los cojones.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Diossss!! Siii la Next Gen ya está aquí!!!!!!!!!!



Son imagenes de la ps3, que no podía con el juego.

Pero el juego esta para las nuevas consolas y PC a 1080p/60fps que es algo que no verás en el Elder Ring. 

Y ni tan siquiera he puesto el mejor combate del juego. Si no has jugado a DD no eres un hardcore gaymer.


----------



## chainsaw man (26 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Consejos para empezar. Al principio no solo activéis las hogueras, descansad en ellas también. No paréis de hacerlo hasta que os den el silbato para el caballo, la campana para hacer invocaciones y os lleven a la mesa redonda.
> 
> La campana para invocaciones va a ser vital para los que juguéis solos, así que aprended a usarla.



Ostia, no los envies a la mesa rendonda que ayer me tire 1 hora para derrotar al puto mago pensando que era l aunica manera de salir de alli, cuando lo hice y me di cuenta que podia haberme ido en cualquier momento a traves del mapa apague la consola y me fui a dormir medio cabreado..


----------



## Cuqui (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Qué hacéis en el campamento al lado del muro que hay chorrocientos soldados? Se puede ir con nivel 5 o qué?
> 
> Me cago en el puto juego de mierda.



No puedo creer que realmente estes jugando. El mayor detractor de ls historia de la historia de los souls dandole un try a la obra cumbre de from software. 
Cuantas veces has muerto?


----------



## chainsaw man (26 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Ese campamente es medianamente sencillo si usas sigilo y te lo tomas con calma, con sigilo y atacando por detrás haces golpe crítico. La cosa se anima una vez pasas porque aparece un gigante y mil soldados disparando desde lejos, Matar al gigante te da unas 1000 mil míseras almas y encima es un enemigo convencional que se respawnea así que no merece ni la pena, El área pasada el muro, camino al castillo, en realidad está pensada para que te la pases trotando a caballo e ignores al gigante. Luego llegas al puente donde está el gilipollas ese que me está amargando la vida (el primer minijefe), y ahí es cuando te hartas.



Al minijefe ese, le puedes stunear con un objeto, lo que no se es donde esta... pero el subnormal este del personaje que aparece en todos los dark souls y te intentan traicionar, te lo encuentras en algun lugar, luchas con el y si le dejas vivir y le das algo de tiempo, te montara una tienda donde la piedra de margit que te digo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

El tío del caballo no lo puedes matar, no tienes nivel para hacerlo al comenzar.

Donde despiertas tienes un tutorial muy completo si te tiras hacia bajo por la cueva, así aprendes las mecánicas antes de salir al mundo abierto.

Cojete. Aún lanza kamehanes, a los frikis del bastón que lanzan magia, y pasa del caballero que es más lento que su puta madre aunque todo el mundo lo recomiende.

Con el de los kamehames los matas a distancia mientras tengas magia, además lleva una espada y escudo y con las dos manos a un arma saca espada y es muy rápido.


----------



## Tails (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Señor X (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es divertidisiiiiimo estar horas intentandote pasar el mismo sitio. El culmen de la jugabilidad 10/10 absoluto.
> 
> Ahora mismito dedico 1000 horas a esta mierda para git gud porque no valoro en nada mi tiempo libre.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no haces caso a @QuiqueCamoiras y en vez de gastarte los 60-80 cholos en el jueguecito no te vas a socializar a tu puticlub de confianza? ¿Por qué?


----------



## Cuqui (26 Feb 2022)

Quiero añadir que descargue Dragons dogma hace meses para amenizar la espera de Elden ring y solo llegue a instalarlo.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tío del caballo no lo puedes matar, no tienes nivel para hacerlo al comenzar.
> 
> Donde despiertas tienes un tutorial muy completo si te tiras hacia bajo por la cueva, así aprendes las mecánicas antes de salir al mundo abierto.
> 
> ...



Yo comencé con bandolero pero era basura, ahora he probado con lanzakamehamehas y es BASURA. La magia te da para 6 disparos, que eso parece un PEDO azul, con 2 te cargas un minion pequeño pero a lo poco que encuentres un minion mediano ya te agota la magia y tienes que ir con la espada ORTOPÉDICA que tarda lo que no está escrito.

Sasel ya ha dicho que va a utilizar el MAGO (porque es un manco). Menuda sorpresa le espera. Ese lo va a jugar 5 minutos y lo aparcará y después hará un vídeo que es el MEJOR JUEGO DE LA DÉCADA uuuhhh


Ahora veamos las magias del DRAGONS DOGMA



La PUTA HOSTIA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo comencé con bandolero pero era basura, ahora he probado con lanzakamehamehas y es BASURA. La magia te da para 6 disparos, que eso parece un PEDO azul, con 2 te cargas un minion pequeño pero a lo poco que encuentres un minion mediano ya te agota la magia y tienes que ir con la espada ORTOPÉDICA que tarda lo que no está escrito.
> 
> Sasel ya ha dicho que va a utilizar el MAGO (porque es un manco). Menuda sorpresa le espera. Ese lo va a jugar 5 minutos y lo aparcará y después hará un vídeo que es el MEJOR JUEGO DE LA DÉCADA uuuhhh
> 
> ...





....

@Pajarotto no tienes ni puta idea, cuando avances más en el juego verás que puedes hacer también la técnica de la fuerza vital con el mago y los discos cortantes de Krilin.

Pero el overpower es la magia que hace que el caballo-cabra saltarin que llevamos lance bolas de fuego por la boca!!!!!

Yo ya tengo el poder de invocar al dragón!!!!
Cuando matas al dragón jefe puedes volar con el !!!!


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Feb 2022)

Este juego es BASURA.

Voy borrando el hilo. Vosotros haced como si no lo hubiera escrito nunca y ya está. Que nadie se pase de listo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este juego es BASURA.
> 
> Voy borrando el hilo. Vosotros haced como si no lo hubiera escrito nunca y ya está. Que nadie se pase de listo.




Elden ring es el nuevo dogma!!!!!!
Todos debemos correr hacia el anillo de elden!!!!
Dragones!!! Caballeros!!!! Monstruos!!! Ninjas!!!! Y prostitutas!!!!!!
El éxito del año!!!!
Doriteros del mundo!!!!!elden ya está aquí!!!!!


----------



## Woden (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cuqui (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos que hacer un hilo oficial o algo como decía @El Juani , aquí nos juntamos la élite de burbuja, @Tails @El Juani @Obiwanchernobil entre otros, también es cierto que se arrima el @Pajarotto que no pertenece a la élite, pero el resto necesitamos un espacio "gaymer".
> 
> La gloria del anillo de elden a 4 FPS nos espera!!!!



Que no me hayas nombrado en tu comentario me ha dolido, mucho maldita rata floodera. Me encuentro muy mal ahora mismo. 
El pajarraco es testigo de la murga que llevo años dando en el foro con los Souls. Mis dos unicos temas de conversacion son Souls y culos, in that order.
Yo di a conocer elden ring al foro, yo he sido su maximo valedor, es mas YO INVENTE ELDEN RING. Quiero el jodido puesto de moderador del foro "marcianitos y niñoratadas", me lo merezco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Que no me hayas nombrado en tu comentario me ha dolido, mucho maldita rata floodera. Me encuentro muy mal ahora mismo.
> El pajarraco es testigo de la murga que llevo años dando en el foro con los Souls. Mis dos unicos temas de conversacion son Souls y culos, in that order.
> Yo di a conocer elden ring al foro, yo he sido su maximo valedor, es mas YO INVENTE ELDEN RING. Quiero el jodido puesto de moderador del foro "marcianitos y niñoratadas", me lo merezco.




Me parece bien, tu moderas el foro marcianitos y yo modero la guardería.


----------



## Celedonio (27 Feb 2022)

Morir 1000 veces seguidas contra el mismo bicharraco MANDA
Correr 40 km a toda ostia desde la última hoguera regateando enemigos (rezando para que ninguno te toque y te quite vida) hasta el boss MANDA
No tener ni puta idea de qué atributos escoger ni de qué hace cada uno MANDA
Estampar el mando contra la pantalla MANDA
Tirar el PC / consola por la ventana MANDA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Celedonio dijo:


> Morir 1000 veces seguidas contra el mismo bicharraco MANDA
> Correr 40 km a toda ostia desde la última hoguera regateando enemigos hasta el boss MANDA
> No tener in puta idea de qué atributos escoger ni de qué hace cada uno MANDA
> Estampar el mando contra la pantalla MANDA
> Tirar el PC / consola por la ventana MANDA




Sii joder siiii!!!

Ya me han dado la montura del dragón!!!
Puedo ir por el cielo escupiendo fuego!!!!!


----------



## moncton (27 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Empiezo a entender de qué va esto. Este juego son dos juegos mezclados. Por un lado está el mundo abierto que viene a ser el Dark Souls para mancos, puedes recorrerlo libremente, coger cosas, pelear con enemigos menores, si te metes en un lío pillas el caballo y ancha es Castilla. Y por otro está el Dark Souls normal con enemigos hijos de puta.
> 
> Uno puede subir niveles como loco y ser el rey del mundo abierto, que en cuanto se le ponga en frente un enemigo de la historia principal le va a reventar. Así intentan apelar a todos los públicos
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo invento el Ocarina of Time en el 1998. Mapa abierto, si te atascabas en una mazmorra o un enemigo como el Dark Link en lugar de quedarte pillao, podias ir a las misiones secundarias, los mini juegoso o simplemente ponerte a explorar y farmear rupias


----------



## Supremacía (27 Feb 2022)

¿Elden es Elda en alemán?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Sii joder siiii!!!
Ya veréis cuando consigáis al dragón!!!!
To lokoh!!! Escupiendo fuego mientras vuelas!!!!

Como se lo han callado para no hacer spoiler en los análisis!!!


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siiii!!!
> Ya veréis cuando consigáis al dragón!!!!
> To lokoh!!! Escupiendo fuego mientras vuelas!!!!
> 
> Como se lo han callado para no hacer spoiler en los análisis!!!



Con el dragón puedes quemar las ciudades llenas de no-muertos y el juego se hace mucho más fácil.

Sólo los lanceros te pueden tocar un poco pero de chiripa. Una vez que te haces con el dragon es brutalisimo. La física de destrucción de ciudades es una pasada. Lo mejor que he visto nunca. Puedes destruir campanarios y que caigan sobre las hordas o simplemente volar en círculos mientras lo arrasas con el fuego que cuando impacta con las hordas explotan.

Lo malo es cuando te envian el dragón blanco, pero si has overpowereado a un nivel de 150 te lo pasas.

Yo ahora estoy en la ciudad flotante, encima del árbol amarillo grande, estilo Laputa, donde me disparan con cañones de no muertos y tienen un cañon de varios km de longitud que si te pilla es instadeath y además te baja el nivel del personaje cada vez que mueres.


----------



## Tails (27 Feb 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Elden es Elda en alemán?




Solo diré que si te paras en cierto lugar escuchas ñiñiñiñi


----------



## Celedonio (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siiii!!!
> 
> Ya me han dado la montura del dragón!!!
> Puedo ir por el cielo escupiendo fuego!!!!!



No hagas spoilers hijopvta.

Te meto al ignore hasta que me lo pase.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Feb 2022)

Y desinstalado ya.

Que vayan a tomar el pelo a su pvta madre.

No con mi tiempo.


Voy borrando hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Con el dragón puedes quemar las ciudades llenas de no-muertos y el juego se hace mucho más fácil.
> 
> Sólo los lanceros te pueden tocar un poco pero de chiripa. Una vez que te haces con el dragon es brutalisimo. La física de destrucción de ciudades es una pasada. Lo mejor que he visto nunca. Puedes destruir campanarios y que caigan sobre las hordas o simplemente volar en círculos mientras lo arrasas con el fuego que cuando impacta con las hordas explotan.
> 
> ...




Siiii joder siiii!!!

Acabo de e conseguir el dragón blanco, te lo dan justo cuando salvas a la dama de elden!!!!!!

En new Game + todo lo que as desbloqueado te lo dan desde el principio!!!!

Ahora en mi nueva partida puedo ir con el dragón blanco desde el principio!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnTitor (27 Feb 2022)

Ya podrían haber optimizado el puto juego de los cojones, esperaba que la copia barata ésta del DS arrastrara gente porque los vírgenes obesos que estamos en el Lost Ark no queremos colas de gente que se mete en NUESTRO juego llenando los servidores simplemente porque la zorra tetuda de turno de tuich lo está estrimeando.

Me cago en los muertos de los xinos que no saben programar y del gordo de juego de tronos.


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pasando de los que cuando se aburren del juego se inventan su propio juego. Yo como buen manco sigo sin poder pasar al imbécil del puente. Los enemigos grandes tienen dos formas, cuando llegan a mitad de vida se cabrean y sacan su mala hostia. Pues a la segunda forma de este no hay cojones de vencerla.

Así que para mí el juego se ha convertido en ir a caballo matando a todo lo que pillo porque mi personaje ahora mismo está sobrenivelado, y el combate a caballo está roto. En algún momento supongo que volveré al tío del puente. Por ahora voy descubriendo nuevas zonas y arrasando todo lo que pillo.

Los enemigos son fácilmente mareables cuando vas a caballo, dan hasta pena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno, pasando de los que cuando se aburren del juego se inventan su propio juego. Yo como buen manco sigo sin poder pasar al imbécil del puente. Los enemigos grandes tienen dos formas, cuando llegan a mitad de vida se cabrean y sacan su mala hostia. Pues a la segunda forma de este no hay cojones de vencerla.
> 
> Así que para mí el juego se ha convertido en ir a caballo matando a todo lo que pillo porque mi personaje ahora mismo está sobrenivelado, y el combate a caballo está roto. En algún momento supongo que volveré al tío del puente. Por ahora voy descubriendo nuevas zonas y arrasando todo lo que pillo.
> 
> Los enemigos son fácilmente mareables cuando vas a caballo, dan hasta pena.




Todavía no te han dado el dragón?.


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todavía no te han dado el dragón?.



Spy un manco. Por ahora he encontrado a unos gusanos tipo Dune que te llevan a los 7 círculos del inframundo. 

Lo que si he hecho es bajar los gráficos a medio, porque para lo que hay que ver no se necesita más. Y ahora quitándole antialiasing esto luce como Dark Souls 3 con mundo abierto.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Feb 2022)

Procedo al borrado del hilo y baneo de @Obiwanchernobil .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Spy un manco. Por ahora he encontrado a unos gusanos tipo Dune que te llevan a los 7 círculos del inframundo.
> 
> Lo que si he hecho es bajar los gráficos a medio, porque para lo que hay que ver no se necesita más. Y ahora quitándole antialiasing esto luce como Dark Souls 3 con mundo abierto.




Bueno tú lo juegas en pc que parece más llevadero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Procedo al borrado del hilo y baneo de @Obiwanchernobil .




Que pasa @Pajarotto aún no te as terminado el juego????

Yo ya voy por el "new Game +2 Return".


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa @Pajarotto aún no te as terminado el juego????
> 
> Yo ya voy por el "new Game +2 Return".



Ni lo habrás encendido, truhán.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Feb 2022)

MUH bien se lo está pasando la gente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Sii joder siiii!!!
Hoy llevo 8 horas seguidas!!!
No he parado ni para comer!! Llevo 4 bolsas de chetos!!!!!
Siiiiii!!!!!

@Pajarotto cuando quieras me invocas en las estatuas y te ayudo a conseguir el dragón volador!!!!.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siiii!!!
> Hoy llevo 8 horas seguidas!!!
> No he parado ni para comer!! Llevo 4 bolsas de chetos!!!!!
> Siiiiii!!!!!
> ...



Este ha estado todo el dia viendo_ Los Vigilantes de la Playa_.


----------



## TutanKabron (27 Feb 2022)

¿Nadie cuenta la historia del juego?

Ya lo cuento yo: Algo se rompe, una Marika eterna se pierde y hay un gran follón.

El gordo de juego de tronos se lo ha currado.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Feb 2022)

TutanKabron dijo:


> ¿Nadie cuenta él la historia del juego?
> 
> Ya lo cuento yo: Algo se rompe, una Marika eterna se pierde y hay un gran follón.
> 
> El gordo de juego de tronos se lo ha currado.



Otro spoiler y te baneo del subforo de marcianitos.


----------



## TutanKabron (27 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Otro spoiler y te baneo del subforo de marcianitos.



Sería totalmente injusto no digo nada que no se vea en la increíble intro del juego con ese cgi portentoso. En la intro se han dejado la mitad del presupuesto del juego


----------



## 2plx2 (27 Feb 2022)

A tomar por culo el del puente... Madre del amor hermoso. He usado la invocación de una medusa que no hace mucho pero distrae al enemigo. Jooooooodeeeer, ahora me saldrá uno más fuerte.

Pues no, ahora estás ya en la zona del castillo y esto es puro Dark Souls. Sin caballos ni leches, pasillos, enemigos, no encontrar la puta hoguera para guardar e intentar no cometer errores. Se me confirma la idea de que esto son dos juegos mezclados y que el mundo abierto está ahí para llamar la atención del público más casual... Aunque les llaman inútiles a la cara por no poder pasar el primer jefe.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Feb 2022)

Putin ha invadido Ucrania para que no se hable del lanzamiento de Elden Ring y joder el hilo de @Pajarotto , hay mucha rivalidad tóxica ahí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> A tomar por culo el del puente... Madre del amor hermoso. He usado la invocación de una medusa que no hace mucho pero distrae al enemigo. Jooooooodeeeer, ahora me saldrá uno más fuerte.
> 
> Pues no, ahora estás ya en la zona del castillo y esto es puro Dark Souls. Sin caballos ni leches, pasillos, enemigos, no encontrar la puta hoguera para guardar e intentar no cometer errores. Se me confirma la idea de que esto son dos juegos mezclados y que el mundo abierto está ahí para llamar la atención del público más casual... Aunque les llaman inútiles a la cara por no poder pasar el primer jefe.




Vas a flipar cuando llegues al dragón.

Te sale en la hoguera del norte con el mercader y su secundaria.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (28 Feb 2022)

¿Así qué, podemos confirmar ya que es el enésimo juego que no merece que upgradee mi PC?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Madre mía!!!! Que locurote!!!!!!
Ya he subido todos los niveles del bastón mágico!!!!!!
Es un no parar de magias!!!!!!

Buahhhh que pasote!!!! Y cuando sale la elfa esa que quiere tema la Loka!!!!!!


----------



## Digamelon (28 Feb 2022)

¿El anillo de Elda?


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2022)

Hasta el Asmongold que se ha pasado todos los souls, sekiros y pollas en vinagre - de hecho se hizo famoso con esos títulos- está hasta los cojones de este juejo



  

Los únicos que dicen que es un 10/10 es gente que no lo ha jujado. Es brutal.

Este juejo es la mayor trolleada que recuerdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Estoy meditando la posibilidad sobre abrir un hilo serio del juego...

Así podríamos ayudarnos...


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy meditando la posibilidad sobre abrir un hilo serio del juego...
> 
> Así podríamos ayudarnos...



Meditalo bien que es algo que después puede acarrear muchas responsabilidades.

De todas formas este juejo ya está olvidado.

Está todo el mundo jugando al superior Elden's Ring que es... DRAGON'S DOGMA.


A quien siga jugando a ER...¿ os está molando el mundo completamente vacio para explorar sin nada interesante que hacer?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Meditalo bien que es algo que después puede acarrear muchas responsabilidades.
> 
> De todas formas este juejo ya está olvidado.
> 
> ...




Pienso que necesitamos un hilo serio, donde todos los señores de elden hablar entre nosotros!!
Siii joder siiii!!!!
Trazar estrategias!!!!!!!!!
Conseguir pócimas!!!!!!!
Subir de nivel!!!!!!
Conseguir los dragones!!!!!
Hacernos amigos de la elfa que nos resucita!!!!
Conseguir todas las doncellas del juego!!!
Farmear hierbas!!!!
Conseguir rupias para salvar a la princesa Zelda!!!



Por cierto nadie dice nada de la fotografía que usan como textura en baja resolución para representar el cielo?....

Todo esto y mucho más en el esperado análisis de elden ring de obiwanchernobil!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Ssalvemos a la princesa de elden!!!!!!!


----------



## 2B-san (28 Feb 2022)

Estoy reinstalando el DRAGON'S DOGMA, el puto pajaroto es TENDENCIOSO.

Hilo DRAGON'S DOGMA YA, revivamos el HYPE.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Feb 2022)

Yo sigo en el castillo, por lo menos ya tengo la ilusión de subir dos niveles de fuerza para poder usar la ballesta. A puntito de entrar a la segunda pelea tocha.

Consejos para primerizos son, usar siempre que se pueda invocaciones. Se pueden invocar tanto bichos como NPCs. Y el segundo consejo, después de bloquear cualquier ataque pulsar el R2 para lanzar una contra.

Con esos 2 consejos os vais a ahorrar unas 10 horas de farmeo.

Algo positivo, hay más sitios para guardar y normalmente están cerca de enemigos tochos. Era habitual en los Dark Souls poner los sitios de guardado a tomar por culo de los enemigos, pero en este es distinto, más asequible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Yo sigo en el castillo, por lo menos ya tengo la ilusión de subir dos niveles de fuerza para poder usar la ballesta. A puntito de entrar a la segunda pelea tocha.
> 
> Consejos para primerizos son, usar siempre que se pueda invocaciones. Se pueden invocar tanto bichos como NPCs. Y el segundo consejo, después de bloquear cualquier ataque pulsar el R2 para lanzar una contra.
> 
> ...




Te voy a preguntar tu estrategia.

Comienzas el juego, sales al open world, el primer enemigo tiene demasiado nivel así que sigues de largo, llegas a un campamento más abajo pero son demasiados así que tampoco puedes hacer mucho, justo al lado hay una hoguera que es donde te dan a la cabra que salta, sigues el camino y das con un gigante y otros 20 muñecos....

Por donde fuistes tú?.

Por curiosidad.

Y con qué personaje.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Feb 2022)

VENGO AQUI A LLORAR

Intente ayer unas 10 veces matar al primer boss de los cojones, el del incio de las dos espadas en llamas y no hay tu tia.

Soy malisimo, lo dejo ya o tiro paralante con dos cojones?

Me gusta el juego y no se si pillarlo original...

PD: Lo peor es ver a peña que se le lanza de frente y lo mata como quien mata al tipico esqueleto de mierda que muere de dos golpes mal dados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> VENGO AQUI A LLORAR
> 
> Intente ayer unas 10 veces matar al primer boss de los cojones, el del incio de las dos espadas en llamas y no hay tu tia.
> 
> ...




He decidido no solo realizar un nalisis exclusivo, si no también comenzar otra vez el juego.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> He decidido no solo realizar un nalisis exclusivo, si no también comenzar otra vez el juego.



Me parecen DECLARACIONES MUY FUERTES!!!

¿Qué vas a elegir? 

Que panorama más mierda tiene el gayming.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te voy a preguntar tu estrategia.
> 
> Comienzas el juego, sales al open world, el primer enemigo tiene demasiado nivel así que sigues de largo, llegas a un campamento más abajo pero son demasiados así que tampoco puedes hacer mucho, justo al lado hay una hoguera que es donde te dan a la cabra que salta, sigues el camino y das con un gigante y otros 20 muñecos....
> 
> ...



Vale, yo como nunca me he conseguido acabar un souls siempre cojo la clase por defecto. Caballero con escudo y armadura.

Ya tienes el caballo, y se supone que deberías tener la campana de invocaciones, si no la tienes es que no me estáis haciendo caso y estáis pasando la noche en los sitios de guardado.

La zona de la entrada al castillo con el gigante y los guardas la puedes ignorar. Coge el caballo y tira pa'rriba. Cuando veas una cabaña a tu derecha, para a echar un meo y habla con una npc varias veces para que te dé la medusa. El sitio de guardado de la cabaña va a ser tu zona de farmeo favorito

Sigue hacia el castillo y conocerás al gilipollas del puente. Te masacrará y por fin podrás acceder a la zona de la mesa redonda.

Entenderás que te toca farmear y subir niveles como loco. Tienes dos opciones o tirar para el mundo abierto a hacer mazmorras, conseguir experiencia y subir niveles. O quedarte en la zona cercana a la cabaña matando gigantes mientras vas a caballo.

Matar gigantes a caballo es relativamente fácil si te pones a darle vueltas a las piernas, el gigante no sabe ni por dónde le vienen. Y en nada te los estarás cargando uno tras otro en cuestión de minutos. Recuerda que no solo puedes subir niveles, el herrero de la mesa redonda también puede mejorar tus armas favoritas. Y puedes gastar no sé qué mierdas para mejorar tus frascos de vida y magia y aumentar su número.

Y bueno, en unas horas deberías tener ya listo al gili del puente. Yo como soy un manco fui con un nivel superior al 30, pero se supone que con un 20 algo usando las invocaciones a la medusa y al npc de la entrada, ya te lo puedes fundir. Si eres manco hay que aprovechar todo lo que te da el juego.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Vale, yo como nunca me he conseguido acabar un souls siempre cojo la clase por defecto. Caballero con escudo y armadura.
> 
> Ya tienes el caballo, y se supone que deberías tener la campana de invocaciones, si no la tienes es que no me estáis haciendo caso y estáis pasando la noche en los sitios de guardado.
> 
> ...



¿Y te lo estás pasando bien?

¿Por qué no instalas DRAGONS DOGMA y dejas de sufrir?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Feb 2022)

No habléis mal de Elden Ring o rezaré para que os muráis.


----------



## 2B-san (28 Feb 2022)

DRAGON'S DOGMA MANDA




Un post más del PAJARO ROTO y le doy a ese BOTÓN.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Y te lo estás pasando bien?
> 
> ¿Por qué no instalas DRAGONS DOGMA y dejas de sufrir?



Hombre comparado con el Dark Souls 1 me lo estoy pasando de puta madre. Aquí por lo menos voy tirando, y si me atranco me voy al mundo abierto, hago alguna mazmorra, me cargo unos cuántos gigantes en serie y vuelvo a intentarlo.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2022)

En ER

¿Puede trepar enemigos? Nope.

¿Hay enemigos overpowered hasta el rídiculazo? Nope.

¿Tienes el mejor sistema de combate y más espectacular que se haya hecho en los videojuegos? Nope.

¿Puedes ir con tu grupo de 3 npcs por las mazmorras? Ah no que vas solo haciendo el gilipichis contra miles de enemigos que de un sólo ataque te pueden matar. Muy justo.

¿Puedes crear tu waifu perfecta que reparte mandanga contigo? Nope.

And so on...


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Feb 2022)

El gilipollas del puente tiene 2 movimientos fuertes que son los que se pueden aprovechar. Por lo menos para mí que no soy un máster.

Uno que se queda parado haciendo una pose y sale corriendo hacia ti. Hace 2 ataques fuertes seguidos que se pueden esquivar rodando, y deja una ventana para darle un golpe fuerte con salto y salir rodando de las proximidades.

El segundo son normalmente dos cuchillos de luz seguidos que te lanza y hay que esquivar, seguido de un salto grande. Ruedas cuando caiga y puedes lanzarle un ataque fuerte y uno rápido y salir rodando.

La cosa es que el enemigo quede enmedio de tu posición y la de la medusa. Cuando se distraiga con la medusa aprovechas para atacarle o llenar vida. Después de uno o dos golpes se irá a por ti, y tendrás que esquivarle hasta que vuelva a fijar su atención en la medusa. Si te hace alguno de los dos ataques fuertes que conoces pues le das algún toque más, si no aguantas hasta que deje de joderte a ti y vaya a por la medusa.

Por cierto, esta estrategia te va a servir para otros jefecillos, porque se repiten rutinas.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Feb 2022)

Me lo compro o no panda de marsupiales?


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Me lo compro o no panda de marsupiales?



Si nunca has jugado a un Souls, la respuesta es no. Ni te lo descargues.

Más de uno que está jugando por el hype, lo va a dejar en los próximos días.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Feb 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Si nunca has jugado a un Souls, la respuesta es no. Ni te lo descargues.
> 
> Más de uno que está jugando por el hype, lo va a dejar en los próximos días.



Juege el bloodborne llegue al 70% hasta que me dio pereza encender la play. ¿Como lo ves?


----------



## Leandro lo (28 Feb 2022)

Los souls son mis videojuegos favoritos de todos los tiempos y considero a Bloodborne como el mejor juego que a pasado por una consola(hollow night , Resident evil 2 y dead space también andan ahi).
Llevo unas 15 horas jugando a elden ring en PS4(clase caballero o como se llame) y el juego me deja de momento una sensación agridulce.
No me ha gustado lo siguiente:
-Gráficos malos.
-Escenarios pobres y con poco detalle y sin ese encanto que tienen algunas fases de juego de los souls como Anor Londo, Yrithill del valle boreal, Yharnam o las catedrales de bloodborne. Una de las primeras zonas que he hecho es la de sellia y me parece unos escenarios malisimos para ser un souls.
-La música es regulera, no como nos tenían acostumbrados los juegos de from software que su música era épica y maravillosa.
-Algunos de los minibosses son un poco flojos, como los que había en las mazmorras de bloodborne, que parecen estar como de relleno. el barquero tibial es un ejemplo).
-Algun bug puntual, más de lo habitual para ser un souls y he experimentado una de las ralentizaciones mas bestias que he visto en un videojuego, en un momento que se han juntado dos perros y tres soldados atacando a la vez, el juego se ralentizó durante unos 15 segundos seguidos, brutal.
-Exploración y combate a caballo bastante flojo.
- Historia floja, y NPC sin carisma.
Me ha gustado:
-Es díficil como un souls clásico.
- Enemigos variados.
-Mucho componente rolero y de mejora de personajes, hay un montón de armas, hechizos, complementos, objetos etc, en este apartado es el mejor de from software.
- La jugabilidad es como un souls de toda la vida, aunque no se si el componente de mundo abierto le sienta bien del todo.

Eso si me siento estafado por los medios que le dieron tan buena nota ha este juego, sobretodo en el apartado técnico que es de lo peor. Aunque no se poruqe ya me lo esperaba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me parecen DECLARACIONES MUY FUERTES!!!
> 
> ¿Qué vas a elegir?
> 
> Que panorama más mierda tiene el gayming.




Los que llevan el casco en la cabeza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Juege el bloodborne llegue al 70% hasta que me dio pereza encender la play. ¿Como lo ves?




Prueba con sekiro, es más difícil pero el combate mejor y es más dinámico, sekiro y Bloodborne son los más jugables del estudio, si Bloodborne te pareció difícil este bajo mi punto de vista lo es más.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Prueba con sekiro, es más difícil pero el combate mejor y es más dinámico, sekiro y Bloodborne son los más jugables del estudio, si Bloodborne te pareció difícil este bajo mi punto de vista lo es más.



Eres muy hardcore gaymer eh.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Prueba con sekiro, es más difícil pero el combate mejor y es más dinámico, sekiro y Bloodborne son los más jugables del estudio, si Bloodborne te pareció difícil este bajo mi punto de vista lo es más.



Jugado, llege hasta el castillo pero acabe hasta los cojones de los ninjas de su puta madre. La curva de estos juegos es demencial pero si, con diferencia fue con el que mejor me lo pase. La vieja y el puto enemigo principal.... Menudas batallazas, fue un autentico subidon cuando los mate.


----------



## 2plx2 (28 Feb 2022)

Vale, acabo de derrotar al segundo jefe de la historia... Al segundo intento. 

El tandem invocar espectro+ invocar medusa es brutal. Basicamente acosamos al pobre enemigo, no creo que el juego esté diseñado para ser jugado así.


----------



## JuanKagamp (28 Feb 2022)

El calvo manco de Sasel dice que lleva tres horas jugadas y que no le han matado ni una sola vez.       Eso yes, ni un puto gameplay suyo para demostrarlo.


----------



## PORRON (28 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> El calvo manco de Sasel dice que lleva tres horas jugadas y que no le han matado ni una sola vez.       Eso yes, ni un puto gameplay suyo para demostrarlo.



Como cojones veis a esw subnormal?


----------



## PORRON (28 Feb 2022)

Lo de las armas como va como en el resto de los ds? Y las armaduras? Vale para algo la estabilidad o no?


----------



## 2B-san (28 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> El calvo manco de Sasel dice que lleva tres horas jugadas y que no le han matado ni una sola vez.       Eso yes, ni un puto gameplay suyo para demostrarlo.



Lo mismo ha estado 3 horas recogiendo FLORES como buen CALBO MARICOn que es.


----------



## chainsaw man (28 Feb 2022)

Es gigante el mapa, de hecho hay una zona que spamea dragones y antes de llegar al castillo de melena roja hay un campamento de bichos mantandose entre ellos, perros gigantes vs soldados humanos, si te quedas viendoles desde la distancia en poco tiempo sueltan unas 8000 almas sin haber movido un dedo y teniendo una hoguera al lado tienes sitio donde farmear, eso si llegar alli es lo jodido.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (28 Feb 2022)

Juego que ha costado un porrón de millones de euros, a 60 euros en Steam, pensado exclusivamente para el nicho de jugadores muy hardcore (por lo que vengo leyendo los mancos e incluso los no tan mancos no tienen ninguna posibilidad de pasarlo), pero financiado por un público generalista (la gran mayoría manco) gracias a una campaña de marketing broootal. Un poquito estafa sí me parece. Que a mí me da lo mismo, nunca voy a jugar a los Souls y similares. Es por incordiar.


----------



## PORRON (28 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Lo de las armas como va como en el resto de los ds? Y las armaduras? Vale para algo la estabilidad o no?



Me cito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

ANALISIS DE ELDEN RING!!LOS SOCIALISTAS LO HAN VUELTO A HACER!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOB!! COMENZAMOS LA GUIA 1!!!!


Si, soy yo, forero revelación y bla bla bla... Análisis y guía próximamente!!!sii joder sii!!! Esto es un hilo aún en construcción.... ¿Te gustó Zelda BOTW por su exploración?. ¿Los gta por tener los mapas llenos de cosas?. Los Assassins Creed por todas las misiones?. Pues jodete, los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Feb 2022)

Sasel opina de Ucrania.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja soy miyazaky doriteros!!!
Llevo haciendo el mismo puto juego 15 años!!!!!



Próximamente la guía del juego, por obiwanchernobil.

Capítulo 1, primeros pasos. En construcción.







ANALISIS DE ELDEN RING!!LOS SOCIALISTAS LO HAN VUELTO A HACER!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOB!! COMENZAMOS LA GUIA 1!!!!


Si, soy yo, forero revelación y bla bla bla... Análisis y guía próximamente!!!sii joder sii!!! Esto es un hilo aún en construcción.... ¿Te gustó Zelda BOTW por su exploración?. ¿Los gta por tener los mapas llenos de cosas?. Los Assassins Creed por todas las misiones?. Pues jodete, los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JuanKagamp (28 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sasel opina de Ucrania.



Qué puto cuñao y qué cara más ahostiable. Si algún día quedáis para pegarle una paliza me apunto.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Mar 2022)

Up! Qué suerte. Cuánta sabiduría.


----------



## 2plx2 (1 Mar 2022)

Todo iba bien hasta que he llegado al siguiente jefe oficial. Un jodido lobo que me está destrozando, el cabrón, no se está quieto por lo que la pobre medusa no da abasto, y mi estrategia tanque no funciona porque es muy rápido. Ni siquiera me dejan invocar a un NPC, estamos solo la medusa y yo.

Y encima el guardado no está tan cerca como otras veces, todo por joder, *todo por joder*.

Edito: A tomar por culo el lobo. He cambiado la medusa por la invocación de 3 lobos y he puesto una mierda al escudo para que funcione mejor contra la magia de luz. Y a tomar por culo el lobo. Me voy a dormir.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Todo iba bien hasta que he llegado al siguiente jefe oficial. Un jodido lobo que me está destrozando, el cabrón, no se está quieto por lo que la pobre medusa no da abasto, y mi estrategia tanque no funciona porque es muy rápido. Ni siquiera me dejan invocar a un NPC, estamos solo la medusa y yo.
> 
> Y encima el guardado no está tan cerca como otras veces, todo por joder, *todo por joder*.
> 
> Edito: A tomar por culo el lobo. He cambiado la medusa por la invocación de 3 lobos y he puesto una mierda al escudo para que funcione mejor contra la magia de luz. Y a tomar por culo el lobo. Me voy a dormir.



Te noto estresado, se nota que estás disfrutando con el juego.



La review más honesta que he visto


----------



## Woden (1 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> VENGO AQUI A LLORAR
> 
> Intente ayer unas 10 veces matar al primer boss de los cojones, el del incio de las dos espadas en llamas y no hay tu tia.
> 
> ...



Me pasa lo mismo. Creo que tendré que farmear hasta el puto día del juicio final para enfrentarme a algún boss de mierda. Es sufrir por sufrir. Y como es tan abierto, no hay ni curva de aprendizaje ni guía ni nada, te sueltan en pelotas para que te mate cualquier bicho de mierda.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Mar 2022)

Ya está el Sasel defendiendo lo indefendible como siempre jajaja Dice que no es díficil, que se parece a los juegos de recreativa. Menudo imbécil integral.



@JuanKagamp


----------



## JuanKagamp (1 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ya está el Sasel defendiendo lo indefendible como siempre jajaja Dice que no es díficil, que se parece a los juegos de recreativa. Menudo imbécil integral.
> 
> 
> 
> @JuanKagamp



Siempre que no sabe qué decir lo compara todo con lo mismo:
Juegoh de lo año 80 y 90
Musica de lo año 80 y 90
Recreatibah (cuando con esta pinta seguro que le robaban la merienda y el dinero si aparecia por un salón de maquinas)



Se ha quedado atascado en las putas Hobby Consolas de los 90 y se cree un herudito por saberse el nombre de cuatro juegos viejos.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo. Creo que tendré que farmear hasta el puto día del juicio final para enfrentarme a algún boss de mierda. Es sufrir por sufrir. Y como es tan abierto, no hay ni curva de aprendizaje ni guía ni nada, te sueltan en pelotas para que te mate cualquier bicho de mierda.



Ahora en serio Woden, la gracia de los souls es vencer a los jefes despues de sufrir, gritas, llorar (  ) y cagarse hasta en el santisimo. Es un subidon de la ostia, como follar pero en version pobre-nuncafollista.

Mi problema es que no tengo tiempo para esto, al sekiro le di caña durante el confumamiento obligatorio de Sanchez y me lo pase muy bien.

Lo que me decepciona es que haya foreros que digan que el entorno, la historia y la musica no esten cuidadas... Eso si es un bajon importante.


----------



## Leandro lo (1 Mar 2022)

Los souls nunca han sido un prodigio técnico, pero siempre se habían caracterizado por una ambientación buena, una música épica y cautivadora, unos personajes carismáticos , unos escenarios bien logrados y unos jefes díficiles a los que te apetecía derrotar. Se notaba que el estudio dentro de sus posibilidades trabajaba para llegar a unos estándares dentro de lo que es un soul.
En elden ring no estoy viendo eso y además no le sienta bien el mundo abierto. Veo a pocos medios y youtubers decir la verdad.


----------



## 2plx2 (1 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Te noto estresado, se nota que estás disfrutando con el juego.
> 
> 
> 
> La review más honesta que he visto



A ver, que el juego es un Souls. Que le hayan metido un mundo abierto, un caballo trotón loco con el que te puedes cargar todo lo que se te ponga por delante, y unas mecánicas de crafteo que nadie usa, no le quita que sea un souls en la parte importante que es la principal.

Que la mayor parte de la gente lo está jugando como si fuese un simulador de coger fresas, y pasan de los jefes principales.

Después del lobo me he cargado a otro idiota, este he hecho trampa porque era un gilipollas que de vez en cuando te mataba de un golpe cuando le salía de los huevos. Así que le he tirado dos veces de un ascensor, la primera se ha librado pero a la segunda le he aplastado con el ascensor, y que se joda. Por tramposo.

Y ahora me toca nueva jefa principal que tiene pinta de ser muy hija de puta. Y viene acompañada de un montón de acolitas raras que te tiran libros y vas arrastrándose. Además ya se han acabado las buenas maneras, la jefa está a tomar por culo del punto de guardado y no se pueden invocar NPC's. De hecho se supone que abres un atajo, y el atajo es más largo y peligroso que la ruta normal.

Por cierto el juego también tiene un mundo subterráneo gigantesco, para que los coge fresas se sigan divirtiéndo.
.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja soy miyazaky doriteros!!!
> Llevo haciendo el mismo puto juego 15 años!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Hoy mismo estoy escribiendo el primer capítulo de la esperada guia de obiwanchernobil, paciencia, gracias a mi guía conseguiréis pasaros el juego sin el más mínimo problema, en la primera parte de la guía describo todas las gilipolleces a las que no tenéis que hacer caso de los youtuber doriteros, para poder pasaros el juego en modo fácil y que sean los enemigos los que corran al veros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

Con mi guía ese minundis cae al segundo espadazo.


----------



## Tails (1 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ya está el Sasel defendiendo lo indefendible como siempre jajaja Dice que no es díficil, que se parece a los juegos de recreativa. Menudo imbécil integral.
> 
> 
> 
> @JuanKagamp




Lo que no he visto decir a la calva es que el 80% de ventas del juego es en playstation y luego pc en xbox a penas un 5% y teniendo en cuenta que no se pasan el cuphead más que un 8% de 500000 ventas...


----------



## 2plx2 (1 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ya está el Sasel defendiendo lo indefendible como siempre jajaja Dice que no es díficil, que se parece a los juegos de recreativa. Menudo imbécil integral.
> 
> 
> 
> @JuanKagamp



Este no se acaba el juego.


----------



## Woden (1 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ahora en serio Woden, la gracia de los souls es vencer a los jefes despues de sufrir, gritas, llorar (  ) y cagarse hasta en el santisimo. Es un subidon de la ostia, como follar pero en version pobre-nuncafollista.
> 
> Mi problema es que no tengo tiempo para esto, al sekiro le di caña durante el confumamiento obligatorio de Sanchez y me lo pase muy bien.
> 
> Lo que me decepciona es que haya foreros que digan que el entorno, la historia y la musica no esten cuidadas... Eso si es un bajon importante.



El problema es la falta de tiempo para poder jugar a lo que dices. 
Hay otros juegos con bosses difíciles y son mucho mas gamer friendly que estos. Yo estoy acostumbrado a jugar en modo chungo a todo pero esto ya es pasarse de la raya. Te sueltan en bolas sin explicaciones para que la palmes.


----------



## k098 (1 Mar 2022)

Hola, hamijos. Estaba yo tan tranquilo pasándome el Dying Light 2, cuando me tropecé con este hilo, me comí el hype, me gasté 60 pavazos, y estoy jugando a una cosa extraña que no entiendo, hasta el punto de no entender las putas teclas en el PC. Salen las teclas de, supongo, la Play, y con la barra espaciadora no se salta, sino que se hace un Chiquito de la Calzada. Eso lo he cambiado en la primera media hora del día uno. Me han matado 80 veces y he perdido el tiempo leyendo gilipolleces en el suelo, que pensaba que eran del juego, pero lo escribe cualquier gilipollas random. Hoy voy a aprovechar la noche para averiguar cuál es la puta tecla del mapa, e intentar no ser masacrado por un gigante, y recoger algunas fresas más.

Puta vida.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (1 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Te noto estresado, se nota que estás disfrutando con el juego.
> 
> 
> 
> La review más honesta que he visto




Pues aquí poniendo a parir al Horizon Forbidden West (juego que tampoco me interesa lo más mínimo). Lo mejor está entre el minuto 3 y el 5:30  Si no fuese porque es asiático este tío perfectamente podría ser forero:


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


>



Basado y Redpilleado.

Suscrito.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Mar 2022)

El poKEMON Arceus tampoco le ha gustado. Es como yo pero en chino: lo odia absolutamente todo.


----------



## 2plx2 (1 Mar 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Hola, hamijos. Estaba yo tan tranquilo pasándome el Dying Light 2, cuando me tropecé con este hilo, me comí el hype, me gasté 60 pavazos, y estoy jugando a una cosa extraña que no entiendo, hasta el punto de no entender las putas teclas en el PC. Salen las teclas de, supongo, la Play, y con la barra espaciadora no se salta, sino que se hace un Chiquito de la Calzada. Eso lo he cambiado en la primera media hora del día uno. Me han matado 80 veces y he perdido el tiempo leyendo gilipolleces en el suelo, que pensaba que eran del juego, pero lo escribe cualquier gilipollas random. Hoy voy a aprovechar la noche para averiguar cuál es la puta tecla del mapa, e intentar no ser masacrado por un gigante, y recoger algunas fresas más.
> 
> Puta vida.



Por amor de Dios, jugar a este juego con teclado está al nivel de los que juegan Dark Souls usando plátanos. Cómprate un mando...


----------



## Poseidón (1 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Pues aquí poniendo a parir al Horizon Forbidden West (juego que tampoco me interesa lo más mínimo). Lo mejor está entre el minuto 3 y el 5:30  Si no fuese porque es asiático este tío perfectamente podría ser forero:



Tiene labios de chuparla bien. Seguro que en tailandia seria un gran travelo.

@eL PERRO algo que añadir? Gracias,.


----------



## k098 (1 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Por amor de Dios, jugar a este juego con teclado está al nivel de los que juegan Dark Souls usando plátanos. Cómprate un mando...



Los mandos son para niños rata. Acabaré domando esta mierda. Ya he recolectado cuatro yerbas, una hez dorada, y aprenderé para qué cojones son los putos dedos, antes o después. Y el puto mapa es la "G", y no se puede cambiar el atajo del teclado. Tócate los cojones. 

Además, que me compré el juenjo este casi sin mirar por lo del guionista de juego de tronos, pensando que sería una especie de Skyrim, y esto tiene menos líneas de diálogo que un vidrio de Pornhub.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (2 Mar 2022)

Todo quisqui quejándose de que es muy difícil. Pues eso es lo bueno. Un juego debe suponer un reyo y durar horas y horas. ¿Os gustaría habéroslo pasado el primer días tras pagar 60 eypos? Mal negocio sería.


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Mar 2022)

Se confirma que el manco no ha tocado un Souls en su vida, sólo escapa de los enemigos y hace comentarios que en teoría deben ser gracioso pero dan un cringe que duele.


En los juegos y en la vida real sale huyendo la cagona.


@Pajarotto


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Se confirma que el manco no ha tocado un Souls en su vida, sólo escapa de los enemigos y hace comentarios que en teoría deben ser gracioso pero dan un cringe que duele.
> 
> 
> En los juegos y en la vida real sale huyendo la cagona.



>Por aquí no hay paso que hay monstruos
>A este boss que me ha salido me escapo con el caballo.
>Gameplay jugando cogiendo flores porque si entra en lucha con alguien lo matan.
>Al primer boss, que hay que pasar ahí porque es obligatorio, lucha con ayuda del multijugador y ni así se lo pasa.

BRUTALISIMO.

Mañana hace vídeo que ER es 10/10 goty del milenio, ¿qué apostamos?

EDIT:


----------



## Woden (2 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Todo quisqui quejándose de que es muy difícil. Pues eso es lo bueno. Un juego debe suponer un reyo y durar horas y horas. ¿Os gustaría habéroslo pasado el primer días tras pagar 60 eypos? Mal negocio sería.



Hay juegos mucho mas balanceados con los que te puedes tirar horas - por ejemplo, al ghost pf tsushima le he metido 250 horas y al witcher3 1500 en el modo mas jodido. La dificultad no tiene que ocultar la falta de hilo narrativo y la vacuidad e inanidad del mundo abierto.
En el mismo cyberpunk, ahora ya no cyberbug desde el ultimo parche, una campaña un poco exhaustiva te lleva cerca de 100 horas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

No os deis por vencido joder!!

Gracias a mi guía conseguiréis pasaros el juego.


----------



## Señor X (2 Mar 2022)

Elden Ring habría superado ya las 5 millones de copias vendidas en PC


Según los datos arrojados por SteamSpy, Elden Ring habría superado los 5 millones de copias vendidas en PC en menos de una semana.




elchapuzasinformatico.com





5 millones. 5. Cinco. @Pajarotto con la cara violeta. Tanta gente no puede estar equivocada. Eres el tipo de la autopista que llama locos a todos porque van en dirección contraria.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Mar 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Elden Ring habría superado ya las 5 millones de copias vendidas en PC
> 
> 
> Según los datos arrojados por SteamSpy, Elden Ring habría superado los 5 millones de copias vendidas en PC en menos de una semana.
> ...



5 millones de personas que ya no pueden hacer refund porque han excedido las 2 horas de juego en Steam.


----------



## Señor X (2 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> 5 millones de personas que ya no pueden hacer refund porque han excedido las 2 horas de juego en Steam.



Veo nicho de negocio en eso. Juegos full de estambul, sin contenido pero con un tutorial de 4 horas. Lo terminas y despues no hay nada. A reclamar al maestro armero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

Ya está disponible el capítulo 1 de la guía camaradas!!!!!







__





ANALISIS DE ELDEN RING!!LOS SOCIALISTAS LO HAN VUELTO A HACER!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOB!! COMENZAMOS LA GUIA 1!!!!


Si, soy yo, forero revelación y bla bla bla... Análisis y guía próximamente!!!sii joder sii!!! Esto es un hilo aún en construcción.... ¿Te gustó Zelda BOTW por su exploración?. ¿Los gta por tener los mapas llenos de cosas?. Los Assassins Creed por todas las misiones?. Pues jodete, los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Juani (2 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Se confirma que el manco no ha tocado un Souls en su vida, sólo escapa de los enemigos y hace comentarios que en teoría deben ser gracioso pero dan un cringe que duele.
> 
> 
> En los juegos y en la vida real sale huyendo la cagona.
> ...


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2022)

El Chino dice que no tiene amiwos. Podríamos ser sus nuevos amiwos si os parece bien.

Me interesa más la vida del xino que el Elden Ring.


----------



## El Juani (3 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El Chino dice que no tiene amiwos. Podríamos ser sus nuevos amiwos si os parece bien.
> 
> Me interesa más la vida del xino que el Elden Ring.



Pero si estás jugando a muerte... estás viciadísimo so perra


----------



## Woden (3 Mar 2022)

Este miedo a que te mate cualquier bicho de mierda que te puedas encontrar hace mucho que no lo sentía. Si es que te despistas y un puto imp de los cojones colgado del techo te hace un roto.

Recuerdo haberlo pasado puta en el Kingdom Come en modo Nightmare en las primeras horas cuando ibas en pelota y cualquier saqueador o cumano de mierda te fileteaba, pero esto es otro puto nivel de sufrimiento.


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Mar 2022)

El Xino se viste de mujer...


----------



## Woden (3 Mar 2022)

Vaya puto invert


----------



## Furymundo (3 Mar 2022)

que tal el juego ? 
como el dark souls ? 

se puede apuntar con la ballesta o no ?


----------



## El Juani (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (3 Mar 2022)

Mirad qué escudo tengo.









... os jode?


----------



## 2plx2 (3 Mar 2022)

Yo ahora estoy con los jefes secundarios que eso de ir solo a por los principales es muy estresante. Lo único que muchos de esos jefes secundarios se me quedan ya cortos y me los ventilo sin estrategia ni hostias, a espadazo sin pensar. Luego me voy a por un jefe principal y me folla sin contemplaciones.

El juego cambia mucho cuando estás con una cosa o con la otra. Me tengo que poner aún a masacrar dragones, y ya volveré a intentarlo con la puta jefa de la Luna.


----------



## chainsaw man (4 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Yo ahora estoy con los jefes secundarios que eso de ir solo a por los principales es muy estresante. Lo único que muchos de esos jefes secundarios se me quedan ya cortos y me los ventilo sin estrategia ni hostias, a espadazo sin pensar. Luego me voy a por un jefe principal y me folla sin contemplaciones.
> 
> El juego cambia mucho cuando estás con una cosa o con la otra. Me tengo que poner aún a masacrar dragones, y ya volveré a intentarlo con la puta jefa de la Luna.



En el castillo ese, todas las paredes con librerias que no tengan un libro son paredes fantasma, asi puedes is desvelando atajos para llegar antes desde el punto de guardado a la jefa luna...

Luego esta jefa tiene 2 fases, la primera es relativamente facil ya que esta rodeada de alumnas pero tienes que matar solo a las que tengan una pompa dorada, cuando mates a 3 la jefa caera al suelo y podras castigarla un poco, ten cuidado que cuando despierta hace un area y vuelve a su pompa, repitiendose la misma mecanica.
La segunda fase es mas jodida pues ya es una maga pura, y no te quedara otra que ponerte a rodar para acercarque poco a poco, etc... tiene bastantes magias jodidas pero que rodando se esquivan facilmente, y cuando le quites la mitad de la vida empezara a invocar espiritus rotando entre 4 lobos, un esqueleto loco, un gigante y un dragon, esquivalos pero centrate en la jefa ya que estas invocaciones desaparecen al castigarla(me imagino, no me he parado a ver cuanto duran) y nunca se solapan(o eso espero)...

Ale suerte y dedicate a explorar mundo, que yo en el primer intento me la he bajado pero es que ya me he explorado medio mundo antes de ponerme ha hacer la mision principal...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Mirad qué escudo tengo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ante las preguntas...









Visage Shield | Elden Ring Wiki


Elden Ring Visage Shield Guide: Where to find Visage Shield, requirements, effects, skills and tips and tricks to use this shield




eldenring.wiki.fextralife.com


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Mar 2022)

¿Entonces el problema del juego cuál es, que los desarrolladores se han creído que la comunidad gamer quería un Dark Souls 1 en pleno año 2022?

Pues no hay que ser ingenuo ni nada para confundir la nostalgia de la peña con los deseos reales.


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Mar 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> En el castillo ese, todas las paredes con librerias que no tengan un libro son paredes fantasma, asi puedes is desvelando atajos para llegar antes desde el punto de guardado a la jefa luna...
> 
> Luego esta jefa tiene 2 fases, la primera es relativamente facil ya que esta rodeada de alumnas pero tienes que matar solo a las que tengan una pompa dorada, cuando mates a 3 la jefa caera al suelo y podras castigarla un poco, ten cuidado que cuando despierta hace un area y vuelve a su pompa, repitiendose la misma mecanica.
> La segunda fase es mas jodida pues ya es una maga pura, y no te quedara otra que ponerte a rodar para acercarque poco a poco, etc... tiene bastantes magias jodidas pero que rodando se esquivan facilmente, y cuando le quites la mitad de la vida empezara a invocar espiritus rotando entre 4 lobos, un esqueleto loco, un gigante y un dragon, esquivalos pero centrate en la jefa ya que estas invocaciones desaparecen al castigarla(me imagino, no me he parado a ver cuanto duran) y nunca se solapan(o eso espero)...
> ...



Sí llegué a la segunda parte de la jefa esa, e incluso estuve cerca una vez. Pero luego me empezó a masacrar cada vez que lo intentaba.

Ahora tengo que vencerla por cojones, porque he creado un personaje medio mongo, y se supone que vencióndala te da la posibilidad de reasignar puntos.


----------



## chainsaw man (4 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Sí llegué a la segunda parte de la jefa esa, e incluso estuve cerca una vez. Pero luego me empezó a masacrar cada vez que lo intentaba.
> 
> Ahora tengo que vencerla por cojones, porque he creado un personaje medio mongo, y se supone que vencióndala te da la posibilidad de reasignar puntos.



Anda, lo que te dice de renacer es para reasingnar los puntos... no tenia ni idea, pero para hacerlo pide una cosa que ni he visto aun, una lagrima de luciernaga o algo asi...


----------



## BTK (4 Mar 2022)

¿Las "invocaciones" tienen un uso máximo o las puedes usar las veces que quieras? Estoy empezando y tengo los 3 lobos esos, que no están mal para distraer a algún boss.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Mar 2022)

Como veo que algunos estáis disfrutando el juego (¿¿??) voy borrando hilo.


----------



## Artorias (4 Mar 2022)

Yo compre el dia de salida la edicion de la figura y lo jugue el fin de semana pasado para probarlo (no quiero ponerme con el en serio hasta acabar un par de juegos que tengo a medio) y me gusto muchisimo lo que vi.

Me llegue al castillo ese que hay unas aguilas con cuchillas en los pies del principio y el juego me gusta muchisimo porque es justo lo que me esperaba, mas de lo mismo.

Vamos, que no entiendo que a quien le gusten los darks souls no le pueda gustar este juego cuando es lo mismo pero en un mundo abierto.

Eso si, lo vi algo mas facil que los dark, demon, bloodborne y, sobre todo, sekiro, que es, en mi opinion, con diferencia el juego de este tipo mas jodidio que existe.


----------



## Artorias (4 Mar 2022)

BTK dijo:


> ¿Las "invocaciones" tienen un uso máximo o las puedes usar las veces que quieras? Estoy empezando y tengo los 3 lobos esos, que no están mal para distraer a algún boss.



Por lo que vi, la limitacion es que gastan puntos de magia. Mientras tengas puntos de magia puedes invocar.

Pero vamos, que igual estoy equivocado, tampoco he jugado muchas horas.


----------



## Cuqui (4 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Eso si, lo vi algo mas facil que los dark, demon, bloodborne y, sobre todo, sekiro, que es, en mi opinion, con diferencia el juego de este tipo mas jodidio que existe.



Pues espera a avanzar un poco mas y nos cuentas


----------



## Artorias (4 Mar 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pues espera a avanzar un poco mas y nos cuentas



A ver si es verdad, espero una dificultad desesperante, jajajaja, es la gracia de estos juegos.

¿Es mas jodido que el Sekiro?.


----------



## Bayonetazo (4 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, espero una dificultad desesperante, jajajaja, es la gracia de estos juegos.
> 
> ¿Es mas jodido que el Sekiro?.



Es mundo abierto, por lo que puedes ir a zonas por encima de tu nivel sin problema, echándole gasolina 95 a José Luis Torrente, y te vas a enterar. Incluso para niveles de tu nivel recomendado vas a sudar contra ciertos jefes. Y si lo ves muy fácil, prueba a no invocar o usar escudos.

El Sekiro es diferente, es otro estilo de juego


----------



## Artorias (4 Mar 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Es mundo abierto, por lo que puedes ir a zonas por encima de tu nivel sin problema, echándole gasolina 95 a José Luis Torrente, y te vas a enterar. Incluso para niveles de tu nivel recomendado vas a sudar contra ciertos jefes. Y si lo ves muy fácil, prueba a no invocar o usar escudos.
> 
> *El Sekiro es diferente, es otro estilo de juego*



Ya se que es diferente, pero aun con sus diferencias la esencia es la misma y me parecio mucho mas dificil que cualquier Darks, el Demons o el Bloodborne, por eso lo pregunto.

Ah, e invocar no invoco nunca en la primera partida ni uso el multijugador en ningun juego de From. La primera partida prefiero ir "solo" y disfrutar del juego sin ningun tipo de ayuda o perder el tiempo en multijugador en los juegos que lo tienen. Cuando los rejuego ya si me gusta probar todo el tema del multi.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Mar 2022)

Cuando creías que no se podía dar más verguenza ajena que Sasel llega...


----------



## Cuqui (4 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cuando creías que no se podía dar más verguenza ajena que Sasel llega...



Estas enganchadisimo al faranduleo de los souls.


----------



## Bayonetazo (4 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Ya se que es diferente, pero aun con sus diferencias la esencia es la misma y me parecio mucho mas dificil que cualquier Darks, el Demons o el Bloodborne, por eso lo pregunto.
> 
> Ah, e invocar no invoco nunca en la primera partida ni uso el multijugador en ningun juego de From. La primera partida prefiero ir "solo" y disfrutar del juego sin ningun tipo de ayuda o perder el tiempo en multijugador en los juegos que lo tienen. Cuando los rejuego ya si me gusta probar todo el tema del multi.



Me refiero a la mecánica de invocar npcs con la campanita. Vas consiguiendo cenizas y puedes invocar ayudantes que te ayudan en determinados combates (casi todos los jefes, tristemente, trivializan muchos de ellos).

A mí el Sekiro no me resultó más difícil que los Souls, debido a que de siempre mi estilo de juego en los Souls ha sido glass cannon: sin escudo y con poca vida, y ese acento en el ritmo del combate y búsqueda de oportunidades de golpear me vino de maravilla en el Sekiro.

El estilo de juego que tengas en Elden Ring afecta enormemente a tu experiencia. Yo que soy de probar armas, he visto que de usar unas u otras, y jugar unas áreas u otras cambian masivamente la dificultad del juego.


----------



## Tontuflas (4 Mar 2022)

Cuando empecéis a ver que os enfrentais contra el mismo miniboss 5 veces en el mundo abierto, que repiten los mismos minibosses en las diferentes dungeons que son copias unas de otras, que se repiten los mismos enemigos en todas las zonas independientemenre del ecosistema en el que os encontréis, que se reutilizan bosses finales de la historia principal como mininosses, que hay talismanes y trofeos duplicados en los que únicamente rotan el icono del mismo o que hay más semillas doradas (los estus de toda la vida) de las que puedes acumular para contentar a todo el mundo y sea más sencillo adquirir todas las lágrimas disponibles...

En ese momento empezareis a ver la puta estafa que nos hemos comido. Parece mentira que esta gente hiciera juegazos como Bloodborne, Dark Souls o Sekiro. No han aprendido nada desde el último lanzamiento en 2019, es acojonante. 
Para mi, mucho peor incluso que el infame Dark Souls II.


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Mar 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Anda, lo que te dice de renacer es para reasingnar los puntos... no tenia ni idea, pero para hacerlo pide una cosa que ni he visto aun, una lagrima de luciernaga o algo asi...



A tomar por culo la zorra esta.

Madre mía que guerra me ha dado. 

Consejos para mancos: Ponerse ropa muy ligera para correr más, usar los lobos, intentar no perder nunca el objetivo en la puta bruja es fácil desorientarse y que te folle con una magia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Mar 2022)

Joder ya casi tengo la segunda parte de la guía camaradas!!!

100% obiwanchernobil


----------



## k098 (4 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> A tomar por culo la zorra esta.
> 
> Madre mía que guerra me ha dado.
> 
> Consejos para mancos: Ponerse ropa muy ligera para correr más, usar los lobos, intentar no perder nunca el objetivo en la puta bruja es fácil desorientarse y que te folle con una magia.



A ver. Mi vida con el Elden sigue siendo una mierda, pero menor. A los lobos los he invocado una vez y ya no me deja invocarlos más. ¿Alguna idea?

Aparte de eso, pues bueno, ya sé montar a caballo, que no sabía conseguirlo e intentaba derribar a otros jinetes para ver si así... hasta que me ha aparecido una subnormal y me ha dicho que si soy el mítico no sé qué que viaja en un caballo mágico (¡sin haber montado una puta vez!). Y ahí he caído, porque pensé que era una mierda para ir de un checkpoint a otro y no lo había probado. Luego me he metido en la sala esa de la mesa y no sabía salir. Me he tenido que ver un tutorial para salir de una puta sala. Esto es desesperante. Después de un par de días matando a gilipollas con antorchas y recogiendo hierbas suficientes para montar un herbolario, la vida a caballo se ve de otra manera. Los gigantes son gilipollas y se sube rápido de nivel. He desbloqueado bastante mapa, pero me sigo sintiendo un gilipollas dando vueltas una y otra vez para subir niveles. Aún ni he matado al mini boss del caballo del principio, ni sé invocar con los dedos de los cojones... En fin. Todo muy frustrante.


----------



## Woden (4 Mar 2022)

el gitano del burro dorado del principio no veas lo que me costó, el hideputa me mató tantas veces que hasta que subí a nivel 30 no volví a por él y entonces me lo pasé por la piedra sin problema.


----------



## chainsaw man (5 Mar 2022)

k098 dijo:


> A ver. Mi vida con el Elden sigue siendo una mierda, pero menor. A los lobos los he invocado una vez y ya no me deja invocarlos más. ¿Alguna idea?
> 
> Aparte de eso, pues bueno, ya sé montar a caballo, que no sabía conseguirlo e intentaba derribar a otros jinetes para ver si así... hasta que me ha aparecido una subnormal y me ha dicho que si soy el mítico no sé qué que viaja en un caballo mágico (¡sin haber montado una puta vez!). Y ahí he caído, porque pensé que era una mierda para ir de un checkpoint a otro y no lo había probado. Luego me he metido en la sala esa de la mesa y no sabía salir. Me he tenido que ver un tutorial para salir de una puta sala. Esto es desesperante. Después de un par de días matando a gilipollas con antorchas y recogiendo hierbas suficientes para montar un herbolario, la vida a caballo se ve de otra manera. Los gigantes son gilipollas y se sube rápido de nivel. He desbloqueado bastante mapa, pero me sigo sintiendo un gilipollas dando vueltas una y otra vez para subir niveles. Aún ni he matado al mini boss del caballo del principio, ni sé invocar con los dedos de los cojones... En fin. Todo muy frustrante.



Solo te dejan invocar cuando aparece el icono de una puerta translucida en la parte baja izquierda de la pantalla, que suele ser cuando la zona es dificil o hay un jefe.

El resto de cosas, es como un skyrim pero de dark souls, vamos mucho recorrer zonas y hacer quest(las cuales tienes que buscar tu mas bien)...


----------



## k098 (5 Mar 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Solo te dejan invocar cuando aparece el icono de una puerta translucida en la parte baja izquierda de la pantalla, que suele ser cuando la zona es dificil o hay un jefe.
> 
> El resto de cosas, es como un skyrim pero de dark souls, vamos mucho recorrer zonas y hacer quest(las cuales tienes que buscar tu mas bien)...



Gracias, probaré. Aunque he empezado de nuevo el juego; quería probar con algún personaje con bastón, para matar a distancia. Y la verdad es que es otro mundo. He elegido al astrólogo, creo que era, y todo es mucho más sencillo.


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Mar 2022)

Un aviso a tener en cuenta. Cuando hay un NPC de esos que te dan misiones los enemigos siguen activos.

Me ha pasado ya dos cosas con eso, una vez había un tipo sentado en lo alto de un castillo asediado. Pues un bicho me siguió y me atacó mientras estaba hablando con él. Le lancé un espadazo all bicho y sin querer le di al NPC. Y el NPC que había seguido sentado incluso con el bicho delante, ahora me ha cogido ojeriza y ya no quiere hablar conmigo. Cada vez que me ve me ataca. Resultado, misión secundaria a la mierda.

La otra, un NPC sentado en una cabaña. Estoy hablando con él y de pronto se clipea atravesando la pared la cabeza de un enemigo, que es como un tiranosaurio con pinta de perro. El enemigo se pone a atacar atravesando la pared y se carga al NPC. A tomar por culo la misión.

Y como no hay sistema de guardado, te jodes.


----------



## Jackblack (5 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu, has mirado en internet como pasarte el juego entero...
> Powerbazinga es tu hamijo



Además q el rey artorias no existe.
Es caballero de artorias o el rey gewin.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Un aviso a tener en cuenta. Cuando hay un NPC de esos que te dan misiones los enemigos siguen activos.
> 
> Me ha pasado ya dos cosas con eso, una vez había un tipo sentado en lo alto de un castillo asediado. Pues un bicho me siguió y me atacó mientras estaba hablando con él. Le lancé un espadazo all bicho y sin querer le di al NPC. Y el NPC que había seguido sentado incluso con el bicho delante, ahora me ha cogido ojeriza y ya no quiere hablar conmigo. Cada vez que me ve me ataca. Resultado, misión secundaria a la mierda.
> 
> ...



Es la MAJIA de los souls, amego


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (5 Mar 2022)

Anuncio raro y loleante:


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues comento mi situación. Hay un ascensor que necesita de las dos partes de un medallón. En mis viajes ya había localizado el ascensor y medio medallón. He encontrado la parte que me faltaba y he activado el ascensor, aparece una cinemática por lo que se supone que la cosa es muy importante.

Con esto se accede a una zona cargada de jefes, la mayoría muy hijos de puta y capaces de matarte de un solo golpe. Y por ahí estoy pruebo con los jefes y si no puedo con ellos, sigo pa'lante. He ido matando a los jefes que podía hasta que me he metido en una mazmorra que se llama Auriza Hero's Grave , y a ver si me la termino.

La verdad es que una vez matada la bruja de la Luna esa, uno se queda sin indicaciones de hacia donde ir, así que la cosa resulta confusa.

Un problema que empiezo a tener, es que como el juego no tiene diario ni hostias. Ahora mismo no tengo claro en qué sitios me he encontrado algún jefe que no he podido vencer y lo he dejado de lado, ni qué mazmorras he completado ya.


----------



## Woden (6 Mar 2022)

El problema es que farmear termina cansando. Yo encontré un sitio cojonudo para hacerlo cerca de donde te lleva el portal de la iglesia de Merica o como coño se diga. Hay ahi unos pigmeos niggers que te dan 1000 runas cada uno, hay que acecharlos y acuchillarlos por la espalda, ya que sino los matas vilmente en dos golpes acaban contigo.
Pero coño tirarte horas matando esta gente te jode el progreso del juego. En otros juegos el farmeo está más disimulado y vas subiendo de niveles de forma más natural e integrada en la historia.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Mar 2022)

ya hay que ser sucnor pa jugar a los games de salida, este aún que ya está crackeado, pero ya comprarlo ya si sobrepasa el retraso

yo ando con el god of war y el cyberpunk 1.5 ahora que ya no es cyberbug

y por supuesto mis partiditas al RL


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno pues comento mi situación. Hay un ascensor que necesita de las dos partes de un medallón. En mis viajes ya había localizado el ascensor y medio medallón. He encontrado la parte que me faltaba y he activado el ascensor, aparece una cinemática por lo que se supone que la cosa es muy importante.
> 
> Con esto se accede a una zona cargada de jefes, la mayoría muy hijos de puta y capaces de matarte de un solo golpe. Y por ahí estoy pruebo con los jefes y si no puedo con ellos, sigo pa'lante. He ido matando a los jefes que podía hasta que me he metido en una mazmorra que se llama Auriza Hero's Grave , y a ver si me la termino.
> 
> ...



btw hay trucos para esta mierda de juego o trainer, porque paso de morir 1000 veces cuando lo instale en unos meses, como sea como el DS que lo desinstalé en 20 minutos...

del sekiro tampoco pasé del primer gordito, mierda de juegos jugais consoleros monguers









Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice Trainer - FLiNG Trainer - PC Game Cheats and Mods


Options Num 1 - Infinite Health Num 2 - Invulnerable/Ignore Attacks Num 3 - Max Guard Num 4 - Immune All Negative Effects Num 5 - Infinite Buff Duration Num 6 - Infinite Items Num 7 - Super Speed Num 8 - Super Jump Num 9 - Slow Motion Num 0 - One Hit Break/Easy...




flingtrainer.com





si hay sí, tendré que jugarlo algún día, todo chetado muajajaja


----------



## k098 (6 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El problema es que farmear termina cansando. Yo encontré un sitio cojonudo para hacerlo cerca de donde te lleva el portal de la iglesia de Merica o como coño se diga. Hay ahi unos pigmeos niggers que te dan 1000 runas cada uno, hay que acecharlos y acuchillarlos por la espalda, ya que sino los matas vilmente en dos golpes acaban contigo.
> Pero coño tirarte horas matando esta gente te jode el progreso del juego. En otros juegos el farmeo está más disimulado y vas subiendo de niveles de forma más natural e integrada en la historia.



Yo he encontrado uno que me está ayudando a subir, en mi nueva partida, rápido de nivel. Tengo un astrólogo, de nombre Carballo, al que llevo al norte de la charca de Agheel, cruzo el puente y hay dos gigantes tirando del carro de Manolo Escobar, encadenados. Me subo a la piedra que hay al lado, y me los cepillo con el bastón a distancia, echándoles el Pronto. Ni se inmutan. 2000 puntos, cero sufrimiento, viaje rápido a la charca y a por otros 2000.
Vi un vidrio en yutube de escapar de una bola estilo Indiana Jones, y al tipo le funcionaba una y otra vez. A mí sólo me han dado puntos al esquivarla por primera vez, lo habrán arreglado.


----------



## k098 (6 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, a veces el juego roza el ridículo. Huir de un gigante con una fina línea de vida y sin viales, que te aparezcan unos lobos volando, traídos por el viento de manera absurda, terminar de huir, y mientras paras a sentarte en un sitio de gracia o para abrir el mapa, o a dar un trago a la cerveza, que te de por detrás una cornada una puta cabra y te mate... Joder, quiero un Pause.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Mar 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Gracias, probaré. Aunque he empezado de nuevo el juego; quería probar con algún personaje con bastón, para matar a distancia. Y la verdad es que es otro mundo. He elegido al astrólogo, creo que era, y todo es mucho más sencillo.




En mi guía explicó muy bien como los que llevan bastones hacen el juego más fácil gracias a mis investigaciones.


----------



## 2B-san (6 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En mi guía explicó muy bien como los que llevan bastones hacen el juego más fácil gracias a mis investigaciones.



Tu guía es el invent más grande de la guardec, tras la guerra con @Pajarotto ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Mar 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> Tu guía es el invent más grande de la guardec, tras la guerra con @Pajarotto ?




Solo he colgado la primera parte, mañana cuelgo la segunda y sigo desvelando más secretos!!


----------



## k098 (6 Mar 2022)

Joder, no encontraba la medusa. Y resulta que no vale con hablar con los NPC, hay que estar dale que te pego por si la vigesimoséptima vez que le saludas en el rellano le da por soltarte algo. Yo quería jugar a pelo, pero voy a tener que seguir la puta guía de Obiwanchernobil, o yo qué sé.


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Mar 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> btw hay trucos para esta mierda de juego o trainer, porque paso de morir 1000 veces cuando lo instale en unos meses, como sea como el DS que lo desinstalé en 20 minutos...
> 
> del sekiro tampoco pasé del primer gordito, mierda de juegos jugais consoleros monguers
> 
> ...



Si lo juegas así te vas a aburrir. La gracia del juego es sufrir.

Yo he abrazado la condición de personaje tanque-mongolo que no sabe hacer magias, Le he puesto un espadón hecho con espadas que se supone que es homenaje a juego de tronos, y en las 2 horas que habré jugado hoy me he cargado 3 o 4 jefes. A 1 de ellos aprovechando fallos de programación (dos jinetes hijos de puta, si te alejas de ellos lo suficiente se olvidan de ti, vuelves a por ellos y les arreas un hostiazo fuerte montado a caballo y te piras, repites las veces que sea necesario), que si me van a hacer trampas pues se las hago yo y que se jodan, con mi medusa y mi espadón vamos pa'lante.

He entrado en la ciudad capital esa derrotando a un hijo puta que protegía la puerta, el hijo puta cuando le arreaba fuerte con el espadón se quedaba medio tarado y se le cancelaban las magias.. La ciudad me ha recordado a Dark Souls 3 pero por ahora con menos gracia.

No entiendo muy bien el sistema de armaduras, Mucho numerito y mucha leche pero si un enemigo es fuerte te arrea una hostia y te deja seco lleves la armadura que lleves. Así que si vas con una armadura pesada te va a fundir igual y además no te vas a poder mover.


----------



## k098 (6 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Si lo juegas así te vas a aburrir. La gracia del juego es sufrir.
> 
> Yo he abrazado la condición de personaje tanque-mongolo que no sabe hacer magias, Le he puesto un espadón hecho con espadas que se supone que es homenaje a juego de tronos, y en las 2 horas que habré jugado hoy me he cargado 3 o 4 jefes. A 1 de ellos aprovechando fallos de programación (dos jinetes hijos de puta, si te alejas de ellos lo suficiente se olvidan de ti, vuelves a por ellos y les arreas un hostiazo fuerte montado a caballo y te piras, repites las veces que sea necesario), que si me van a hacer trampas pues se las hago yo y que se jodan, con mi medusa y mi espadón vamos pa'lante.
> 
> ...



¿Mejor la medusa que los lobos? Hoy la he probado por primera vez y me la han cepillado rápido. Los lobos parece que me duran más.


----------



## Ratona001 (6 Mar 2022)

Celedonio dijo:


> Morir 1000 veces seguidas contra el mismo bicharraco MANDA
> Correr 40 km a toda ostia desde la última hoguera regateando enemigos (rezando para que ninguno te toque y te quite vida) hasta el boss MANDA
> No tener ni puta idea de qué atributos escoger ni de qué hace cada uno MANDA
> Estampar el mando contra la pantalla MANDA
> Tirar el PC / consola por la ventana MANDA



Lo que M A N D A es jugar un juego tras otro de ese mismo estudio que son todos con la misma mecánica. 

Los souls, blood borne, y ahora elden ring. 







La portada es muy acertada. Porque cada vez que mueres apareces aquí (Demons Souls)


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Mar 2022)

k098 dijo:


> ¿Mejor la medusa que los lobos? La he probado sólo una vez y me la han cepillado rápido. Los lobos parece que me duran más.



Depende del enemigo, para el tío del puente a mi me vino mejor la medusa. Pero para otros me han ido mejor los lobos. Creo que si el enemigo es lento va mejor la medusa. Además hay enemigos que tienen ataques de 360º y si les pones a los lobos se dedican a hacer ataques de 360 º todo el rato y no puedes acercarte a ellos.


----------



## k098 (6 Mar 2022)

Perdón, se me duplicó el mensaje. Parecía que no se había publicado y lo volví a escribir.

Gracias, probaré a ver. Pero no me he podido cargar aún ni al jinete del principio. Además no entiendo la asignación por puntos de ataque al subir nivel, es todo confuso de cojones.


----------



## chainsaw man (6 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno pues comento mi situación. Hay un ascensor que necesita de las dos partes de un medallón. En mis viajes ya había localizado el ascensor y medio medallón. He encontrado la parte que me faltaba y he activado el ascensor, aparece una cinemática por lo que se supone que la cosa es muy importante.
> 
> Con esto se accede a una zona cargada de jefes, la mayoría muy hijos de puta y capaces de matarte de un solo golpe. Y por ahí estoy pruebo con los jefes y si no puedo con ellos, sigo pa'lante. He ido matando a los jefes que podía hasta que me he metido en una mazmorra que se llama Auriza Hero's Grave , y a ver si me la termino.
> 
> ...



Creo que ahora te tocaria ir abajo a la derecha, al festival de radhan en el castillo melena roja... yo voy como tu, despues de la bruja luna no he seguido la historia y me estoy dando vueltas, pero lo siguiente es eso o irse al monte altus, o la fortaleza gelmir a por el siguiente fragmento del anillo...


----------



## 2plx2 (6 Mar 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Perdón, se me duplicó el mensaje. Parecía que no se había publicado y lo volví a escribir.
> 
> Gracias, probaré a ver. Pero no me he podido cargar aún ni al jinete del principio. Además no entiendo la asignación por puntos de ataque al subir nivel, es todo confuso de cojones.



No te creas que el jinete ese es fácil solo porque esté al principio. Hay montones de enemigos más sencillos.


Lo de asignar los puntos tiene que ver con el tipo de personaje que has elegido y la estrategia que mejor se adapte a ti. Los veteranos de Dark Souls suelen decir que es mejor no buscar un personaje equilibrado. Y que si tiras por alguna estrategia la potencies al máximo. Así he acabado yo con un personaje mongolo y un espadón.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Mar 2022)

Parece que hay gente que está disfrutando el juego a pesar de mis esfuerzos.

Voy borrando hilo.


----------



## Red Herring (7 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Parece que hay gente que está disfrutando el juego a pesar de mis esfuerzos.
> 
> Voy borrando hilo.



No decaigas


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Mar 2022)

Una cosa buena que ha hecho Elden Ring es enviar al infierno a los dos exclusivos más importantes de Sony de este año:

--> gran turismo 7
--> El de la rastas forbidden west

Estas 2 basurazas no las está comprando ni el jefe de Sony.

DOS fracasazos gracias a Elden Ring. Los desenvolupadores de los juejos están rabiosillos:


----------



## 2plx2 (7 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Una cosa buena que ha hecho Elden Ring es enviar al infierno a los dos exclusivos más importantes de Sony de este año:
> 
> --> gran turismo 7
> --> El de la rastas forbidden west
> ...



Desde el Last of Us 2 a Sony se le está cayendo el mito de los exclusivos. Han sido demasiados años aguantando la matraca.

El primer Horizon era aburrido y se encontró con el Zelda, y este seguro que también es aburrido y se ha encontrado con el Elden Ring. Y los Gran Turismo ya no son rivales para los Forza.

Todo se la juegan ya al God of war 2, que como salga regulero, ya pueden ir sacando todo el catálogo en PC que los accionistas les matan.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Allí compré un mega CD por 2500 pesetas a una Charo, porque eran trastos de su hijo y no quería mierda en casa, con caja y todo me la trajo.
> ¿Que hacía la Charo en el foro? Ni idea.



Con este hilo de 500 respuestas, Pajarotto te esta arrebatando lo de forero revelacion. Y eso que confiaba en ti completamente.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Con este hilo de 500 respuestas, Pajarotto te esta arrebatando lo de forero revelacion. Y eso que confiaba en ti completamente.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Mar 2022)

Estoy jugando a los Sims 4


----------



## Cuqui (8 Mar 2022)

Quiero recordaros a todos que este hilo decentemente ejecutado por el pajarrako fue idea mia. Yo soy la MENTE que hay tras el picateclas.


----------



## Woden (8 Mar 2022)

Al final acabé con el puto Godric de los cojones. 
Me he movido de área, pero la cosa no es precisamente un paseo militar, los bichos siguen jodiéndome a poco que me relaje.
Me gustaría reasignar los puntos al personaje, pero, por lo que veo eso no será posible de momento.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Mar 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Quiero recordaros a todos que este hilo decentemente ejecutado por el pajarrako fue idea mia. Yo soy la MENTE que hay tras el picateclas.



Aber estudiao!!


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Mar 2022)

Las actrices porno siguen humillando a @Pajarotto jugando al Elden Ring. Hoy, Sasha Grey:


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Una cosa buena que ha hecho Elden Ring es enviar al infierno a los dos exclusivos más importantes de Sony de este año:
> 
> --> gran turismo 7
> --> El de la rastas forbidden west
> ...




*Más vendidos de la semana en Reino Unido*




Gran Turismo 7
Elden Ring
Leyendas Pokémon: Arceus
Horizon: Forbidden West
FIFA 22
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
Triangle Strategy
Animal Crossing: New Horizons
Dying Light 2
Minecraft (Switch
a los dos días halo infinite ya ni se vendía 

eso la calva no lo dirá ni el fracaso del forza que ya se ha quedado abandonado

como curiosidad el 80% de ventas es en playstation y 15% en pc


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Más vendidos de la semana en Reino Unido*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durísimo golpe a @Obiwanchernobil 

¿¿Podrá recuperarse alguna vez??


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

*80% de ventas físicas de Elden Ring fueron en PlayStation*


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *80% de ventas físicas de Elden Ring fueron en PlayStation*



Tails vuelve a la ofensiva sin tomar rehenes.

Podrá @Obiwanchernobil contrarrestar este ataque salvaje y brutal??


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

Halo Infinite no deja de perder jugadores


Halo Infinite comenzó con los mejores números de la saga en su estreno, pero pasan las semanas y no deja de perder jugadores




www.esportmaniacos.com


----------



## chainsaw man (8 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Al final acabé con el puto Godric de los cojones.
> Me he movido de área, pero la cosa no es precisamente un paseo militar, los bichos siguen jodiéndome a poco que me relaje.
> Me gustaría reasignar los puntos al personaje, pero, por lo que veo eso no será posible de momento.



Necesitas matar a la burja de la luna que es el segundo boss de la historia(bueno primero a su perrete) y despues con lagrimas de nose que pollas te deja ejecutar el renacer que es para reasignar puntos.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *80% de ventas físicas de Elden Ring fueron en PlayStation*



Sasel debe estar mordiendose la calva mientras el pendon de su novia enseña el papo en OF.


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Sasel debe estar mordiendose la calva mientras el pendon de su novia enseña el papo en OF.



Veremos como lo justifica diciendo que quieren perjudicar a xbox 











Menos del 35% de los jugadores de Xbox suele terminar la campaña de los videojuegos que compra - Generacion Xbox


Hoy os ofrecemos una noticia exclusiva sobre lo que revela la relación que existe entre los jugadores y los logros de sus títulos favoritos.




generacionxbox.com













Logran terminar Halo Infinite en menos de 30 minutos | SomosXbox


Después de esperar más de 6 años por un nuevo juego de Halo de línea principal, Un speedrunner termina Halo Infinite en menos de 30 minutos. En Zeta Halo,




www.somosxbox.com


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Veremos como lo justifica diciendo que quieren perjudicar a xbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿¿Es que Tails no puede parar de ganar nunca??

En prospecto, @Obiwanchernobil está contra las cuerdas y va a tener que manejar una situación realmente complicada para defender su status foril. Está todo en juego ahora mismo. Es el momento de la verdad. Está lucha de titanes parece que llega a una conclusión y nada volverá a ser como antes.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿¿Es que Tails no puede parar de ganar nunca??
> 
> En prospecto, @Obiwanchernobil está contra las cuerdas y va a tener que manejar una situación realmente complicada para defender su status foril. Está todo en juego ahora mismo. Es el momento de la verdad. Está lucha de titanes parece que llega a una conclusión y nada volverá a ser como antes.



Esto ya es como si el ojete de obiguanchernobil fuera ucranio.


----------



## Cazarr (8 Mar 2022)

Paso de leerme 30 páginas. Me corroe la envidia. ¿Qué es Elden Ring? La historia, digo.


----------



## Cuqui (8 Mar 2022)

Ha expuesto Tails la alopecia de obigaychernobil?


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Mar 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Paso de leerme 30 páginas. Me corroe la envidia. ¿Qué es Elden Ring? La historia, digo.



no lo sabe ni el creador, el mayakami ese


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Más vendidos de la semana en Reino Unido*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero qué tontería más gorda. Y además presentada en porcentaje para confundir más.

Primero solo tiene en cuenta las ventas físicas, segundo el número de copias totales vendidas de Elden Ring se mea en las de Gran Turismo.

Lloroniers.


----------



## chortinator (8 Mar 2022)

Y aqui uno jugando aun al tetris


----------



## 2B-san (8 Mar 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Las actrices porno siguen humillando a @Pajarotto jugando al Elden Ring. Hoy, Sasha Grey:



Sasha es probablemente mejor jugando que el 99% de burbujeros a este tipo de juegos.


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Pero qué tontería más gorda. Y además presentada en porcentaje para confundir más.
> 
> Primero solo tiene en cuenta las ventas físicas, segundo el número de copias totales vendidas de Elden Ring se mea en las de Gran Turismo.
> 
> Lloroniers.




Fuente la calva


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Pero mirad esta pvta bestia de ataque:




¿Es que nadie va a pararle los pies en sus campañas de victorias constantes y aplastantes?


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Fuente la calva



Fuente, el sentido común.

Elden Ring es un fenómeno mundial GT7 no lo quiere ni los propios sonyers.


----------



## jiren (8 Mar 2022)

que tal es la dificultad comparado con otros juegos de from software? me estoy imaginando un darksouls para retards, espero equivocarme


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Fuente, el sentido común.
> 
> Elden Ring es un fenómeno mundial GT7 no lo quiere ni los propios sonyers.



Ya ha desbancado en las listas de ventas de la semana a elden ring y eso que salio el dia 4 de marzo


25 de febrero de 2022 salió elden ring

Como resultado del impulso de *GT7* hacia la cima, *Elden Ring* ahora se desliza al segundo lugar, con una caída del 69% en las ventas semana a semana.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Ya ha desbancado en las listas de ventas de la semana a elden ring y eso que salio el dia 4 de marzo
> 
> 
> 25 de febrero de 2022 salió elden ring
> ...



Joer, y venga. Qué eso solo cuenta el formato físico. Que no da las cifras totales y solo porcentajes. Y que GT7 es una basura.


----------



## 2B-san (8 Mar 2022)

jiren dijo:


> que tal es la dificultad comparado con otros juegos de from software? me estoy imaginando un darksouls para retards, espero equivocarme



Mucho más easy si pierdes el tiempo (un poco) en farmear.


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Joer, y venga. Qué eso solo cuenta el formato físico. Que no da las cifras totales y solo porcentajes. Y que GT7 es una basura.



elder ring sale en todas las consolas y pc y no ha superado a gt sport


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> elder ring sale en todas las consolas y pc y no ha superado a gt sport



Pero qué no entiendes lo ridícula que es la comparación?

Comparar las ventas de Elden Ring con las de GT7 es de un retraso extremo.

Me estás comparando uno de los mayores lanzamientos de los últimos 5 años con un gitano.


----------



## 2B-san (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> elder ring sale en todas las consolas y pc y no ha superado a gt sport



No conozco a nadie que se haya comprado el GT7 y sin embargo... cientos jugando Elden Ring.


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Pero qué no entiendes lo ridícula que es la comparación?
> 
> Comparar las ventas de Elden Ring con las de GT7 es de un retraso extremo.
> 
> Me estás comparando uno de los mayores lanzamientos de los últimos 5 años con un gitano.




65% menos a la semana nada más salir gt7 

El gitano va a ser elder ring


----------



## ArturoB (8 Mar 2022)

70 pavos cuesta el juego... Nunca he jugado ninguno de FromSoftware, me voy a pillar antes el Bloodborne que está barato y para que se me quiten las ganas del hype.


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> No conozco a nadie que se haya comprado el GT7 y sin embargo... cientos jugando Elden Ring.




Recordemos que salió 4 de marzo y estamos a 8 

Son 4 días y ya han caído un 65% las ventas de Elden Ring


----------



## Joputa (8 Mar 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> 70 pavos cuesta el juego... Nunca he jugado ninguno de FromSoftware, me voy a pillar antes el Bloodborne que está barato y para que se me quiten las ganas del hype.



Lo mejor que puedes hacer, es de lo mejor que hay en la historia de este mundillo. Aunque si no has jugado a ninguno de Fromsoftware, ten ánimo y no decaigas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿¿Es que Tails no puede parar de ganar nunca??
> 
> En prospecto, @Obiwanchernobil está contra las cuerdas y va a tener que manejar una situación realmente complicada para defender su status foril. Está todo en juego ahora mismo. Es el momento de la verdad. Está lucha de titanes parece que llega a una conclusión y nada volverá a ser como antes.




@Obiwanchernobil está ahora mismo cerrado por vacaciones, en labores de mantenimiento.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 65% menos a la semana nada más salir gt7
> 
> El gitano va a ser elder ring



Para, por amor de Dios, que estás haciendo el ridículo.









Elden Ring Sales Off to Incredible Start


Elden Ring, the popular FromSoftware title, is witnessing an explosive start and is breaking multiple records in a short span of time.




gamerant.com


----------



## jiren (8 Mar 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> Mucho más easy si pierdes el tiempo (un poco) en farmear.



Pues menuda puta, espero que sin farmear siga siendo un reto, estaba claro que iban a que lo compraran todos los niños ratas fanboys de streamers y que no se cagaran encima jugandolo


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Para, por amor de Dios, que estás haciendo el ridículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besides positive reviews, _Elden Ring_ is on the road to breaking several video game sales and revenue records as time progresses. According to the numbers provided by GSD, _Elden Ring_ has seen the biggest Non-_FIFA _or _Call of Duty_ launch in the UK since _Red Dead Redemption 2_. This includes both physical and digital sales. Moreover, _Elden Ring_ sales are more than double last week's biggest release, _Horizon: Forbidden West_. The fantasy RPG title also witnessed significantly higher sales than a few other renowned titles, like _Cyberpunk 2077_ and _Assassin's Creed Valhalla_, both of whom saw exceptional launches. Also, as _Elden Ring_ is now Steam Deck verified, its sales are only expected to rise in the future.

con las fisicas gt7 se ha puesto en reino unido como primero pasando a elden ring como he demostrado con la noticia


cuando cayeron las ventas de horizon un 80% tras la salida de elden ring la calva diciendo que ya no se jugaba y ahora que caen un 65% las de elden ring es distinto


There's no denying the immense popularity of *Elden Ring*, the latest FromSoftware action RPG. _Elden Ring_ has already become the biggest Steam launch in FromSoftware's history, surpassing _Dark Souls 3_ and _Sekiro_.

Junto a este logro se ha destacado que Dark Souls 3 ha superado la barrera de los 10 millones de copias vendidas.


Bandai Namco acaba de publicar un comunicado de prensa en el revela el número de ventas totales (físico y digital) de la franquicia Dark Souls a lo largo de todos estos años. Estamos hablando de un total de 5 juegos: Dark Souls, Dark Souls II, Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin, Dark Souls III y Dark Souls Remasterd. En total se han vendido más de 27 millones de copias.

Bandai Nanco celebra especialmente los más de 10 millones de copias de Dark Souls III agradeciendo el recibiento de los fans en su estreno: _"Incluso cuatro años después de su estreno, Dark Souls III está activo y fuerte debido al apoyo de muchas comunidades de jugadores dedicadas al juego, de este modo llevando las ventas a más de 10 millones de unidades y contando"_


----------



## Furymundo (8 Mar 2022)

pero se puede apuntar con las ballestas o no ?


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Besides positive reviews, _Elden Ring_ is on the road to breaking several video game sales and revenue records as time progresses. According to the numbers provided by GSD, _Elden Ring_ has seen the biggest Non-_FIFA _or _Call of Duty_ launch in the UK since _Red Dead Redemption 2_. This includes both physical and digital sales. Moreover, _Elden Ring_ sales are more than double last week's biggest release, _Horizon: Forbidden West_. The fantasy RPG title also witnessed significantly higher sales than a few other renowned titles, like _Cyberpunk 2077_ and _Assassin's Creed Valhalla_, both of whom saw exceptional launches. Also, as _Elden Ring_ is now Steam Deck verified, its sales are only expected to rise in the future.
> 
> con las fisicas gt7 se ha puesto en reino unido como primero pasando a elden ring como he demostrado con la noticia
> 
> ...



Vale lo que pasa es que no sabes leer, es eso.

Venga, yo te enseño.

Figúrate que tú y yo somos dos comerciales. Hacemos tanto ventas por internet como en físico. Yo una semana vendo 20 millones en físico, y a la semana siguiente tú vendes 1 millón y yo 700.000 en físico

Significa eso que tú has vendido más? Nooooo, significa que tú esa semana ha vendido más. Pero en cifras totales tus ventas son una puta mierda.

Y eso sin tener en cuenta las ventas digitales y centrándonos solo en UK, que es que hay que joderse...


----------



## Esflinter (8 Mar 2022)

Yo me quedé en el age of empires 2 hace 25 años. Que tal son esos juegos para niñorratas?


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Vale lo que pasa es que no sabes leer, es eso.
> 
> Venga, yo te enseño.
> 
> ...



*Las ventas de la primera semana de Elden Ring en el Reino Unido son más del doble que las de Horizon Forbidden West*

doble de la primera semana de horizon forbidden west

El éxito de Elden Ring lo sitúa en lo más alto de las listas británicas. Como juegosindustria.biz informa, esto lo convierte en el lanzamiento más exitoso para un título que no es de FIFA y Call of Duty desde Red Dead Redemption 2 en 2018. También vendió 2.5 veces más que Horizon, lo que probablemente lo convierte en el ganador en la ventana de lanzamiento ridículamente llena de febrero.

no habla de totales sino de lanzamiento como gt 7

el doble que cuando salió horizon forbidden west

4 días a la venta es como si te digo que elden ring no ha superado a tetris

pues acaba de salir no va a llegar a esas cifras en lo poco que lleva


De acuerdo al sitio Eurogamer,* Elden Ring *encabezó la venta de videojuegos físicos en todas las plataformas del Reino Unido, siendo el juego que ha tenido las *mejores ventas de lanzamiento en la historia de FromSoftware. *

entiendes lo que es ventas de lanzamiento?

cuanto ha vendido en total horizon 2?

no lo sabemos


*Su primera semana en el mercado superó los lanzamientos de Cyberpunk 2077, Halo Infinite, Assassin's Creed Valhalla y Horizon Forbidden West*


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Mar 2022)

Os estáis peleando por las ventas de dos productos de empresas multimillonarias? Jajajaja espera espera
JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

Como les gusta hacer el ridículo a la calva

como los forza, halo y los gears murieron al salir ellos mismos no superando el total de 1 millon

halo sin jugadores, forza con bugs y graficos de ps2


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

¿¿Dónde está @Obiwanchernobil y por qué nos ha olvidado?? ¿¿Cuál era su endgame?? ¿¿la segunda parte de su guía para el Elder Souls??


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Este año ya no va a salir ningún juego más importante, repito, NINGUNO.

Hasta chony está anunciando ya cosas que salen en octubre y son juegos casi indies cutres como el forspoken, que es un truñaco de aúpa. No tienen nada. Estamos en MARZO y ya no tienen nada para este año. ES EL FIN.




@Actor Secundario Bob ha destruido singlehandeldy el gayming para las futuras generaciones.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Las ventas de la primera semana de Elden Ring en el Reino Unido son más del doble que las de Horizon Forbidden West*
> 
> doble de la primera semana de horizon forbidden west
> 
> ...



Mira, dentro de 6 meses hablamos. Que creo que o no te enteras o no te quieres enterar del pelotazo que es Elden Ring.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Mira, dentro de 6 meses hablamos. Que creo que o no te enteras o no te quieres enterar del pelotazo que es Elden Ring.



Tails ha hecho otro enemigo MORTAL.

Habrá una conspiración entre @2plx2 y @Obiwanchernobil para acabar con esta amenaza cada vez más grande al estado de derecho llamado @Tails?


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Esta politatuada juega mejor que @Cuqui 




Me parece vergonzoso.


----------



## Cuqui (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Esta politatuada juega mejor que @Cuqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa putarraca no tiene ni idea pero con gusto le daria unas clases magistrales GRATIS. En esta ocasion podria obviar los tatoos.


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este año ya no va a salir ningún juego más importante, repito, NINGUNO.
> 
> Hasta chony está anunciando ya cosas que salen en octubre y son juegos casi indies cutres como el forspoken, que es un truñaco de aúpa. No tienen nada. Estamos en MARZO y ya no tienen nada para este año. ES EL FIN.
> 
> ...




Nada se sabe del hellblade 2 bueno que en xbox tiene downgrade extremo y que las imágenes eran de pc


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Nada se sabe del hellblade 2 bueno que en xbox tiene downgrade extremo y que las imágenes eran de pc



El Hellblade 2 es un titulo menor, tampoco nos engañemos. El primer juego era un bodrio total walking simulator.


----------



## Tails (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El Hellblade 2 es un titulo menor, tampoco nos engañemos. El primer juego era un bodrio total walking simulator.



El red dead 2 es un walking simulator todo el mundo lo sabe

microsoft no tiene nada ya

entre el ridiculo de forza y halo que en 30 minutos te lo pasas.....

y gears que es un refrito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> El red dead 2 es un walking simulator todo el mundo lo sabe
> 
> microsoft no tiene nada ya
> 
> ...




Estoy de vacaciones foriles, reclutando fuerzas para la gran guerra civil del foro.


----------



## Red Herring (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este año ya no va a salir ningún juego más importante, repito, NINGUNO.
> 
> Hasta chony está anunciando ya cosas que salen en octubre y son juegos casi indies cutres como el forspoken, que es un truñaco de aúpa. No tienen nada. Estamos en MARZO y ya no tienen nada para este año. ES EL FIN.
> 
> ...



No jugaras a vidriojuegos y serás felic


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Esta politatuada juega mejor que @Cuqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posiblemente ella ponga la cara. Y sea el novio el que juega. 

Un gameplay del estilo me tragué de Resident Evil 7. 
Yo jugué a ese juego a-co-jo-nada. Morí 100 veces matando al padre con la sierra. Y me quedé atascada. No llegue a la parte del barco porque el bicho de mil ojos me mataba siempre. 
Y la veías ahí. Con su escotazo. Tan tranquila. Sin asustarse. Sin ponerse nerviosa... Nada.. no me creo que jueguen la mitad de esas. Además que lo tienen facil. Se les ve la cara pero no los brazos/ como mueven el mando/ teclado. Así que ...


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> El red dead 2 es un walking simulator todo el mundo lo sabe
> 
> microsoft no tiene nada ya
> 
> ...



El forza no lo he jugado pero tiene MUY buena pinta. Las cosas como son.

Los gears y los halos siempre me han parecido bodrios terribles. Ahí sí.

Chony no tiene nada para contrarrestar.

¿¿Sabrá esta gente de antemano que estamos en el fin de la civilización y ya no se ponen ni a trabajar porque pa qué?? ¿¿lo sabrán¿??

Dragon's Dogma2 no va a salir en la puta vida ya.


----------



## Don Redondón (9 Mar 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Echo de menos los juegos con _massive immersive open world _que se llevaban mucho en la década 2000-2010, supongo que por la influencia del Señor de los Anillos en la cultura popular.
> 
> Parece mentira que en 2004 tuvieran los cojones de sacar un juego como el WoW, donde podías tirarte horas andando por todo un continente sin ni una puta carga de pantalla, y en 2022 sólo sean capaces de sacar juegos pasilleros con pantallas de carga cada 4 metros como la basura del Lost Ark.
> 
> El gaming murió en 2009 y tal.



El GTA v, oh wait, si es de esa época

Ahora mismo los únicos que puedes estar horas y horas en abierto, son los Forza, pero claro, no son mata mata.

Las consolas se han cargado los juegos, no dan lo que prometen. Los fanboys solo quieren igualar los gráficos de pc, aunque el juego sea pastillero, o dure dos horas


----------



## Don Redondón (9 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> El red dead 2 es un walking simulator todo el mundo lo sabe
> 
> microsoft no tiene nada ya
> 
> ...



Que ridículo tiene el Forza?


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Mar 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> El GTA v, oh wait, si es de esa época
> 
> Ahora mismo los únicos que puedes estar horas y horas en abierto, son los Forza, pero claro, no son mata mata.
> 
> Las consolas se han cargado los juegos, no dan lo que prometen. Los fanboys solo quieren igualar los gráficos de pc, aunque el juego sea pastillero, o dure dos horas



Yo creo que el tema de los "mejores gráficos" ya esta desfasidisimo. No creo que ya ni los propios desenvolupadores lo busquen.

Si te fijas los últimos juegos son bastante reguleros a nivel gráfico. El forbidden west es más de lo mismo - de hecho dicen que el primero tiene mejores grafix -, el elden ring ya sabemos lo que hay, el gran turismo es esperpéntico, assasins creeds son todos iguales, etc...

Yo creo que hemos llegado a un momento que la gente ya pasa del tema de la fidelidad gráfica y blao blao. Ya se ve que las consolas actuales tampoco van a dar mucho de si. Es una búsqueda estéril. Ya nadie quiere hiperreaslismo. La gente quiere jugabilidad y divertirse. FIN. El graphic whorismo se ha acabado.

Por eso digo que @Actor Secundario Bob ha destruido el gayming con el poder de su mente y es una amenaza a la sociedad de consumo.


----------



## Don Redondón (9 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo creo que el tema de los "mejores gráficos" ya esta desfasidisimo. No creo que ya ni los propios desenvolupadores lo busquen.
> 
> Si te fijas los últimos juegos son bastante reguleros a nivel gráfico. El forbidden west es más de lo mismo - de hecho dicen que el primero tiene mejores grafix -, el elden ring ya sabemos lo que hay, el gran turismo es esperpéntico, assasins creeds son todos iguales, etc...
> 
> ...



en consola si, en pc al revés, mas fps, mas calidad, mas shaders, mas detalle, texturas HHHHHD, y si para eso hay que fundirse 3k pavos en una 3090 se dejan

los consoleros se pillan el fifa, spiderman, last of us, uncharted, los superventas para no ser menos que su primo y su vecino, y ahi lo tienes, no hay ps5, la peña ya pasa de ellas, y el golpe final, será cuando salgan en pc, aunque sea con un par de años de retraso, pero cagandose en los graficos de consola. O las mejoran y se acercan mas a pc, al coste que sea, la peña no tiene problema en fundirse 1000 pavos por una, e incluso mas, o les queda esta generacion como mucho si siguen así.


----------



## Tails (9 Mar 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Que ridículo tiene el Forza?



downgrade, graficos de ps2, baneos sin sentido


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> downgrade, graficos de ps2, baneos sin sentido



El forza 5 tiene gráficos de ps2?

C'mon now.

A mi Microsfot tb me da asco pero no paso ciertos límites.


----------



## Don Redondón (9 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> downgrade, graficos de ps2, baneos sin sentido



downgrade? no veas como se nota la diferencia de graficos entre difernetes ordenadores. lo he rulado en uno con una radeon 550, uno con gtx1050 y en un rtx3060, la diferencia entre ellos es brutalerrima

los baneos, pues mira, los que hicieron skins que no se podian, pues hay que ser gilipollas, pintar pollas y mensajes politicos ya les vale, como al capullo que puso al LIDL de corea con el logo de kfc. los que van chetados no es para menos, que eso si que es flipante, que no se cepillen a todos esos hijosdeputa que se hacen un circuito en 1 segundo.

los que usan el creador de skins si me parece una putada, pero a esos solo les banean 1 semana, y si, el creador de skins es una puta mierda,


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (9 Mar 2022)

El gran turismo 7 pinta muy bien. Me pasaron Screenshot de Dinamarca y son la ostia tu.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (9 Mar 2022)

voy a tener que descargarlo y probarlo.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (9 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Posiblemente ella ponga la cara. Y sea el novio el que juega.
> 
> Un gameplay del estilo me tragué de Resident Evil 7.
> Yo jugué a ese juego a-co-jo-nada. Morí 100 veces matando al padre con la sierra. Y me quedé atascada. No llegue a la parte del barco porque el bicho de mil ojos me mataba siempre.



Pero si el padre-bicho de los mil ojos era mucho más asequible que la pelea de motosierras que sí pasaste (esa si que era jodida, de terminar doliéndome las manos). Incluso la madre en el invernadero, que también pasaste, era más puñetera. Hay algo que no hiciste bien, la pelea con el bicho de los ojos era un ejercicio de paciencia, no de habilidad.


----------



## Woden (9 Mar 2022)

Mi situación es la siguiente, tras matar al tullido contrahecho de Godrick me he ido a la zona de los lagos, pero al ser tan grande el mapa estoy como abrumado sin saber por donde tirar, vagando como un desgraciado, porque irme a donde está la tía esa que comentáis me da miedito.


----------



## Cazarr (9 Mar 2022)

He visto el artículo en Wikipedia para saber un poco de qué va, descubro que uno de los autores es el escritor de Juego de Tronos y de que el videojuego va de "fantasía oscura" que no sé muy bien lo que es pero veo que es como de rol + fantasía + terror, en el que te puedes crear un personaje a tu libre albedrío y todo eso. Hasta ahí bien.

Veo también que "no habrá ciudades pobladas con muchos NPCs" sino muchas mazmorras y ruinas. Supongo que es una forma de ahorrarse tiempo y esfuerzo, porque si ya en TW3 -que es el súmum del arte creativo en este aspecto- veías muchas veces las mismas caras en los NPC, imagínate en otros.

No he jugado nunca a Dark Souls, así que me espero a que @Pajarotto elija mi comentario para anclarlo y privilegiarlo dedicándole un par de minutos de reflexión.

Hasta entonces voy a retomar el TW2 que nunca lo he acabado y me está atacando la nostalgia.


----------



## Tails (9 Mar 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> downgrade? no veas como se nota la diferencia de graficos entre difernetes ordenadores. lo he rulado en uno con una radeon 550, uno con gtx1050 y en un rtx3060, la diferencia entre ellos es brutalerrima
> 
> los baneos, pues mira, los que hicieron skins que no se podian, pues hay que ser gilipollas, pintar pollas y mensajes politicos ya les vale, como al capullo que puso al LIDL de corea con el logo de kfc. los que van chetados no es para menos, que eso si que es flipante, que no se cepillen a todos esos hijosdeputa que se hacen un circuito en 1 segundo.
> 
> los que usan el creador de skins si me parece una putada, pero a esos solo les banean 1 semana, y si, el creador de skins es una puta mierda,



había uno que ponía leche gratis y baneo







8000 años de baneo







baneado


----------



## Tails (9 Mar 2022)

estos son de gt sport por ejemplo


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Mar 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> He visto el artículo en Wikipedia para saber un poco de qué va, descubro que uno de los autores es el escritor de Juego de Tronos y de que el videojuego va de "fantasía oscura" que no sé muy bien lo que es pero veo que es como de rol + fantasía + terror, en el que te puedes crear un personaje a tu libre albedrío y todo eso. Hasta ahí bien.
> 
> Veo también que "no habrá ciudades pobladas con muchos NPCs" sino muchas mazmorras y ruinas. Supongo que es una forma de ahorrarse tiempo y esfuerzo, porque si ya en TW3 -que es el súmum del arte creativo en este aspecto- veías muchas veces las mismas caras en los NPC, imagínate en otros.
> 
> ...



No creo que te vaya a gustar.

A diferencia de Dragons Dogma.


----------



## Tails (9 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No creo que te vaya a gustar.
> 
> A diferencia de Dragons Dogma.



Dragons dogma manda


----------



## 2plx2 (10 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Mi situación es la siguiente, tras matar al tullido contrahecho de Godrick me he ido a la zona de los lagos, pero al ser tan grande el mapa estoy como abrumado sin saber por donde tirar, vagando como un desgraciado, porque irme a donde está la tía esa que comentáis me da miedito.



Yo sigo perdido vagabundeando. Ahora mismo echo de menos los tiempos en los que un movimiento en falso era una muerte segura. Mi personaje destroza sin piedad a la mayor parte de enemigos.

Te diría que te lo tomes con calma, es casi peor ir sobrado por el juego ya que se disfruta mucho menos. He estado revisitando zonas por las que ya había pasado y me había dejado enemigos grandes, y es que es un paseo que se disfruta bastante poco.


----------



## 2plx2 (10 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues por fin he superado la ciudad capital esa, entre que los enemigos de la zona son hijos de puta y el mapeado es un laberinto, me ha costado encontrar el camino. Al final la solución estaba en subirse por las ramas, literalmente.

Después 2 enemigos tochos seguidos, siendo uno de ellos una reutilización del enemigo del puente que es la tercera vez que le veo ya. Y de ahí te vas a una zona de montaña con nieve, acceder a la zona de la nieve es un lio, así que he tenido que mirar una guía porque no sabía por donde tirar y ya he estado practicamente una semana deambulando sin rumbo.

Lo mejor de los Dark Souls es cuando tienes al enemigo al límite de vida y se vuelve loco, y estás tú también al límite, entonces tienes que decidir si ir a por el último espadazo o esperar una oportunidad. Es ahí cuando el corazón se te pone a mil, como cuando eras un chiquillo. Yo sigo jugando a lo pro sin quererlo, es decir sin usar magias. Pero las invocaciones sí las uso. Cuando te dan la opción de invocar a un NPC basicamente te regalan al enemigo, porque entre la medusa y el NPC se lo funden.

Aún me queda juego, pero empiezo a ver las costuras. Jugar Elden Ring sigue mostrándome lo bueno que fue Breath of the wild, y jugar Breath of the Wild me mostró lo bueno que fue Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Bayonetazo (11 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno pues por fin he superado la ciudad capital esa, entre que los enemigos de la zona son hijos de puta y el mapeado es un laberinto, me ha costado encontrar el camino. Al final la solución estaba en subirse por las ramas, literalmente.
> 
> Después 2 enemigos tochos seguidos, siendo uno de ellos una reutilización del enemigo del puente que es la tercera vez que le veo ya. Y de ahí te vas a una zona de montaña, acceder a la zona de montaña es un lio, así que he tenido que mirar una guía porque no sabía por donde tirar y ya he estado practicamente una semana deambulando sin rumbo.
> 
> ...



¿Sigues con la medusa en Llendeyl? Prueba otras invocaciones, las hay mucho mejores para donde estás. Ya no te digo Mimic o Tiche, que rompen el juego, pero otras como Oleg o Lhutel que deberías tener. O guerreros de escudo, diablillos de piedra o esqueletos, si vas pelado de maná.


----------



## 2plx2 (11 Mar 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> ¿Sigues con la medusa en Llendeyl? Prueba otras invocaciones, las hay mucho mejores para donde estás. Ya no te digo Mimic o Tiche, que rompen el juego, pero otras como Oleg o Lhutel que deberías tener. O guerreros de escudo, diablillos de piedra o esqueletos, si vas pelado de maná.



Es que la he cogido cariño y entre eso y que mi personaje es mongo... Me da que tendré que cambiar toda la estrategia si quiero acabar el juego.

Me pasa lo mismo con los poderes esos que le puedes poner a las armas, que no los uso.


----------



## Bayonetazo (11 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Es que la he cogido cariño y entre eso y que mi personaje es mongo... Me da que tendré que cambiar toda la estrategia si quiero acabar el juego.
> 
> Me pasa lo mismo con los poderes esos que le puedes poner a las armas, que no los uso.



Piérdele el cariño que hay una mini misión secreta en la que te tienes que deshacer de ella 

Yo las cenizas de guerra tampoco las he usado porque hasta ahora las armas que he estado usando son de jefes o minijefes, y para esas las cenizas están fijas, pero tengo ya ganas de ponerme un arma estándar y practicar con cenizas, que he visto algunas muy muy chulas, y puedes hacer que escale cualquier arma normal (no de jefe) con fe, int, pura dex, pura str, o mixtas. Vamos, que es mucho más flexible que usar armas de jefe.


----------



## 2plx2 (11 Mar 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Piérdele el cariño que hay una mini misión secreta en la que te tienes que deshacer de ella
> 
> Yo las cenizas de guerra tampoco las he usado porque hasta ahora las armas que he estado usando son de jefes o minijefes, y para esas las cenizas están fijas, pero tengo ya ganas de ponerme un arma estándar y practicar con cenizas, que he visto algunas muy muy chulas, y puedes hacer que escale cualquier arma normal (no de jefe) con fe, int, pura dex, pura str, o mixtas. Vamos, que es mucho más flexible que usar armas de jefe.



Acabo de hacer una búsqueda y resulta que la devoción por la medusa va camino de convertirse en meme

*Elden Ring’s big silly jellyfish summon is my friend*









Elden Ring’s big silly jellyfish summon is my friend


I don’t even care that I’m maidenless




www.google.com





Más muestras de aprecio a la medusa


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Acabo de hacer una búsqueda y resulta que la devoción por la medusa va camino de convertirse en meme
> 
> *Elden Ring’s big silly jellyfish summon is my friend*
> 
> ...



Pero una cosa la invocaciones estas son solo para los bosses o todo el jueog?

Yo es que me lio con el inventario, además que no explican una puta mierda de como va nada.


----------



## 2plx2 (11 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero una cosa la invocaciones estas son solo para los bosses o todo el jueog?
> 
> Yo es que me lio con el inventario, además que no explican una puta mierda de como va nada.



Aparece un icono a la izquierda que te indica que puedes invocar. Normalmente es solo para jefes.


----------



## jiren (11 Mar 2022)

estos juegos jugadlos sin guias y sin invocar, que la primera experiencia solo la podeis tener una vez, From Software es lo mejor que le ha pasado a los videosjuegos desde hace decadas


----------



## Señor X (11 Mar 2022)

Este tipo se pasó el juego en menos de una hora. Mucho manco veo por aqui.









Elden Ring: Consiguen superar el juego en menos de 1 hora


Un jugador ha conseguido pasarse Elden Ring desde el principio en menos de 1 hora de tiempo. 59 minutos y 38 segundos para ser exactos.




elchapuzasinformatico.com


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (11 Mar 2022)

Adriana Chechik sigue dándole al juego para vergüenza pajarottil... Por cierto, cómo pierde la carabarracuda esta en cuanto deja de exhibir tetamen:


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Mar 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Adriana Chechik sigue dándole al juego para vergüenza pajarottil... Por cierto, cómo pierde la carabarracuda esta en cuanto deja de exhibir tetamen:



Ufff sí que bien juega.

A esta tia LE PAGAN por jugar.

Yo estoy jugando SIN QUE ME PAGUE nadie. O sea hago el SUBNORMAL, porque divertido no es.


PD: que cara más horrible, esos putas morcillas que tiene como labios, me crea disconfort. Encima la tia es bastisima. White Trash puro y duro.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (11 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ufff sí que bien juega.
> 
> A esta tia LE PAGAN por jugar.
> 
> ...



Algo bueno tendrá el juego cuando todos seguís jugándolo masoquistamente... Al final Miyazaki conoce mejor vuestra psique que vosotros mismos.

Y sí, la cara de putón de la Chechik es antierótica... Prefiero mil veces a Sasha Grey, que no necesita enseñar escote para atraer pajilleros.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Mar 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Algo bueno tendrá el juego cuando todos seguís jugándolo masoquistamente... Al final Miyazaki conoce mejor vuestra psique que vosotros mismos.
> 
> Y sí, la cara de putón de la Chechik es antierótica... Prefiero mil veces a Sasha Grey, que no necesita enseñar escote para atraer pajilleros.



Se lo ha sabido montar bastante mejor y es más agradable de escuchar. Menos SOEZ y basta. A mi me caía mal la Shasha pero mira, la Chekik la ha hecho buena y todo. Ni tan mal.

Ahora se pondrá hasta Ava Addams a jugar al Elders Mierdas.

El PORNO ya no da dinero si eres actor o actriz. Sólo se hacen ricos los jius que producen.

Estoy seguro que la chechik ganas más en 2 horas de twitch que haciendo una escena con negros reventandola durante todo el día.

Hemos entrado de lleno en el TIMELINE del LOW EFFORT.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (11 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Estoy seguro que la chechik ganas más en 2 horas de twitch que haciendo una escena con negros reventandola durante todo el día.
> 
> Hemos entrado de lleno en el TIMELINE del LOW EFFORT.



No sé, pero con los 1000 y pico subs que tiene en Twitch, se saca un sueldecito Nescafé de 2500 euros al mes, y sin poner sus 3 bujeros bajo estrés.

Y si le añadimos lo que saca de publicitar juegos, del OnlyFans y de otras plataformas para exprimir a pajilleros que nosotros no entenderemos ni en mil vidas, pues no me extrañaría que esté facturando más que en sus mejores años de chupapollas presencial.

Por cierto, a mí me daría repelús tener a esta bicha en casa:

https://www.tiktok.com/ZMLfm8c5o/?k=1


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Mar 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No sé, pero con los 1000 y pico subs que tiene en Twitch, se saca un sueldecito Nescafé de 2500 euros al mes, y sin poner sus 3 bujeros bajo estrés.
> 
> Y si le añadimos lo que saca de publicitar juegos, del OnlyFans y de otras plataformas para exprimir a pajilleros que nosotros no entenderemos ni en mil vidas, pues no me extrañaría que esté facturando más que en sus mejores años de chupapollas presencial.
> 
> ...




Hoy en dia una tia jugando a alguna mierda sentada ya factura más que cualquier puta o megastar porno. Es la opresión machirula que no cesa.

Los Simps4 nos están jodiendo a todos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Como explicas @Pajarotto que desde que no participo en el hilo, está ha caído en un 65 % en visitas....
Me voy...


----------



## Cuqui (11 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero una cosa la invocaciones estas son solo para los bosses o todo el jueog?
> 
> Yo es que me lio con el inventario, además que no explican una puta mierda de como va nada.



No has podido resistir la tentacion eh  Los souls son asi, lo iras averiguando todo conforme avances.
Las invocaciones solo las puedes usar con algunos boses y en determinadas zonas. Te saldra una puerta en el lado izquierdo de la pantalla, para los npcs tendras que buscar la marca en el suelo (en elden suele estar junto a la puerta de entrada al boss).


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Mar 2022)

yo era un fan del Skyrim pero ahora llevo semanas enganchadísimo al Farm Together

¿es grave doctor?


----------



## Cuqui (11 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> yo era un fan del Skyrim pero ahora llevo semanas enganchadísimo al Farm Together
> 
> ¿es grave doctor?



Eres maricon perdido, lo demas son minucias.


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hoy en dia una tia jugando a alguna mierda sentada ya factura más que cualquier puta o megastar porno. Es la opresión machirula que no cesa.
> 
> Los Simps4 nos están jodiendo a todos.











ElisabeteTV - Twitch


PRIVATE ASMR !SOCIALS !PRIME !SUB !SUBCHALLENGE




m.twitch.tv


----------



## Woden (14 Mar 2022)

Acabé con Rennala y ahora qué.


----------



## 2plx2 (14 Mar 2022)

Joder, creía que ya lo había visto casi todo...



Spoiler



Y me encuentro con esto


----------



## 2plx2 (14 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Acabé con Rennala y ahora qué.



Vagabundea por el norte, ni se te ocurra ir a la ciudad capital. Hay una zona justo al norte de donde estás que es más asequible y que es el destino natural. Si encuentras un puente roto, busca una escalera de mano por las cercanías del puente roto para subir la montaña.

Es una de las cosas que me joden de este juego, que mucha libertad y mucha leche, pero para acceder a muchas zonas solo hay un camino, y si no das con él no hay manera de acceder.


----------



## Woden (14 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Vagabundea por el norte, ni se te ocurra ir a la ciudad capital. Hay una zona justo al norte de donde estás que es más asequible y que es el destino natural. Si encuentras un puente roto, busca una escalera de mano por las cercanías del puente roto para subir la montaña.
> 
> Es una de las cosas que me joden de este juego, que mucha libertad y mucha leche, pero para acceder a muchas zonas solo hay un camino, y si no das con él no hay manera de acceder.



Me he ido hacia donde está Rani, aunque me he encontrado un dragón to shulo. Hoy me lo cargaré, Dios mediante.


----------



## chainsaw man (14 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno pues por fin he superado la ciudad capital esa, entre que los enemigos de la zona son hijos de puta y el mapeado es un laberinto, me ha costado encontrar el camino. Al final la solución estaba en subirse por las ramas, literalmente.
> 
> Después 2 enemigos tochos seguidos, siendo uno de ellos una reutilización del enemigo del puente que es la tercera vez que le veo ya. Y de ahí te vas a una zona de montaña con nieve, acceder a la zona de la nieve es un lio, así que he tenido que mirar una guía porque no sabía por donde tirar y ya he estado practicamente una semana deambulando sin rumbo.
> 
> ...



Te estas tirando por la linea principal del juego dejandote muchas otras zonas interesantes sin descubrir... si has hecho el festival de radahn, despues cae un metorito que abre una nueva zona la ciudad de norkon y ahi puedes encontrar la mejor invocacion que es la lagrima mimica que crea un doble para que luche contigo, hay bastantes mas zonas pero esta es de las mas interesantes por esa invocacion.


----------



## 2plx2 (14 Mar 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Te estas tirando por la linea principal del juego dejandote muchas otras zonas interesantes sin descubrir... si has hecho el festival de radahn, despues cae un metorito que abre una nueva zona la ciudad de norkon y ahi puedes encontrar la mejor invocacion que es la lagrima mimica que crea un doble para que luche contigo, hay bastantes mas zonas pero esta es de las mas interesantes por esa invocacion.



Mi problema es que después de derrotar a la bruja Luna esa, en vez de ir al área que está justo al norte (la del jefe serpiente que tiene la pelea más espectacular que he visto hasta ahora), pues me fui a ciudad capital y después a las montañas nevadas. Y claro, he sufrido un huevo porque me había dejado una zona entera sin ver.

Por el festival pasé, pero no conseguí derrotar al jefe. Si abre una zona nueva me interesa. Porque no consigo derrotar a los jefes de las montañas nevadas, me están jodiendo pero bien.

Por lo que estoy leyendo, a partir de cierto punto la gente se dedica a usar mimic para derrotar a cualquiera que se le ponga por delante sin problema. No me gustaría tener que recurrir a eso.


----------



## chainsaw man (14 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Mi problema es que después de derrotar a la bruja Luna esa, en vez de ir al área que está justo al norte (la del jefe serpiente que tiene la pelea más espectacular que he visto hasta ahora), pues me fui a ciudad capital y después a las montañas nevadas. Y claro, he sufrido un huevo porque me había dejado una zona entera sin ver.
> 
> Por el festival pasé, pero no conseguí derrotar al jefe. Si abre una zona nueva me interesa. Porque no consigo derrotar a los jefes de las montañas nevadas, me están jodiendo pero bien.



Yo la ciudad la he visitado pero el boss le salude y me fui, tienes una zona subterranea tambien en esa ciudad donde esta la mision de comoheces(lo se pero no lo he hecho aun) y tambien al final de todo hay un boss que tambien salude, robe lo que habia en el cofre y me fui(por cierto su cofre tiene un objeto que sube hp, estamina y peso equipado, de los mejores amuletos... 

Y lo de los gigantes no quiero llegar aun porque si lo derrotas creo que la ciudad capital cambia y se pierden algunas zonas donde hay cosas interesantes...

La zona que tu dices de la mansion del volcan la tengo igualmente explorada pero a ese boss ni le salude, que por cierto cuando quieras saludar a un boss sin que te mate, te metes en su zona, invocas a algo para que te de algo de tiempo y te sales del juego inmediatamente, asi cuando vuelvas a entrar estaras fueras de su zona con todas las almas y no tendras que matarle para recuperarlas..


----------



## Bayonetazo (14 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Acabé con Rennala y ahora qué.



Intentaré explicar lo más básico, dado que parte de la gracia de los Sous es sentirte perdido y confuso por el Mundo.

Por poder, entendiendo que te has zumbado a Godric también, puedes ir ya al jefe final. Ahora bien, ¿quieres?


----------



## Woden (14 Mar 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Intentaré explicar lo más básico, dado que parte de la gracia de los Sous es sentirte perdido y confuso por el Mundo.
> 
> Por poder, entendiendo que te has zumbado a Godric también, puedes ir ya al jefe final. Ahora bien, ¿quieres?



Ni de coña, quiero seguir vagando como alma en pena por el puto mundo este.
Rennala fue extrañamente fácil de matar, a la tercera me la pasé por la piedra. Y su perrete a la primera.


----------



## Bayonetazo (15 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ni de coña, quiero seguir vagando como alma en pena por el puto mundo este.
> Rennala fue extrañamente fácil de matar, a la tercera me la pasé por la piedra. Y su perrete a la primera.



Jejeje sí, Rennala es facilona, pero ahora te tocan ya los difíciles, suerte en Altus o Caelid


----------



## panaderia (15 Mar 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Jejeje sí, Rennala es facilona, pero ahora te tocan ya los difíciles, suerte en Altus o Caelid



el cuchillo de tu avatar tiene un agujero?


----------



## Woden (15 Mar 2022)

Bayonetazo dijo:


> Jejeje sí, Rennala es facilona, pero ahora te tocan ya los difíciles, suerte en Altus o Caelid



He estado en ambos sitios y son bien jodidos, no quiero ni pensar cómo son los jefes ahí.
Tengo pendiente el torneo en Caelid, pero me da miedito.


----------



## 2plx2 (15 Mar 2022)

Bueno señores, tras mucho deambular y tras muchos intentos, por fin he matado al gigante de fuego de los cojones, No sé ni cuantas veces lo he intentado. En las versiones piratas, por lo menos en la mía, dicho gigante tiende a crashear el juego cuando entra en su segunda forma, el crasheo ocurre cuando te pilla la cinemática a caballo. Así que a las veces que me ha matado de forma justa, sumadas las veces que me ha matado de forma injusta, y las veces que ha crasheado a mitad de la pelea... Pues Dios sabe cuantas veces lo he intentado.

Así que ya estoy en la última zona con mi medusi y mi espadón. Al final como no sabía lo que estaba haciendo he acabado con 2 copias de uno de los medallones que activan los ascensores. El festival ese también me lo acabé, así que si necesitáis consejos con algún enemigo, pues os digo como lo hice yo, si me acuerdo. Pero recordad que mi built es la de bruto con espadón, no me preguntéis nada de magias ni de conjuros.

A medida que se avanza, más se aplica la norma : don't be greedy - No seas codicioso. Es decir que si la pelea tiene que durar 30 minutos para asegurar todos los golpes, pues dura 30 minutos, que peor es que te maten y tener que volver a empezar.

Edito: El medallón que yo creía que era un duplicado vale para desbloquear otra área llena de nieve y niebla.


----------



## Red Herring (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## 2plx2 (15 Mar 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


>



Todo lo que dice es cierto. Hay decisiones de diseño que son bastante cuestionables. Lo único que no comparto es lo que dice de que algunas magias son demasiado poderosas, si son tan poderosas y no quieres esa experiencia, pues no las uses. De hecho su manera de mejorar las armas yo no la conocía, yo he ido cogiendo las piedras para forjar no comprándolas.


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Mar 2022)

Y para gran turismo no abriste hilo


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (15 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno señores, tras mucho deambular y tras muchos intentos, por fin he matado al gigante de fuego de los cojones, No sé ni cuantas veces lo he intentado. En las versiones piratas, por lo menos en la mía, dicho gigante tiende a crashear el juego cuando entra en su segunda forma, el crasheo ocurre cuando te pilla la cinemática a caballo. Así que a las veces que me ha matado de forma justa, sumadas las veces que me ha matado de forma injusta, y las veces que ha crasheado a mitad de la pelea... Pues Dios sabe cuantas veces lo he intentado.
> 
> Así que ya estoy en la última zona con mi medusi y mi espadón. Al final como no sabía lo que estaba haciendo he acabado con 2 copias de uno de los medallones que activan los ascensores. El festival ese también me lo acabé, así que si necesitáis consejos con algún enemigo, pues os digo como lo hice yo, si me acuerdo. Pero recordad que mi built es la de bruto con espadón, no me preguntéis nada de magias ni de conjuros.
> 
> ...



por curiosidad y para hacerme una idea del nivel de dificultad (asumo que cualquiera es menos manco que yo), cuántas horas de juego y cuántas muertes llevas? (supongo que el juego tendrá algún menú de estadísticas)


----------



## 2plx2 (16 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> por curiosidad y para hacerme una idea del nivel de dificultad (asumo que cualquiera es menos manco que yo), cuántas horas de juego y cuántas muertes llevas? (supongo que el juego tendrá algún menú de estadísticas)



Yo voy por las 125 horas. También es cierto que he dado muchas vueltas y buena parte del tiempo ha sido por cabezonería con algún jefe. Además estoy jugando con el tipo de personaje menos recomendable. Las muertes no salen, pero muuuuuuuchassss. El chino del vídeo dice que él lleva 200 h... Espero no llegar a tantas. 

De todas maneras en cuanto termine lo desinstalo, para poder pasar a otra cosa más cortita y que no me acelere el corazón.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Mar 2022)

Elden Ring 12 millones de copias ya gracias a este hilo.

CAPCOM espabila de una puta vez. DRAGONS DOGMA 2 Ahora o muerte. Como no saquéis el anuncio este año os pueden dar mucho por el cvlo.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Mar 2022)

*QUEREMOS EL PUTO DRAGONS DOGMA 2 YA*
*QUEREMOS QUE EL SENESCAL SE REENCARNE DE NUEVO Y REPARTIR HOSTIAS COMO PANES
QUEREMOS CAGARLE EL NVCLEO Y REVENTAR AL UR DRAGON CON SUS MILLONES DE PUNTOS DE VIDA.
QUEREMOS MONTAR QUIMERAS A PELITO Y LUCHAR CONTRA LA MISMÍSIMA MUERTE UNA VEZ MÁS.*
*CAPCOM HIJOS DE PUTA DEJAROS DE RESIDENTS DE LOS COJONES*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Esto solo puede terminar con el final de uno de los dos @Pajarotto , ya no parece viable la convivencia de amabas estrellas en el foro.

El final se aproxima.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (16 Mar 2022)

¿Para la próxima semana no hay algún estreno del juego más esperado del siglo xxii?


----------



## 2plx2 (16 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Las ventas de la primera semana de Elden Ring en el Reino Unido son más del doble que las de Horizon Forbidden West*
> 
> doble de la primera semana de horizon forbidden west
> 
> ...











Elden Ring supera los 12 millones de copias


Elden Ring fue el juego más vendido de febrero en casi toda Europa y Estados Unidos. Ayer, conocíamos e...




www.eurogamer.es





Entiendes ahora el pelotazo que ha sido o me lo vas a seguir comparando con las ventas de Gran Turismo?


----------



## Tails (16 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Elden Ring supera los 12 millones de copias
> 
> 
> Elden Ring fue el juego más vendido de febrero en casi toda Europa y Estados Unidos. Ayer, conocíamos e...
> ...




12 millones para todas las consolas y pc?

Ya no hablas de los más vendidos por semana como antes?


*Gran Turismo 7 y WWE 2K22 lideran el ranking de juegos más vendidos de la semana en Reino Unido*
JUEGOS
Ángel Morán Santiago
15 mar. 2022 16:44h.

y eso que decías que se habían olvidado

por un juego que ya las ventas han bajado un 78%

Uncharted 4 vendió más de 16 millones saliendo solo para una consola


----------



## Tails (16 Mar 2022)

Los datos de GSC recogidos por Games Industry nos dejan con otro escenario en el mercado británico: Gran Turismo 7 no ha podido con Elden Ring y, pese a estar en su segunda semana tras el estreno, *el juego de FromSoftware sigue vendiendo más en digital* que el título de conducción. Las ventas de la última obra de Miyazaki han caído un 56% respecto a los datos de su primera semana, pero es suficiente para liderar la clasificación, *entre otras cosas porque se encuentra disponible en más plataformas.

El día 4 de marzo salió Gran turismo *

En cuanto a Gran Turismo 7 hay que destacar que, pese a no lograr el lugar más alto del podio, *ha superado ampliamente los registros de Sport*. De hecho, las ventas digitales en la Store británica han aumentado un 185% respecto a su predecesor, demostrando el auge del mercado digital en el mundo de los videojuegos. Sumando físicas y digitales, GT7 ha vendido el 57% de sus copias en formato digital.


----------



## 2plx2 (16 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 12 millones para todas las consolas y pc?
> 
> Ya no hablas de los más vendidos por semana como antes?
> 
> ...



Pero qué coñazo que eres, el único que se fija en ventas semanales eres tú. Yo lo que te he dicho todo el rato es que comparar las ventas de Elden Ring con Gran Turismo 7 es una ridiculez.

Pues bien por Uncharted 4, pero no me jodas con que si las ventas de Gran Truñismo 7 porque me descojono.


----------



## Tails (16 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Pero qué coñazo que eres, el único que se fija en ventas semanales eres tú. Yo lo que te he dicho todo el rato es que comparar las ventas de Elden Ring con Gran Turismo 7 es una ridiculez.
> 
> Pues bien por Uncharted 4, pero no me jodas con que si las ventas de Gran Truñismo 7 porque me descojono.




Tu primer comentario era que había sido el más vendido de la semana y por eso decías que se habían olvidado de esos

Ya luego empezaste a hablar de las totales

hasta dices que bajaron las ventas de horizon nada mas salir elden ring

lagrimas por el ridículo de morsa coliflor y sus downgrades y gráficos de ps1 y halo of duty infinite popper con su historia de 30 minutos


----------



## Woden (17 Mar 2022)

Ya estoy hasta los huevos de vagar, creo que tengo todo lo necesario para rehacerme el personaje hablando con Rennala, qué me aconsejáis que haga?
Lo tengo a nivel 80. Dónde invierto todos los puntos? Hasta el momento me había currado una especie de paladín desde la base del confesor, pero estoy ya hasta la polla, no termino de verle la gracia. Y no sé si para lo que me queda de juego es mejor optar por un mago puro y duro o por un guerrero a secas.


----------



## chainsaw man (17 Mar 2022)

Vidrio definitivo de la escena videojugeril @Pajarotto, al Dragon Dogmas ese ni se le consideran juego creo....


----------



## chainsaw man (17 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ya estoy hasta los huevos de vagar, creo que tengo todo lo necesario para rehacerme el personaje hablando con Rennala, qué me aconsejáis que haga?
> Lo tengo a nivel 80. Dónde invierto todos los puntos? Hasta el momento me había currado una especie de paladín desde la base del confesor, pero estoy ya hasta la polla, no termino de verle la gracia. Y no sé si para lo que me queda de juego es mejor optar por un mago puro y duro o por un guerrero a secas.



Lagrimas es esas para rehacerte el personaje hay unas cuantas, asi que puedes probar lo que mas te apetezca, aunque me parece que en el ultimo parche han nerfeado a los magos y dopado las hemorragias...

Yo voy con Fuerza+Destreza, Inteligencia, Arcano y Sagrado los tengo a 10 y la verdad que jode no poder probar bien algunas armas, pero vamos una de las mejores armas es la espada de fuego y noche que pide 24 de inteligencia, 24 sagrado(o arcano) y 14 en fuerza y destrezas... eso si, la espada viene con 2 magias siendo una de ellas el kamehameha...

Luego las armas escalan en los diferentes atributos, dependiedo de si tiene S-A-B-C-D-E pues escalara mas o menos con ese atributo, por ejemplo la de fuego y noche escalara con inteligencia y sagrado, a mas nivel de espada y de estos atributos pues mas daño haran... blablabla


----------



## pr0orz1337 (17 Mar 2022)

Esta chortina se lo pasa con los pieses desde su dance pad.


----------



## chusto (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## 2plx2 (19 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues llegué a la isla que tiene un torbellino en el medio, a una zona que se llama templo del dragón... Y no pude más, tuve que usar las cenizas mimic, que directamente crean un doble de ti, porque los jefes de esa zona no hay cojones de vencerlos solo con la medusa. Especialmente hay un combate doble que es un dolor de huevos y que sin mimic no lo habría pasado.

Esta mañana tras unos días atascado en un puente, me he cargado a todos los principales de la zona. Cuando hay oportunidad, con mimic les distraes y les pegas un navajazo rastrero por la espalda, eso les jode mucho. Y me han mandado de vuelta a la Capital pero ahora está llena de ceniza, la sensación que tengo es que no debo estar muy lejos del final. Me suele pasar lo de tirarme días atascado y de pronto avanzar bastante de una sentada.

En los días que he estado atascado, he revisado distintas áreas, y es alucinante la cantidad de contenido que he encontrado, aún siendo áreas a las que he dado mil vueltas. Tengo que decir que estoy sudando totalmente de las secundarias, me parecen demasiado complejas para entender que coño me piden, y el mapa es demasiado grande como para buscar NPC's a ciegas.

Me jode porque aún tengo un área al norte sin visitar, ya veré si me pongo, pero es complicado acceder a ella por lo que he leído.


----------



## k098 (20 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno, pues llegué a la isla que tiene un torbellino en el medio, a una zona que se llama templo del dragón... Y no pude más, tuve que usar las cenizas mimic, que directamente crean un doble de ti, porque los jefes de esa zona no hay cojones de vencerlos solo con la medusa. Especialmente hay un combate doble que es un dolor de huevos y que sin mimic no lo habría pasado.
> 
> Esta mañana tras unos días atascado en un puente, me he cargado a todos los principales de la zona. Cuando hay oportunidad, con mimic les distraes y les pegas un navajazo rastrero por la espalda, eso les jode mucho. Y me han mandado de vuelta a la Capital pero ahora está llena de ceniza, la sensación que tengo es que no debo estar muy lejos del final. Me suele pasar lo de tirarme días atascado y de pronto avanzar bastante de una sentada.
> 
> ...



Yo voy a envainármela y reconocer que es un puto juegazo.

Quitando que la manera de meterte en el mundo y enseñarte cómo se juega, la dificultad que no es gradual y un montón de mierdas más me tenían arrepentido de haberlo empezado. Pero ahora, ya con un astrólogo, nv 53 lo estoy disfrutando como un enano. Estoy sudando de la principal y estoy dandovueltas al mundo. Hay una parte rojiza, donde los enemigos parecen sacados de un cuadro de El Bosco. Impresionante. E invoco a un par de esqueletos que saqué de fulminar al barquero, y desde lejos los matos con el bastón de laca Nelly.

O lo de descender al pozo del tío Raimundo, alucinante. La bajada en el ascentor de 20 o 30 segundos... impresionante. Luego, no entiendo cómo dicen que hay speedrunners que se lo pasan en media hora. Hay todavía muchas cosas que no entiendo, pero la verdad es que es un juegazo (aunque para mi gusto demasiado mata-mata ypoca conversación).

¡Ah! Y tengo nueva zona de farmeo. En el santuario de la bestia, pasas del tío gigante, y te cargas a cuatro enemigos débiles por el entorno, a 1000 y pico tazos cada uno.


----------



## 2plx2 (20 Mar 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Yo voy a envainármela y reconocer que es un puto juegazo.
> 
> Quitando que la manera de meterte en el mundo y enseñarte cómo se juega, la dificultad que no es gradual y un montón de mierdas más me tenían arrepentido de haberlo empezado. Pero ahora, ya con un astrólogo, nv 53 lo estoy disfrutando como un enano. Estoy sudando de la principal y estoy dandovueltas al mundo. Hay una parte rojiza, donde los enemigos parecen sacados de un cuadro de El Bosco. Impresionante. E invoco a un par de esqueletos que saqué de fulminar al barquero, y desde lejos los matos con el bastón de laca Nelly.
> 
> ...



En algún momento tendrás que volver a la historia principal. Y ahí estarán todos los enemigos hijoputas esperándote para ponerte en tu sitio.

Por cierto, el área opcional que me había dejado resulta que tiene uno de los mapas más espectaculares Elphael. La verdad es que a veces el juego te deja pensando que a estos cabrones realmente les importa una mierda que veas el trabajo que han hecho.


----------



## k098 (20 Mar 2022)

La historia principal se sigue por el castillo, ¿no? Hay incluso malos mierderos que me las hacen pasar canutas, por eso lo he dejado de momento.


----------



## Woden (21 Mar 2022)

Yo me cargué a Radahn y ahora estoy en la capital. Sigo sufriendo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Mar 2022)

Me decepciona un poco que tenga los colores tan apagados.
¿Por qué no tiene más colores? ¿Por qué tanto abuso del gris? Se cargan toda la grandeza de los diseños y de los detalles.

Se ve asín:







E correjido 1 poco los colores, pero sigue petado de gris, gris, gris...


----------



## NCB (21 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Me decepciona un poco que tenga los colores tan apagados.
> ¿Por qué no tiene más colores? ¿Por qué tanto abuso del gris? Se cargan toda la grandeza de los diseños y de los detalles.
> 
> Se ve asín:
> ...



Es marca de la casa.

Al final yo también he decidido darle un tiento, a pesar de no haber juenjeago a ningún juenjo de Miyazaki.

He de admitir que han creado una obra de arte, no exenta de graves fallos, especialmente en la parte del combate, que se siente arcaica y ortopédica.


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Me decepciona un poco que tenga los colores tan apagados.
> ¿Por qué no tiene más colores? ¿Por qué tanto abuso del gris? Se cargan toda la grandeza de los diseños y de los detalles.
> 
> Se ve asín:
> ...



Depende mucho del área que estés viendo visitando. La dirección artística del juego tiene un papel muy importante, en algunas áreas hay tanto color que parece una pintura y en otras pues está así de gris.


----------



## 2plx2 (21 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Yo me cargué a Radahn y ahora estoy en la capital. Sigo sufriendo.



Uno de mis fallos fue ir demasiado pronto a capital. Si te has cargado a Radhan tienes más sitios donde ir, y puede buscar ya las cenizas mimic que tarde o temprano te vas a ver obligado a usarlas, y están en un área bastante bonita del juego. Tira para la zona inicial del juego y busca algo en el horizonte que te parezca raro.

Si te haces ya con las mimic, vas a conocer el modo fácil del juego hasta los enemigos finales. Que esos ni con mimic porque son unos desgraciados.

Yo me he dado cuenta que tenía sin activar las runas de los jefes, y que me faltaba una runa. Así que he acabado en otra área que no conocía y por la que sólo se puede acceder por un teletransportador que me había dejado sin ver. Otra área que me podía haber saltado.


----------



## NCB (21 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Uno de mis fallos fue ir demasiado pronto a capital. Si te has cargado a Radhan tienes más sitios donde ir, y puede buscar ya las cenizas mimic que tarde o temprano te vas a ver obligado a usarlas, y están en un área bastante bonita del juego. Tira para la zona inicial del juego y busca algo en el horizonte que te parezca raro.
> 
> Si te haces ya con las mimic, vas a conocer el modo fácil del juego hasta los enemigos finales. Que esos ni con mimic porque son unos desgraciados.
> 
> Yo me he dado cuenta que tenía sin activar las runas de los jefes, y que me faltaba una runa. Así que he acabado en otra área que no conocía y por la que sólo se puede acceder por un teletransportador que me había dejado sin ver. Otra área que me podía haber saltado.



Sí, la verdad es que el juenjo resulta bastante críptico. Te tienes que buscar la vida explorando o te dejas atrás zonas y elementos que son bastante importantes.

Qué hijoputa el Miyazaki.


----------



## Woden (21 Mar 2022)

Me cargué tanto al Godfred o como se llame y al Morgott Omen King de la ciudad capital. Mas fácil de lo que esperaba.
Igual he farmeado demasiado a los pigmeos esos que comentaba posts atrás cerca de la iglesia de las bestias y que también había explotado el compañero burbujo o me he paseado durante demasiado tiempo por esos mundos de dios.


----------



## 2plx2 (22 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Me cargué tanto al Godfred o como se llame y al Morgott Omen King de la ciudad capital. Mas fácil de lo que esperaba.
> Igual he farmeado demasiado a los pigmeos esos que comentaba posts atrás cerca de la iglesia de las bestias y que también había explotado el compañero burbujo o me he paseado durante demasiado tiempo por esos mundos de dios.



Tira pal norte, que te van a dar una cura de humildad.


----------



## Woden (22 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Tira pal norte, que te van a dar una cura de humildad.



Allá que voy.


----------



## Bayonetazo (22 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Me cargué tanto al Godfred o como se llame y al Morgott Omen King de la ciudad capital. Mas fácil de lo que esperaba.
> Igual he farmeado demasiado a los pigmeos esos que comentaba posts atrás cerca de la iglesia de las bestias y que también había explotado el compañero burbujo o me he paseado durante demasiado tiempo por esos mundos de dios.



Y yo que no entiendo para qué farmeáis, el juego tiene una curva de dificultad magnífica si no sobreniveleas. No he farmeado absolutamente nada, nivel 150, y aún me ha sobrado algún alma para el final del juego.

103 horas.


----------



## Woden (22 Mar 2022)

Me harté de los reptilianos de Volcano Manor y me cargué a su puto amo serpiente a la primera. En las montañas de los gigantes he ido a saco hacia la forja. Pero no sé por qué creo que el Gigante de Fuego ese no va a ser tan fácil de crujir.


----------



## Señor X (22 Mar 2022)

Aquí todos disfrutan con el juego menos pajarotto.

Menos mal que al pájaro solo le interesan los juegos y no las orgías, porque sería el tipo del chiste que grita organización.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (22 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> He de admitir que han creado una obra de arte, no exenta de graves fallos, especialmente en la parte del combate, que se siente arcaica y ortopédica.



No serás tú el rey de la ironía, no?


----------



## 2plx2 (22 Mar 2022)

Estoy en las últimas dos peleas y llevaba días sin avanzar. Me he dedicado a mirar todas las cosas que me faltaban, menos las secundarias que paso de ellas.

El caso es que los últimos jefes me estaban dando pero bien, y de pronto me he dado cuenta que es que no tenía las cenizas mimic upgradeadas al máximo. Ha sido hacerlo y me he plantado en la batalla final, y he llegado a la segunda forma del jefe final.




Spoiler



Una especie de polla cósmica diplodocus



Me ha matado pero he avanzado mucho, lo suficiente para saber que sí, que me voy a acabar el juego, y las cenizas mimic esas son demasiado poderosas, ya no me quiero imaginar los que juegan con alguien online y encima usan las mimic, se tienen que estar descojonando del juego. Así hay gente que se lo acaba con niveles bajos de experiencia,.

No sé si antes de terminarlo miraré alguna cosilla más que me falta, pero excepto las secundarias creo que lo he visto casi todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Ya casi te gol preparada la segunda parte de la guía obiwanchernobil de elden ring, la obiguia, consigue el chernobilring...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ni Dying Light 2, ni Far Cry 6, ni The Ñordo of Us 2, ni Chimpimpún 2077 ni pollas en vinagre.
> Elden Ring, este va a ser el mejor juego de lo que llevamos de nueva década.




Horizon 5.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Horizon 5.



No me hagas reír, jánster


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

El pájaro y el hámster, el hámster y el pájaro...
Enemigos milenarios, enemigos naturales, el ying y el yang....
Solo puede quedar uno...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No me hagas reír, jánster



ROCIADAS en Horizon 5.

Por donde vas ene la elden?.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Mar 2022)

Menudo hype...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS en Horizon 5.
> 
> Por donde vas ene la elden?.



Aún no me lo he comprado, últimamente había gastado más pasta de la que me suelo pulir y ahora quiero bajar el ritmo temporalmente.
Ya me compraré el Elden Ring cuando esté de oferta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Aún no me lo he comprado, últimamente había gastado más pasta de la que me suelo pulir y ahora quiero bajar el ritmo temporalmente.
> Ya me compraré el Elden Ring cuando esté de oferta.




En Xbox siempre está de oferta @Tails vendió su ps5 para poder comprarse novedades en Xbox series por 30 euros y no gastar 80 euros por juegos en ps5 


Mi guía te ayudara a superar este juego, de echo par entender mi guía debes haberlo jugado antes


----------



## NCB (22 Mar 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> No serás tú el rey de la ironía, no?



No, en este caso hablo de forma literal. El juenjo tiene muchos momentos espectaculares, el diseño artístico es fantástico (nunca mejor dicho).

Por desgracia el gameplay a la hora de combatir a los bichejos resulta muy tosco, más propio de juegos de décadas pasadas. A estas alturas deberían haber refinado mucho más la fórmula, es una forma un tanto absurda de estropear el resultado final.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo hype...




Ya has terminado la obra en casa?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya has terminado la obra en casa?



No hablo de cosas personales en un foro publico si no estoy endrogado...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En Xbox siempre está de oferta @Tails vendió su ps5 para poder comprarse novedades en Xbox series por 30 euros y no gastar 80 euros por juegos en ps5
> 
> 
> Mi guía te ayudara a superar este juego, de echo par entender mi guía debes haberlo jugado antes



Yo soy exclusivamente de PC pero gracias de todos modos.
Y respecto a la guía, estaré al loro. No te preocupes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No hablo de cosas personales en un foro publico si no estoy endrogado...



Y los examenes?


----------



## Tails (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En Xbox siempre está de oferta @Tails vendió su ps5 para poder comprarse novedades en Xbox series por 30 euros y no gastar 80 euros por juegos en ps5
> 
> 
> Mi guía te ayudara a superar este juego, de echo par entender mi guía debes haberlo jugado antes



Series x el de tetris a 80 mientras cuesta 10 en ps5?

Series x es la única consola en la que el streets of rage cuesta 80


----------



## Edge2 (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y los examenes?



Que no me agobies, que les cuento a todos que vives en madrid...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que no me agobies, que les cuento a todos que vives en madrid...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Series x el de tetris a 80 mientras cuesta 10 en ps5?
> 
> Series x es la única consola en la que el streets of rage cuesta 80




Street of rsgenesta en Game pass     no, no soy trol, está día 1.


----------



## Tails (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Street of rsgenesta en Game pass     no, no soy trol, está día 1.




En playstation now y más barato


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> En playstation now y más barato




Joder tails que as estado durmiendo toda la semana?.

Esta semana irás a rociar al cine con la película del púas


----------



## Edge2 (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>


----------



## Tails (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder tails que as estado durmiendo toda la semana?.
> 
> Esta semana irás a rociar al cine con la película del púas




Para verme


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Para verme




Vi la primera pero me pareció muy infantil la verdad.


----------



## Tails (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vi la primera pero me pareció muy infantil la verdad.












Primer póster de 'Sonic 2': Tails y el veloz erizo huyen de Robotnik


'Sonic 2' muestra su primer póster, en el que aparecen Tails y un robotnik enfurecido. La película llegará en los cines el 8 de abril del 2022.




www.google.com





*jim carreyDesde la cuenta oficial de Twitter de Sonic 2*, acaban de lanzar el primer póster oficial de la película. Además del erizo, esta continuación contará con dos compañeros del equipo del erizo, la fiel compañera y ardilla voladora Tails y Knuckles


..........


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Primer póster de 'Sonic 2': Tails y el veloz erizo huyen de Robotnik
> 
> 
> 'Sonic 2' muestra su primer póster, en el que aparecen Tails y un robotnik enfurecido. La película llegará en los cines el 8 de abril del 2022.
> ...




Tails es Charo?


----------



## Tails (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tails es Charo?



Luego ya corrigieron a Zorro de dos colas

Como ya pusieron cuando hablaban de sonic mania


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Mar 2022)

Ahora sí es un buen juego.


----------



## Red Herring (23 Mar 2022)

Alguien que vea las 2 horas de vídeo y me lo resuma ,los nuevos ensayos modernos...


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Mar 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Alguien que vea las 2 horas de vídeo y me lo resuma ,los nuevos ensayos modernos...



1 hora 40 minutos, lo va a ver su puta madre.


----------



## Red Herring (23 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> 1 hora 40 minutos, lo va a ver su puta madre.



La review pormenorizada no se hace sola...


----------



## Chapapote1 (23 Mar 2022)

Juego para frikazos. Donde un enemigo te mata 100 veces si no tienes los reflejos de Neo de matrix. Con la cantidad de juegos que hay, como para tirarse horas y horas muriendo sin poder avanzar. Ya bastante jodido lo tenemos en la vida diaria.

Antiguamente muchos juegos eran muy complicados, porque por falta de espacio para recrear grandes mundos, tenían que subir la dificultad para que no te durasen 2 tardes. ¿Pero en un juego de mundo abierto en 2022?. No tiene sentido. Podrían sacar modos de dificultad como ocurre en casi todos los juegos. Pero no, que si no la secta de from software te dirían que eso es una herejía. Si por ellos fuera, quitaban hasta los puntos de guardado.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (23 Mar 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Juego para frikazos. Donde un enemigo te mata 100 veces si no tienes los reflejos de Neo de matrix. Con la cantidad de juegos que hay, como para tirarse horas y horas muriendo sin poder avanzar. Ya bastante jodido lo tenemos en la vida diaria.
> 
> Antiguamente muchos juegos eran muy complicados, porque por falta de espacio para recrear grandes mundos, tenían que subir la dificultad para que no te durasen 2 tardes. ¿Pero en un juego de mundo abierto en 2022?. No tiene sentido. Podrían sacar modos de dificultad como ocurre en casi todos los juegos. Pero no, que si no la secta de from software te dirían que eso es una herejía. Si por ellos fuera, quitaban hasta los puntos de guardado.



Sí, FromSoftware son muy puristas y muy íntegros, menos para el dinero. Para eso la chusma manca sí es bienvenida. Es un juego que lo está petando en ventas, no lo están comprando sólo los friki-Souls (no lo digo en sentido peyorativo) que ya saben a lo que vienen. Me gustaría saber cuántos de los que lo han comprado no eran conscientes de que su dificultad es muy superior a la normal, y que de haberlo sabido probablemente no lo habrían comprado. Sin las compras de toda esa gente Elden Ring habría salido rentable?.


----------



## Tails (23 Mar 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Juego para frikazos. Donde un enemigo te mata 100 veces si no tienes los reflejos de Neo de matrix. Con la cantidad de juegos que hay, como para tirarse horas y horas muriendo sin poder avanzar. Ya bastante jodido lo tenemos en la vida diaria.
> 
> Antiguamente muchos juegos eran muy complicados, porque por falta de espacio para recrear grandes mundos, tenían que subir la dificultad para que no te durasen 2 tardes. ¿Pero en un juego de mundo abierto en 2022?. No tiene sentido. Podrían sacar modos de dificultad como ocurre en casi todos los juegos. Pero no, que si no la secta de from software te dirían que eso es una herejía. Si por ellos fuera, quitaban hasta los puntos de guardado.




El demon souls tenías que hacerte todo el camino cada vez

Eso sí eran más pequeños pero el de la torre era bastante complicado




7 veces me lo pasé entero


----------



## Woden (23 Mar 2022)

Yo me he atascado con el puto gigante de hielo. Igual tendré que rehacer el personaje de nuevo para poder usar algunas de las armas mas cañeras. 
Empiezo a estar hasta los cojones del juego. Llevo un huevo de horas y esto no tiene un fin próximo.


----------



## Tails (23 Mar 2022)

blood will tell

Este tenis un jefe que era difícil porque tenías que acercarte por detrás y pegarle sino te contratacaba siempre


----------



## NCB (23 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Sí, FromSoftware son muy puristas y muy íntegros, menos para el dinero. Para eso la chusma manca sí es bienvenida. Es un juego que lo está petando en ventas, no lo están comprando sólo los friki-Souls (no lo digo en sentido peyorativo) que ya saben a lo que vienen. Me gustaría saber cuántos de los que lo han comprado no eran conscientes de que su dificultad es muy superior a la normal, y que de haberlo sabido probablemente no lo habrían comprado. Sin las compras de toda esa gente Elden Ring habría salido rentable?.



En realidad el problema que tiene es que está desbalanceado. Al final te das cuenta de que los enemigos no escalan junto con el progreso de tu personaje, por lo que puedes dedicarte a subir niveles primero en zonas más fáciles y hacer que el resto sean un paseo. Al menos en la primera mitad, luego según dicen la cosa se complica.

Al que tuvo la idea de poner en el mismo botón las acciones de rodar y correr habría que cortarle las manos.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Mar 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Alguien que vea las 2 horas de vídeo y me lo resuma ,los nuevos ensayos modernos...



Me lo puse ayer durante la siesta. De lo que me enteré, que los 2 primeros Souls tenían enemigos mejor pensados, y que han metido enemigos a porrón, muchos repetidos una y otra vez, pero con unos diseños cutres.

También se queja mucho de los enemigos que hacen así como que te van a arrear y se tiran 3 segundos con el brazo en alto


----------



## Woden (24 Mar 2022)

A mí lo que más me jode del juego, aparte de que cansa tanto jefe, es que no hay un hilo narrativo claro. Todo se reduce a ir de un lado a otro matando a todo lo que se mueve sin demasiada justificación. La historia, de haberla, está tan oculta que ni se ve. Y hacerla más presente hubiera sido bien sencillo pero estos lo dejan todo en la puta sombra.
Comparándolo con el Witcher 3, el Ghost of Tsushima o el Kingdom Come Deliverance, por ejemplo, sale muy perjudicado en este sentido.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> A mí lo que más me jode del juego, aparte de que cansa tanto jefe, es que no hay un hilo narrativo claro. Todo se reduce a ir de un lado a otro matando a todo lo que se mueve sin demasiada justificación. La historia, de haberla, está tan oculta que ni se ve. Y hacerla más presente hubiera sido bien sencillo pero estos lo dejan todo en la puta sombra.
> Comparándolo con el Witcher 3, el Ghost of Tsushima o el Kingdom Come Deliverance, por ejemplo, sale muy perjudicado en este sentido.



Resulta que para enterarse de algo te tienes que leer las descripciones de todos los objetos e ir armando tu el puzzle. Yo la verdad es que paso, he visto vídeos explicando el Lore y me han parecido un culebrón.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> A mí lo que más me jode del juego, aparte de que cansa tanto jefe, es que no hay un hilo narrativo claro. Todo se reduce a ir de un lado a otro matando a todo lo que se mueve sin demasiada justificación. La historia, de haberla, está tan oculta que ni se ve. Y hacerla más presente hubiera sido bien sencillo pero estos lo dejan todo en la puta sombra.
> Comparándolo con el Witcher 3, el Ghost of Tsushima o el Kingdom Come Deliverance, por ejemplo, sale muy perjudicado en este sentido.



Es que es eso, grandes explanadas vacias donde matas y matas y ya todo lo que salga. No hay más mecánicas que matar y matar. Pues muy bien.

10/10 MASTERPIECE.

Lo que es un acierto es que no te digan nada de donde tienes que ir. En ese sentido es como Dragon's Dogma o el Breath of the Wild.

La de gente que lo habrá comprado y después no puede devolverlo porque se le han pasado las dos 2 horas de Steam.

Pero bueno que ha servido para hundir a Sony en la mierda. Yo me alegro del éxito del juejo, la verdad. Eso sí, sigue siendo un juego de nicho que lo han querido vender como algo mainstream para todos los públicos... (nada más lejos de la realidad). Mucha peña que ha pagado full price se está comiendo el OWNED cuando se esperaban un juego "asequible" (no, no lo es por mucho que digan los youtubers).

Y por otra parte, se viene a confirmar una vez más que la piratería no afecta una mierda en las ventas de un juejo. Si tienes un producto bueno, se vende. FIN. Lo de poner Denuvo es una puta gilipollez que pones si el juego es mediocre.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> blood will tell
> 
> Este tenis un jefe que era difícil porque tenías que acercarte por detrás y pegarle sino te contratacaba siempre



El @Tails sí que es un HARDCORE GAYMER.

Toma nota @Obiwanchernobil que aún estamos esperando la 2 parte de tu guia.


----------



## Tails (24 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El @Tails sí que es un HARDCORE GAYMER.
> 
> Toma nota @Obiwanchernobil que aún estamos esperando la 2 parte de tu guia.




Hasta si le atacadas de lejos con un arco aparecía a tu lado y te golpeaba sin poder esquivarlo


----------



## Red Herring (24 Mar 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Sí, FromSoftware son muy puristas y muy íntegros, menos para el dinero. Para eso la chusma manca sí es bienvenida. Es un juego que lo está petando en ventas, no lo están comprando sólo los friki-Souls (no lo digo en sentido peyorativo) que ya saben a lo que vienen. Me gustaría saber cuántos de los que lo han comprado no eran conscientes de que su dificultad es muy superior a la normal, y que de haberlo sabido probablemente no lo habrían comprado. Sin las compras de toda esa gente Elden Ring habría salido rentable?.



La mayoría de la peña se compra los juegos por seguir a la borregada ,el jugador medio se cansará a las 4 horas y se verá 40 videos de como romper el juego (para ser sincero es lo que hice con el primer dark souls)

Yo tampoco entiendo mucho el éxito de esta saga ,no es el típico Assassins Creed ni el halo...


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Mar 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> La mayoría de la peña se compra los juegos por seguir a la borregada ,el jugador medio se cansará a las 4 horas y se verá 40 videos de como romper el juego (para ser sincero es lo que hice con el primer dark souls)
> 
> Yo tampoco entiendo mucho el éxito de esta saga ,no es el típico Assassins Creed ni el halo...



El exito es porque lo habian vendido como una aventura más fácil que los Dark Souls (los cojones). Además han pillado mucha gente que no conocía los juegos souls, y después de gastarse 60 cholazos en un juego que los repudia y aliena totalmente, no volverán a comprar nada más de fromsoftware en la puvi.

Mucha gente se creía que iba a ser un breath of the wild para adultos, supongo. Y no, es Dark Souls 4.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El exito es porque lo habian vendido como una aventura más fácil que los Dark Souls (los cojones). Además han pillado mucha gente que no conocía los juegos souls, y después de gastarse 60 cholazos en un juego que los repudia y aliena totalmente, no volverán a comprar nada más de fromsoftware en la puvi.
> 
> Mucha gente se creía que iba a ser un breath of the wild para adultos, supongo. Y no, es Dark Souls 4.



Breath of the wild es otro nivel. Con todas las horas que le he echado a este Elden Ring, yo ya veo claro que no es un 97. Ya no solo porque la optimización en PC es penosa, es que no llega a lo que se espera de un juego con esa nota como Half life 2 o Breath of the wild.

Un 92 o un 93 vale. Pero si Elden Ring propone algo, no es muy distinto a lo que ya propuso Breath of the Wild y encima con menos libertad, y menos divertido.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Breath of the wild es otro nivel. Con todas las horas que le he echado a este Elden Ring, yo ya veo claro que no es un 97. Ya no solo porque la optimización en PC es penosa, es que no llega a lo que se espera de un juego con esa nota como Half life 2 o Breath of the wild.
> 
> Un 92 o un 93 vale. Pero si Elden Ring propone algo, no es muy distinto a lo que ya propuso Breath of the Wild y encima con menos libertad, y menos divertido.



No he jugado al breath of the wild aún, no opino. En algún momento lo jugaré.

Pero el eldenring no es un juego 10/10 ni masterpis ni de coña, tal y como dices.

Un juejo de 6 o 7 y au. Pero claro, debido a escasez actual de triples A cualquier cosa medio decente va a parecer un 9 o un 10 porque hay mucha HAMBRE de grandes producciones.


----------



## ArturoB (24 Mar 2022)

Tan largo y dificil que cansa por lo visto, ya hay gente que lo esta dropeando...


----------



## Woden (24 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Resulta que para enterarse de algo te tienes que leer las descripciones de todos los objetos e ir armando tu el puzzle. Yo la verdad es que paso, he visto vídeos explicando el Lore y me han parecido un culebrón.



Sinceramente paso de sacarme los ojos leyendo las descripciones de las cosas.Ya se pierde demasiado tiempo intentando sobrevivir y subir el personaje como para perderlo con una historia simplona y carente de interés.


----------



## Red Herring (24 Mar 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Tan largo y dificil que cansa por lo visto, ya hay gente que lo esta dropeando...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998099



Salio un estudio por ahí que en algunos juegos no lo acababan ni el 25% ,y hablo de acabar el modo historia.


----------



## ArturoB (24 Mar 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Salio un estudio por ahí que en algunos juegos no lo acababan ni el 25% ,y hablo de acabar el modo historia.



¿Te refieres a los de Fromsoftware o en general?


----------



## Red Herring (24 Mar 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los de Fromsoftware o en general?



Era en general,el estudio se hacía a través del porcentaje de los logros .
Curiosamente los souls son de los juegos con más jugadores completado por su fanbase fiel ,al menos cuando eran juegos nicho como el Demons.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Mar 2022)

Yo sigo atascado en el jefe final... Hostia puta, me empiezo a desesperar.

Intentar vencerle con mi personaje mongo es un suplicio, el jefe es enorme, la cámara se vuelve gilipollas, el bichopolla no para de moverse de un lado a otro del escenario ya sea volando o por debajo de tierra, y no veo sus putos ataques porque no se puede ver una mierda si estás pegado a él.


----------



## Woden (24 Mar 2022)

yo volveré al cyberpunk en breve, es juegasso pese a su desastroso lanzamiento y entretenido desde el minuto uno con una historia que sí es breathtaking con personajes memorables que importan y no como los moñecos del monguerring.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (25 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> yo volveré al cyberpunk en breve, es juegasso pese a su desastroso lanzamiento y entretenido desde el minuto uno con una historia que sí es breathtaking con personajes memorables que importan y no como los moñecos del monguerring.



Yo me lo estoy pasando pipa, acabo de empezar el acto 2. Los palos serían merecidísimos cuando lo sacaron, pero en la versión actual el juego va de puta madre. Lo que me chirría un poco es las fechas. Así como el mundo que presentan no me parece tan avanzado como para ser 2077 (me pega más finales de los próximos 50), lo que nos presentan en el 2023 (no spoileo) es irreal, sería más de finales de la próxima década.


----------



## Woden (25 Mar 2022)

Yo me lo he terminado dos veces con dos backgrounds diferentes y voy a ir a por la tercera ahora como nómada.

Y este sí tiene historia no como el puto elden ring.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Yo me lo he terminado dos veces con dos backgrounds diferentes y voy a ir a por la tercera ahora como nómada.
> 
> Y este sí tiene historia no como el puto elden ring.



¿Han mejorado el framerate en Pc?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Ya he terminado la segunda parte de ella guía , a ver si me da tiempo a colgarla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> blood will tell
> 
> Este tenis un jefe que era difícil porque tenías que acercarte por detrás y pegarle sino te contratacaba siempre




Esta en Game pass.


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta en Game pass.



Gratis en playstation now 128 euros xbox


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Gratis en playstation now 128 euros xbox




Microsoft compra sega.


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> yo volveré al cyberpunk en breve, es juegasso pese a su desastroso lanzamiento y entretenido desde el minuto uno con una historia que sí es breathtaking con personajes memorables que importan y no como los moñecos del monguerring.



Yo lo jugué vainilla, pero a mí es que los bugs y los NPC's rotos me hacen mucha gracia.

Aún así el problema de Cyberpunk para mí no fue tanto los bugs, como que se les llenó la boca prometiendo cosas.

¿Sigue el protagonista durmiendo atravesado con las piernas fuera de la cama?


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Microsoft compra sega.



Ya lo rechazaron hace tiempo (cuando aún estaba la dreamcast)

apenas pudieron comprar una pequeña japonesa que no tenía casi ni juegos........


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Ya lo rechazaron hace tiempo (cuando aún estaba la dreamcast)
> 
> apenas pudieron comprar una pequeña japonesa que no tenía casi ni juegos........



¿Cómo va el Gran Turismo 7? GOTY, GOTY... Menudo puto desastre de juego sacacuartos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Ya lo rechazaron hace tiempo (cuando aún estaba la dreamcast)
> 
> apenas pudieron comprar una pequeña japonesa que no tenía casi ni juegos........




Sega estuvo involucrada en el diseño de Xbox original.

Sega diseño por encargo el mando de la primera Xbox original.

Los juegos programados para dreamcast llegaron en exclusiva a Xbox original, nada de ports como en cube o ps2, crazy taxi 3, out run, panzer dragón, sega gt, jet set radio future.


Toda la saga yakuza gratis en Game pass.


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el Gran Turismo 7? GOTY, GOTY... Menudo puto desastre de juego sacacuartos.



superando en ventas semanales a elden ring?

como va forza, halo infinite y gears?

ah, cierto que ya no tienen jugadores y con gráficos de ps1

(como curiosidad el 80% de ventas de elden ring han sido en playstation)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el Gran Turismo 7? GOTY, GOTY... Menudo puto desastre de juego sacacuartos.




Según @Tails gran turismo ha vendido 600 millones de juegos.


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Según @Tails gran turismo ha vendido 600 millones de juegos.




100 millones (100 veces toda la saga halo junta, 100 veces todos los forza juntos, 100 veces todos los gears juntos)


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

*Elden Ring supera los 12 millones de ventas en todo el mundo (saliendo en todas las consolas)*


Gran turismo sport 10 millones saliendo solo en una consola (y siendo un previo a gt7)

El primer horizon supera los 20 millones

Como resultado de la carrera de GT7 hacia la cima, Elden Ring se desliza al número 2 con una *caída de ventas del 69% semana tras semana*


----------



## Woden (25 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Han mejorado el framerate en Pc?



Yo juego en ps5, así que ni idea


----------



## Woden (25 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Yo lo jugué vainilla, pero a mí es que los bugs y los NPC's rotos me hacen mucha gracia.
> 
> Aún así el problema de Cyberpunk para mí no fue tanto los bugs, como que se les llenó la boca prometiendo cosas.
> 
> ¿Sigue el protagonista durmiendo atravesado con las piernas fuera de la cama?



Creo que han arreglado muchos bugs. Ese de la cama yo no lo he sufrido.


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Elden Ring supera los 12 millones de ventas en todo el mundo (saliendo en todas las consolas)*
> 
> 
> Gran turismo sport 10 millones saliendo solo en una consola (y siendo un previo a gt7)
> ...



Abandoooooooneeeed
Abandoooooooooooooneeeeed


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Abandoooooooneeeed
> Abandoooooooooooooneeeeed



halo infinite se queda sin jugadores + gente pasando la historia en 30 minutos................

el forza lo han tenido que enterrar bajo el et


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 100 millones (100 veces toda la saga halo junta, 100 veces todos los forza juntos, 100 veces todos los gears juntos)




Sii joder siii @Tails gran turismo ha vendido más que todos los gta y Marios juntos!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Elden Ring supera los 12 millones de ventas en todo el mundo (saliendo en todas las consolas)*
> 
> 
> Gran turismo sport 10 millones saliendo solo en una consola (y siendo un previo a gt7)
> ...




Las fuentes de @Tails !!!!!! Sii joder siiii!!! Gran turismo mejor videojuego de la historia!!!!!!! Todo el mundo tiene gran turismo!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Sii joder siii!!!! @Tails mi sueño echo realidad, por fin voy a la tienda a comprarme mi flamante gran turismo por 80 euros con conexión a internet permanente!!!! No como los minundis del Game pass que tiene los Forza gratis!!!! Ni puta idea tiene!!!!.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!!! @Tails mi sueño echo realidad, por fin voy a la tienda a comprarme mi flamante gran turismo por 80 euros con conexión a internet permanente!!!! No como los minundis del Game pass que tiene los Forza gratis!!!! Ni puta idea tiene!!!!.



Tails es inmune a tus argumentaciones.

Tails es una fuerza de la naturaleza que lo aplasta todo a su paso. Y tb es hardcore gaymer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tails es inmune a tus argumentaciones.
> 
> Tails es una fuerza de la naturaleza que lo aplasta todo a su paso. Y tb es hardcore gaymer.




@Tails solo es un súbdito tuyo al que hay que enseñarle el camino a la luz, la gran guerra civil del foro se acerca, los reformistas decidiremos el futuro de este foro.

@Tails joder!!! Eres una buena persona, no te conviertas en la fulana de @Pajarotto !!!! Tu vales más que eso!!!!!!


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Tails solo es un súbdito tuyo al que hay que enseñarle el camino a la luz, la gran guerra civil del foro se acerca, los reformistas decidiremos el futuro de este foro.
> 
> @Tails joder!!! Era una buena persona, no te conviertas en la fulana de @Pajarotto !!!! Tu vales más que eso!!!!!!



Tails es independiente, un dark horse.

Se te acaba el tiempo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tails es independiente, un dark horse.
> 
> Se te acaba el tiempo....




Jamás obtendrás los favores sexuales de @Tails el no será tu fulana, será la mía!!!!!!


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sii joder siii!!!! @Tails mi sueño echo realidad, por fin voy a la tienda a comprarme mi flamante gran turismo por 80 euros con conexión a internet permanente!!!! No como los minundis del Game pass que tiene los Forza gratis!!!! Ni puta idea tiene!!!!.




Forza 80 euros y conexión permanente para jugar a un jugador osease otros 80


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Mar 2022)

Por fin, a punto he estado de ponerme un trainer. Ya puedo decir que me he acabado Elden Ring con un personaje Melee Puro sin usar bleed ni hostias, y la mayor parte del juego con Medusi hasta que básicamente me obligaron a abandonarla... A tomar por culo.



Spoiler



Mi personaje que es un pimp, medio en bolas con dos capas, escudón y hacha gigante.


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

Un jugador completa Elden Ring en menos de 37 minutos


El mundo de las Tierras Intermedias es gigantesco, pero hay jugadores que ya saben ir directos a los jefes de zona más relevantes para acabar el título en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.




www.google.com





En 36 minutos se lo han pasado ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Forza 80 euros y conexión permanente para jugar a un jugador osease otros 80




El pájaro nos tiene que invitar a unas cervezas por nuestra colaboración, el único éxito total en este año que ha tenido.


----------



## Tails (25 Mar 2022)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Un jugador completa Elden Ring en menos de 37 minutos
> 
> 
> El mundo de las Tierras Intermedias es gigantesco, pero hay jugadores que ya saben ir directos a los jefes de zona más relevantes para acabar el título en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
> ...




Con mi guía, que el martes estrena la segunda parte te lo pasas en 15 minutos.
Equipando dos objetos creando el personaje más ágil posible.


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Un jugador completa Elden Ring en menos de 37 minutos
> 
> 
> El mundo de las Tierras Intermedias es gigantesco, pero hay jugadores que ya saben ir directos a los jefes de zona más relevantes para acabar el título en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
> ...



Muy mal tiene que estar la cosa para que los méritos de otros los consideres tuyos. 

Y adios Elden Ring


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Mar 2022)

pos yo con el roguebook y el tainted grail me lo estoy pasando de puta madre, además este último con play anywhere para poder darle también en el trabajo.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Muy mal tiene que estar la cosa para que los méritos de otros los consideres tuyos.
> 
> Y adios Elden Ring
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999931



Por la forma de hablar no tiene pinta que te lo hayas pasado muy bien, la verdad.


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Por la forma de hablar no tiene pinta que te lo hayas pasado muy bien, la verdad.



Tenía ya ganas de pasar página, y el quedarme atascado varios días en la última pelea y haberla pasado finalmente de una forma bastante arbitraria, tampoco ha ayudado a la sensación de logro. De hecho al final me la he pasado mientras hablaba por el manos libres y sin saber muy bien como.

Ya escribiré mis valoraciones finales, pero básicamente sí, si es un juego sobresaliente, no, no es una obra maestra. 

Y no creo que el resto de juegos de mundo abierto tengan que copiar de Elden Ring. Deberían copiar de Breath of the Wild si quieren ser divertidos y de Skyrim o Fall out New Vegas si quieren ser inmersivos.

Que mucho criticar a Bethesda, pero nadie se ha atrevido a hacer juegos tan complejos. E incluso la propia Bethesda en Fallout 4 decidió usar una estructura más simple.


----------



## Tails (26 Mar 2022)

Valkyria chronicles 4 hombre

Que además tendréis una prueba gratuita en xbox 


Si eres suscriptor de *Xbox Live Gold* o Xbox Game Pass Ultimate puedes aprovechar la campaña Free Play Days para jugar este fin de semana gratis a una selección de dos juegos para Xbox Series X/S y Xbox One: de uno de ello ya os hemos hablado, _For Honor_, pero además los miembros de este servicio también podrán probar gratis Valkyria Chronicles 4 *hasta el lunes 31 de enero* a las 8:59h (hora peninsular española).


----------



## 2plx2 (26 Mar 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Y yo pregunto a 2plx2
> 
> No te habría salido más a cuenta comprarte el dragon dogma?
> 
> ...



Lo primero es que yo lo he pirateado. Del Dragons Dogma probé la versión de PS3 y salí horrorizado.

Elden Ring lo he jugado por el hype, y por decir que lo he jugado. Hecho está. Pero no me apetece volver a meterme en un juego comehoras otra vez, y mucho menos en un Souls o un juego difícil.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Mar 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Lo primero es que yo lo he pirateado. Del Dragons Dogma probé la versión de PS3 y salí horrorizado.
> 
> Elden Ring lo he jugado por el hype, y por decir que lo he jugado. Hecho está. Pero no me apetece volver a meterme en un juego comehoras otra vez, y mucho menos en un Souls o un juego difícil.



Hombre la versión ps3 se mueve a 20fps, normal.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Mar 2022)

Están sacando los juegos en PC a precio de consola ya? Estoy volviendo al parche en el ojo, no pago 80-90 pavos ni loco por un juego.


----------



## NCB (26 Mar 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Tan largo y dificil que cansa por lo visto, ya hay gente que lo esta dropeando...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 998099
> 
> ...



Vaya un sucnor, se compra un juenjo con alto componente RPG y se pensaba que le iba a durar como un mario bros?

El mapa es gigantesco y lleno de zonas escondidas. Como tiene que ser, ya que pagas por un juenjo, cuanto más contenido tenga, sin que eso desmerezca a la calidad general, mejor.

En general, ER es un buen producto, sorprendente en muchas ocasiones. Tiene momentos realmente memorables. Lástima que la forma de presentar el hilo narrativo sea una putísima mierda, si mejoran eso y el combate para próximos Souls, se pueden venir cosas muy interesantes.


----------



## Red Herring (26 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Vaya un sucnor, se compra un juenjo con alto componente RPG y se pensaba que le iba a durar como un mario bros?
> 
> El mapa es gigantesco y lleno de zonas escondidas. Como tiene que ser, ya que pagas por un juenjo, cuanto más contenido tenga, sin que eso desmerezca a la calidad general, mejor.
> 
> En general, ER es un buen producto, sorprendente en muchas ocasiones. Tiene momentos realmente memorables. Lástima que la forma de presentar el hilo narrativo sea una putísima mierda, si mejoran eso y el combate para próximos Souls, se pueden venir cosas muy interesantes.



Lo cierto es que está llegando un punto que la mayoría juegos son incompatibles con una vida adulta sana ,ya se acabó eso de juego un poco para desconectar , ahora es un trabajo más...

Entiendo que haya gente que le mole ,pero es que ahora por sistema la mayoría de juegos van por ese camino...

Luego está el otro extremo de juegos de 20 € por 5 horas ,que tampoco es eso...


----------



## NCB (26 Mar 2022)

Red Herring dijo:


> Lo cierto es que está llegando un punto que la mayoría juegos son incompatibles con una vida adulta sana ,ya se acabó eso de juego un poco para desconectar , ahora es un trabajo más...
> 
> Entiendo que haya gente que le mole ,pero es que ahora por sistema la mayoría de juegos van por ese camino...
> 
> Luego está el otro extremo de juegos de 20 € por 5 horas ,que tampoco es eso...



Es que tampoco sé por qué se lo tiene que acabar en una semana; bueno sí lo sé, porque así puede rajar por internet y hacerse el importantito.

ER es un juenjo complejo, comparado con la media de lo que sale en triples A. Pero se puede ir completando poco a poco, tiene la función de guardado libre. Sí es cierto que su extensión es enorme y te puede hacer sentir que no se acaba nunca, y sobre todo, y es un gran fallo, carece de un log interno que sirva de guía para saber qué has completado y qué cosas te quedan por completar, de manera que si lo dejas apartado unos días, cuando vuelves no tienes ni puta idea de qué hacer.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (26 Mar 2022)

Quiero darle un tiento a esto. Pero ahora no me quiero gastar dinero si no me va a gustar y la pregunta es... ¿La versión sparrow va bien? ¿Cuál es el proveedor de confianza?


----------



## ArturoB (26 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Lástima que la forma de presentar el hilo narrativo sea una putísima mierda, si mejoran eso y el combate para próximos Souls, se pueden venir cosas muy interesantes.



Me está pasando algo parecido con el Bloodborne, hilo narrativo muy pobre, te cuenta las cosas a cuentagotas y como no busque una guía no me entero de qué va (y ni aun así). Echo en falta también interacciones, hacer vínculos con otros personajes, etc. Tiene que ser el estilo de fromsoftware, que en este aspecto no me gusta NADA.


----------



## Red Herring (26 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Es que tampoco sé por qué se lo tiene que acabar en una semana; bueno sí lo sé, porque así puede rajar por internet y hacerse el importantito.
> 
> ER es un juenjo complejo, comparado con la media de lo que sale en triples A. Pero se puede ir completando poco a poco, tiene la función de guardado libre. Sí es cierto que su extensión es enorme y te puede hacer sentir que no se acaba nunca, y sobre todo, y es un gran fallo, carece de un log interno que sirva de guía para saber qué has completado y qué cosas te quedan por completar, de manera que si lo dejas apartado unos días, cuando vuelves no tienes ni puta idea de qué hacer.



Porque el tiempo es limitado y cuando has jugado a muchos una vez que ves el gameplay loop tienes que tener algún incentivo adicional para acabarlo mientras tienes en tu lista 200 más que quieres jugar, yo ya no tengo ganas de tirarme una sesión de juego para ir del pantano a las ruinas del castillo y te mate un pavo por la espalda y tengas que empezar de nuevo .

Antes de joven cualquier cosa te valía y te metías en un mundo inmersivo y todo eso , simplemente muchas veces ya pierdes la ilusión de cosas que has visto una y otra vez,tienes cosas más importantes que hacer como ir a trabajar y esas cosas de la vida de adulto.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> graves fallos, especialmente en la parte del combate, que se siente arcaica y ortopédica.



Pero que cojones dices?


----------



## Woden (26 Mar 2022)

Llevo unas 110 horas y estoy ya cansado. No veo cerca el final. Se me está haciendo esto larguísimo. 
En cambio al cyberpunk le he metido 250 en dos partidas y me lo he pasado de puta madre, no se me ha hecho largo para nada.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Vaya un sucnor, se compra un juenjo con alto componente RPG y se pensaba que le iba a durar como un mario bros?
> 
> El mapa es gigantesco y lleno de zonas escondidas. Como tiene que ser, ya que pagas por un juenjo, cuanto más contenido tenga, sin que eso desmerezca a la calidad general, mejor.
> 
> En general, ER es un buen producto, sorprendente en muchas ocasiones. Tiene momentos realmente memorables. Lástima que la forma de presentar el hilo narrativo sea una putísima mierda, si mejoran eso y el combate para próximos Souls, se pueden venir cosas muy interesantes.



Pero vamos a ver, que no se yo a que crees que has jugado, la forma de presentarte el lore y el combate (ademas de la dificultad) son la seña de identidad de los souls. Esto no es un assasins creed ni un the witcher.
Que build has usado? a ver si va a ser eso...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Mar 2022)

Mensaje urgente para @Pajarotto, Sasha Grey está unboxeando una caja muy grande del Elden Ring... El miedo está cambiando de bando y tal...


----------



## Cuqui (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El pájaro nos tiene que invitar a unas cervezas por nuestra colaboración, el único éxito total en este año que ha tenido.



Eso si que no, la autoria intelectual de este hilo es MIA. Llevo tratando de que el pajarraco le de candela a los souls desde que era voxpopuli, que digo, desde antes de oler la primera braga foril.


----------



## NCB (27 Mar 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que no se yo a que crees que has jugado, la forma de presentarte el lore y el combate (ademas de la dificultad) son la seña de identidad de los souls. Esto no es un assasins creed ni un the witcher.
> Que build has usado? a ver si va a ser eso...



El gameplay del combate es de la década pasada. No, de antes incluso. Comprendo que no se puedan hacer cancels y cosas así; pero coño, poner el movimiento de esquiva en el mismo botón que el de correr metiendo un delay de 500 ms??? Tener que fijar enemigo cada puta vez que quiero darle un espadazo a un bicho porque si no me pongo a dar vueltas sobre mi mismo como si fuera mongolito?? Esas cosas arcaicas ya se habían superado hace años en otros juenjos.

No hay back n forth fluido, es todo aprenderse las rutinas de los bichos, rodar como un pedrolo, dar un toque o dos en la ventana de oportunidad, y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> El gameplay del combate es de la década pasada. No, de antes incluso. Comprendo que no se puedan hacer cancels y cosas así; pero coño, poner el movimiento de esquiva en el mismo botón que el de correr metiendo un delay de 500 ms??? Tener que fijar enemigo cada puta vez que quiero darle un espadazo a un bicho porque si no me pongo a dar vueltas sobre mi mismo como si fuera mongolito?? Esas cosas arcaicas ya se habían superado hace años en otros juenjos.
> 
> No hay back n forth fluido, es todo aprenderse las rutinas de los bichos, rodar como un pedrolo, dar un toque o dos en la ventana de oportunidad, y vuelta a empezar.



Tu has jugado de verdad?
Con cancel te referiras al parry y/o a stackear, y por supuesto que puedes hacerlo. De hecho, si te lo has pasado es seguro que te has comido alguno.
El fijado manual es para poder desagrupar enemigos, que esto no es un hack & slash para casuals.
Y asi con todo. Ya me has jodido el dia, largo de mi hilo.

Que build llevas?


----------



## NCB (27 Mar 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Tu has jugado de verdad?
> Con cancel te referiras al parry y/o a stackear, y por supuesto que puedes hacerlo. De hecho, si te lo has pasado es seguro que te has comido alguno.
> El fijado manual es para poder desagrupar enemigos, que esto no es un hack & slash para casuals.
> Y asi con todo. Ya me has jodido el dia, largo de mi hilo.
> ...



No no, el cancel es una mecánica de juenjos ya antigua que consiste en cancelar unas animaciones con otras para que el gameplay sea más fluido. Ya sea una animación de ataque con otra, o una animación de ataque con una de evasión. Esto permite tanto hacer combinaciones de ataque más rápidas (sin tener que esperar a que termine el recovery de cada animación por completo) como sobre todo poder rectificar un ataque y esquivar en el último momento. Ya asumo que esta movida no es del gusto de Miyazaki y que el combate es rígido a propósito para obligar a que sea más lento y táctico. Eso no quita que la sensación sea de gameplay de otra época.

El fijado manual es horrible en ER, se siente arcaico. Lo normal en otros juenjos donde se matan bichos a mochazos o a tiros es que al pulsar el botón de guardia/bloqueo el moñeco se orienta automáticamente al enemigo más cercano (algunos permiten elegir si al enemigo más cercano o al que se dirija la línea de visión directa). En ER esta acción se hace con dos pulsaciones: guardia + fijado, lo cual te obliga a pulsar fijado un trillón de veces durante el juego. Algo totalmente innecesario que podría haberse hecho automático al pulsar guardia, que es como te digo lo que hacen otros juenjos.

Y no digamos ya cuando al juenjo le da por cambiarte el enemigo fijado de buenas a primeras dejándote vendido; o que quieras fijar a un enemigo cercano y el juenjo fije a uno que está a tomar por culo.

Llevo una build de un alfota sigma vagabundeador que va a espadazos, hachazos, y escudos wapos, no esos pequeños para maricones. Y con un poquito de truquitos de magias para darle color.


----------



## Woden (28 Mar 2022)

De momento no he abandonado. 
Estoy haciendo las secundarias que surgen, pero ante la ausencia de información para ello no ha quedado más cojones que seguir algunas guías para tener cierta orientación porque sino no me enteraba de nada.

Este es un el más grave defecto del juego y encima parece hecho a propósito para ocultar lo inane y lo limitado de todas las quests, principales y secundarias (que además son bien pocas), que se reducen todas a ir a un sitio determinado, matar todo lo que haya y traer el objeto con nombre chanante que necesite el personaje en ese momento y vuelta a empezar en otro sitio diferente. 
Además, las misiones están hechas de modo arbitrario, porque según lo que hagas, cuándo o cómo lo hagas se te puede joder la quest sin más y sin tener tú ninguna pista de lo que puede suceder. 
Todas son frustrantes a más no poder, están mal escritas y peor diseñadas (vamos, que las quests más básicas y lamentables de Skyrim o de los primeros Fallout estaban mucho mejor). La única que tenía algo de chicha era la de la bruja moñeca, pero es más de lo mismo y encima da pena tener que cargarte al sigma male al final. Otras simplemente te dejan con el culo torcido, esperando una explicación que nunca llegará.
Es triste ver que estos tíos no tienen ni puta idea de diseñar misiones, se han quedado anclados en el pleistoceno. Es que ves juegos de mundo abierto como RDR2, Witcher, KCD, Cyberbug o los putos AC que se lo tienen mucho mejor currado en este aspecto. En todos ellos te dan la información justa que se necesita en cada momento y el resto lo vas explorando tú (anda que no hay easter eggs, misterios y demás para aburrir en todos ellos), aquí no te dan una mierda y así te puedes perder zonas enteras porque no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hay que hacer en cada momento, más allá de matar todo lo que se mueve (que encima se respamea por sus huevos toreros cada vez que palmas).

El hecho de que no haya un listado básico de misiones en el juego, además, hace que fácilmente te olvides de algunas debido al montón de horas invertidas (el mapa del juego es grande aunque no inmenso de tamaño, pero lo que requiere es tiempo a toneladas). Cómo coño voy a recordar yo un puto npc anodino que me he encontrado hace 70 horas si nada en el juego me lo recuerda.

Ya no entro en lo del combate porque es ortopédico, cualquier juego de los que he mencionado es mucho mejor en ese sentido. Aquí sí, hay mucha variedad de bichos y jefes jodidos (aunque se terminan repitiendo), pero eso es todo. Y lo peor es que te meten algún jefazo que no hay forma de pasar salvo que te pongas a farmear como un hijoputa para tener un nivel muy por encima del aparentemente requerido o seas un niño rata con periféricos en vez de manos. Ya no se trata de ser manco o no, se trata de tener tiempo para dedicar al juego, cosa que no todo el mundo tiene. Cuando un puto jefe te ha fundido diez veces seguidas si el juego no te da otros alicientes es un puto acto de fe seguir adelante máxime cuando la historia no te atrapa en absoluto.

Una verdadera lástima porque en el apartado estético el juego es bien molón y los biomas son variados dentro de lo pesadillesco.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> De momento no he abandonado.
> Estoy haciendo las secundarias que surgen, pero ante la ausencia de información para ello no ha quedado más cojones que seguir algunas guías para tener cierta orientación porque sino no me enteraba de nada.
> 
> Este es un el más grave defecto del juego y encima parece hecho a propósito para ocultar lo inane y lo limitado de todas las quests, principales y secundarias (que además son bien pocas), que se reducen todas a ir a un sitio determinado, matar todo lo que haya y traer el objeto con nombre chanante que necesite el personaje en ese momento y vuelta a empezar en otro sitio diferente.
> ...



Es una pérdida de tiempo gigantesca. Yo ya lo he desinstalado. Para frustrarme ya tengo la vida, gracias.


----------



## NCB (28 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> De momento no he abandonado.
> Estoy haciendo las secundarias que surgen, pero ante la ausencia de información para ello no ha quedado más cojones que seguir algunas guías para tener cierta orientación porque sino no me enteraba de nada.
> 
> Este es un el más grave defecto del juego y encima parece hecho a propósito para ocultar lo inane y lo limitado de todas las quests, principales y secundarias (que además son bien pocas), que se reducen todas a ir a un sitio determinado, matar todo lo que haya y traer el objeto con nombre chanante que necesite el personaje en ese momento y vuelta a empezar en otro sitio diferente.
> ...



Lo de las secundarias y los NPC clama al cielo. Personajes totalmente anodinos que aparecen y desaparecen, o directamente mueren, de buenas a primeras. A mi me ha pasado hablar con una pava, ir a echar un cigar a la hoguera, y a la vuelta estaba muerta LOL O más jevi aún, hablar con un pavo, desaparecer otra pava de repente, y volver a reaparecer en el mismo sitio justo al terminar de hablar con otro LOOOL

Para eso que se las hubieran ahorrado, mejor haber metido un par de NPCs bien hechos, que te acompañen de vez en cuando y tal, para darles más chicha y que fuera más sencillo seguirles la pista. Este Miyazaki se mete en un buenos berenjenales. Ah eso, encima al no tener un log, tienes que sacar tú una libretilla y un boli para ir apuntando qué coño te han dicho LOOOOOOOL

En fin, cosas ortopédicas y mal hechas más propias de desarrolladores principiantes que de un estudio top. Lo del gameplay y forzar un delay en las esquivas, vamos, es para meterlos en la cárcel.

A pesar de esos errores garrafales (y la pésima optimización que hace que el juego rasque constantemente incluso en máquinas potentes), todo queda perdonado por el increíble apartado artístico. Merece la pena sufrir la tortura del gameplay tosco y de la paupérrima historia con tal de ver esas estampas en la pantalla. Más de una vez me he quedado un rato con el moñeco parado sólo mirando al horizonte.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Mar 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Lo de las secundarias y los NPC clama al cielo. Personajes totalmente anodinos que aparecen y desaparecen, o directamente mueren, de buenas a primeras. A mi me ha pasado hablar con una pava, ir a echar un cigar a la hoguera, y a la vuelta estaba muerta LOL O más jevi aún, hablar con un pavo, desaparecer otra pava de repente, y volver a reaparecer en el mismo sitio justo al terminar de hablar con otro LOOOL
> 
> Para eso que se las hubieran ahorrado, mejor haber metido un par de NPCs bien hechos, que te acompañen de vez en cuando y tal, para darles más chicha y que fuera más sencillo seguirles la pista. Este Miyazaki se mete en un buenos berenjenales. Ah eso, encima al no tener un log, tienes que sacar tú una libretilla y un boli para ir apuntando qué coño te han dicho LOOOOOOOL
> 
> ...



Sale algún NPC que no esté sentado sin gesticular ni parecer SVBRNORMAL? Bueno están los que están de pie sin gesticular ni nada. No se mueven los hijosdepvta.

El mundo esta vacío, es todo una explanada de vaciedad. Que si te gusta lo vacio pues disfrutarás. 

Con Dragons Dogma me he acostumbrado a no ir solo y no parecer el último matao del planeta a hacer encarguitos de todo el mundo. 

Si al menos la lucha fuera agil, pero entre los dropeos de frames y que te mueves más lento que un tanque...


----------



## Woden (28 Mar 2022)

Es que comparas las luchas con los duelos de Ghost of Tsushima, que en modo difícil son bien jodidos pero se resuelven en segundos y están muy bien logrados, y se te caen los huevos al suelo.

Todo es roll, roll, roll, intentar un golpe, roll, roll, roll, intentar un golpe, roll, chocar contra algo, morir... Empezar de nuevo, roll, roll, quedarte con el enemigo fijo, intentar quitarlo, morir


----------



## Tails (28 Mar 2022)

Nier >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Elden ring


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Mar 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Todo es roll, roll, roll, intentar un golpe, roll, roll, roll, intentar un golpe, roll, chocar contra algo, morir... Empezar de nuevo, roll, roll, quedarte con el enemigo fijo, intentar quitarlo, morir



Es una puta mierda. El sistema de lucha del Final Fantasy 7 Remake le da mil vueltas (porque está inspirado en Dragon's Dogma).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Buahhh k locurotehh tu premoh!!!!!!

Mañana sale la segunda parte de la guía de elden ring del compi @Obiwanchernobil !!!!!


----------



## Tails (28 Mar 2022)

Grimoire Weiss 

El barco tiene una pinta horrible, si. Intenta no revolcarte y trae aquí los tablones, fresca.


----------



## NCB (28 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sale algún NPC que no esté sentado sin gesticular ni parecer SVBRNORMAL? Bueno están los que están de pie sin gesticular ni nada. No se mueven los hijosdepvta.
> 
> El mundo esta vacío, es todo una explanada de vaciedad. Que si te gusta lo vacio pues disfrutarás.
> 
> ...



La abuela esa con dos cabezas es un LOL Es un moñeco auténtico, no le han puesto ni diálogo ni animaciones, está ahí haciendo bulto y ya. No hubiera sido mejor ahorrarse a ese NPC que no pinta nada y unificar las tiendas en lugar de tener que ir de uno a otro para comprarle las xinas a la vieja y luego tener que dárselas al jipi del martillo??

Yo no diría que el mundo está vacío, vayas por donde vayas hay bichos para matar, sitios escondidos que explorar, castillos, ciudadelas y tal. Eso sí, no hay poblados con sus sociedades ni nada que se le parezca, todo está derroído y no salen más que zombis masilla y zombis soldado.

Pero bueno, al final, lo positivo, que es mucho, supera con creces esas mierdas. Sigue siendo un juenjo recomendable. El bestiario que tiene es espectacular, tanto en diseño como en animaciones. Y el apartado sonoro es la poia.


----------



## 2plx2 (29 Mar 2022)

Bueno, mis opiniones finales.

Lo primero es que yo no he jugado el juego como se suponía que tenía que haberlo jugado, no he usado las magias, ni los estados alterados de las armas (fuego, sangre, todo eso...), lo segundo porque mis espadones no admitían ese tipo de estados. Apenas he usado los espíritus medusi, lobos y mimic (cuando me vi obligado). El crafteo y su utilidad sigue siendo una incógnita para mi. Las pociones y la mezcla de pociones casi que también. Y por un fallo de diseño del juego acabé con 3 casillas de esas donde puedes meter cosas que aumentan habilidades en vez de con 4 que sería lo normal. Los items tampoco es que los usase demasiado, alguno cuando te envenenan. Y me acabé el juego con más de 30 rune arcs sin utilizar, aunque había restaurado todas las runas menos la de la zorra de Malenia que no tuve huevos a cargármela. Además tampoco usé los poderes especiales de las armas. Vamos que de todas las opciones que me daba el juego he usado menos de la mitad. De hecho acabé el juego sin entender los numeritos de las armas y escudos, y que me maten si entiendo el papel de las armaduras en todo esto.

¿Por qué? Porque la sensación al final del juego es que por mucho que te infles a pociones o vayas con los mejores ropajes, si el enemigo entra en un bucle de joderte date por jodido ¿Así qué para qué gastar items o pasar más de 2 minutos eligiendo trapos?

El juego merece la pena, el precio que tiene y la cantidad de contenido está más que compensado. La dirección artística, pese a la reutilización de assests que se remontan al primer demons souls, es excelente. Cuando no estás con los enemigos, estás con las mazmorras que suelen incluir un puzzle, o explorando zonas donde te creías que no había nada y te encuentras con cualquier sorpresa.

Lo malo, ya lo han comentado por aquí, falta un diario de dónde has estado, dónde están los NPC's, qué te han pedido. Yo qué sé, algo que sirva para entender qué cojones estás haciendo allí. El mapa no vale para una mierda y aunque puedas hacer anotaciones poniendo iconos tú, tampoco merece mucho la pena porque al final ni siquiera sabes pará que sirven esos iconos. Yo cuando me encontraba un enemigo muy cabrón ponía 6 calaveras para indicarlo, pero no voy a estar así con los mercaderes y con todo. Esa mecánica la veo justificada en juegos como Persona Q o los Etrian Odyssey. Pero ir indicando yo todas las mazmorras que me he pasado me parece ridículo.

Los picos de dificultad son abusivos, estar avanzando tranquilamente y de pronto encontrarte un enemigo que te destroza sin piedad. Le quita a uno las ganas, aunque entiendo que es parte del diseño del juego. luego cuando por fin te lo cargas puede ser de varias maneras. O porque has aprendido como vencerlo y encuentras una estrategia adecuada (satisfacción), porque te has inflado a subir niveles y el enemigo ya no tenía sentido (sopor), porque has aprovechado algún fallo de diseño para cargártelo (jódete enemigo), o porque esa última vez que lo has intentado el enemigo se ha bugeado y la cosa te ha salido bien (confusión).

La cacareada libertad del juego es con muchas comillas, hay multitud de áreas a las que solo puedes acceder por un camino, si no encuentras ese camino, jódete. Estoy hablando de zonas completas del mapeado, es ridículo. Si no ves la escalera, si no ves el teletransportador... Pues te jodes. Esto no es Skyrim, el Gothic o el Breath of the wild dónde te podías meter en cualquier área haciendo el cafre.

El estúpido caballo, que esto es igual una opinión personal. Pero el caballo que te dan es en realidad una moto saltarina. Igual es que yo soy muy old-school, pero en los juegos de mundo abierto por tradición los caballos son medios de trasporte con los que creas una relación. Epona, Agro, la gente hasta le coge cariño a su caballo de Skyrim o the Red Dead Redemption. Y aquí tenemos un caballo sin ninguna personalidad y totalmente desaprovechado.

De la historia no hablo, no la entendí y como no hice las secundarias conseguí el final más estándar que además es una mierda sin cinemáticas. Y como no hay guardados al uso, tampoco voy a jugar 100 horas más o las que tarde, para ver otro final.

Yo he usado guías cuando lo he creído conveniente. De todas maneras la gente que juega sin guías va leyéndose los mensajes que dejan el resto de jugadores por el online, y todos los streamers se pasan la emisión leyendo los mensajes del chat para ver que les dicen. Así que no se me caen los anillos.

La cámara, y se supone que es la mejor cámara que ha tenido un Souls, es... SU PUTA MADRE. Sobre todo para los jugadores de espadón, es un infierno. Cuando el enemigo es grande ya no ves absolutamente nada porque se clipea con la cámara, absurdo.

La optimización de PC es atroz, y por lo que he leído los parches siguen sin arreglarlo. La lógica dice que acabará siendo la mejor versión con el tiempo, pero hoy por hoy es una vergüenza. Yo acabé poniéndolo en medio, porque la cosa no iba y a mi tampoco me importa mucho. Pero los finolis del antialiassing y del 4K están jodidos.

Por supuesto, es uno de los mejores juegos que han salido en los últimos años, prácticamente desde Breath of the Wild. Pero es un juego hardcoreta, esto no se lo acaba cualquiera que solo quiera jugar unas pocas horas a la semana para desconectar. Primero por el nivel de habilidad que exige y segundo porque se tiraría 3 años con el puto juego a cuestas.

Un 92-93 pues vale. Un 97 no lo veo. Y como ahora a los de Ubisoft y EA les dé por, "aprender de Elden Ring" se van a llevar una hostia de cojones. Porque el que esto haya sido un éxito no significa que al usuario medio realmente le guste.

Para concluir, lo que más me gustó del juego fueron las manos enemigas con 10 dedos, hostia puta, que fumadón diseñar eso.

Otra cosa, las áreas donde al juego le da por querer ser un juego de plataformas son un despropósito. Sé que es tradición meter en los Souls zonas así, incluso cuando hasta ahora han sido juegos sin botón de salto. Pero es que menudo desastre, tengo sobre todo en mente una torre que tienes que escalar y luego bajar por dentro de la torre para activar una runa, qué vamos, qué descojone...

Y para acabar, Breath of the wild 2 se va a primavera de 2023. Cagoentodo.

Supongo que dentro de unos años me lo comparé en una rebaja de Steam, pacheado y con los dlc's.


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Mar 2022)

Hola qué ase


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Abr 2022)

Pues ayer vi que Adriana Chechik sigue jugándolo... Le tienen que haber pagado muy bien a ese súcubo para que lleve tantas semanas dándole al tema... Ni cuando se metía 3 pollones negros a la vez en Blacked.com se esforzaba tanto.


----------



## PORRON (5 Abr 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pues ayer vi que Adriana Chechik sigue jugándolo... Le tienen que haber pagado muy bien a ese súcubo para que lleve tantas semanas dándole al tema... Ni cuando se metía 3 pollones negros a la vez en Blacked.com se esforzaba tanto.



 dónde?


----------



## Woden (16 Abr 2022)

Al final lo he retomado. Me he rehecho el personaje y ahora voy de mago y la verdad es que aun sufriendo voy mucho mejor. Le he metido un buen arreón y ya estoy en Crumbling Azula o como se diga.


----------



## NCB (16 Abr 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Bueno, mis opiniones finales.
> 
> Lo primero es que yo no he jugado el juego como se suponía que tenía que haberlo jugado, no he usado las magias, ni los estados alterados de las armas (fuego, sangre, todo eso...), lo segundo porque mis espadones no admitían ese tipo de estados. Apenas he usado los espíritus medusi, lobos y mimic (cuando me vi obligado). El crafteo y su utilidad sigue siendo una incógnita para mi. Las pociones y la mezcla de pociones casi que también. Y por un fallo de diseño del juego acabé con 3 casillas de esas donde puedes meter cosas que aumentan habilidades en vez de con 4 que sería lo normal. Los items tampoco es que los usase demasiado, alguno cuando te envenenan. Y me acabé el juego con más de 30 rune arcs sin utilizar, aunque había restaurado todas las runas menos la de la zorra de Malenia que no tuve huevos a cargármela. Además tampoco usé los poderes especiales de las armas. Vamos que de todas las opciones que me daba el juego he usado menos de la mitad. De hecho acabé el juego sin entender los numeritos de las armas y escudos, y que me maten si entiendo el papel de las armaduras en todo esto.
> 
> ...



Pues te has perdido una gran parte de la gracia del juenjo, que es el elemento rpg sacado de los frikijuenjos de rol. Me refiero al rollito ese de ir viendo stats y como crearte builds optimizados, o al menos cómo ir mejorando al moñeco con un objetivo concreto según las armas que vas a ir usando. Es como jugar a ciegas, aunque supongo que de forma natural si has juenjeago a lo bruto sin magias habrás subido los stats de fuerza y aguante, que para las armas pesadas (no todas) es lo propio.

La cámara no está del todo mal, hasta que viene un bixo y te pone el culo en la cara, y entonces no ves una mierda. Pero en general, cumple.

Si tampoco has usado las cenizas de guerra, te has perdido otro 25% del juenjo. Algunas están completamente OP, como la del escudo barricada, y te hacen la vida muuuucho más fácil.

La optimización de PC, penosa, ciertamente. Las quests, penosas. Los NPCs, penosos y random a más no poder. El combate muy mejorable. El balanceo, también, hay picos de dificultad frustrantes y zonas que se pueden convertir en un paseo aburrido por ir sobrenivelado.

Respecto a esto, si te han dado para el pelo en una zona concreta, es porque no has seguido el supuesto "plan de ruta" que el juego quiere que hagas. Claro, esto no lo sabes hasta que ya lo has jugado, y si eres novato, te pasará como a mi que pensarás que una zona es muy difícil simplemente porque así está diseñada. Pero no, lo que pasa es que supuestamente antes tenías que haber ido a otra a subir tu moñeco de nivel. Pero como el juenjo no te dice nada, aprendes a las malas.

Con todo, juenjazo. No seas niño rata y cómpralo, home.


----------



## NCB (16 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Hola qué ase



@Ratona001 , juenjéalo, que está wapo. Te lo puedes pasar aún siendo manca, si sigues unos consejos básicos y no vas por el mundo abierto ese como pollo sin cabeza. Te haces un build de maga OP o de tortuga a escudazo y pinxito, y listo.


----------



## Woden (16 Abr 2022)

Ok, veo que sólo me faltan los dos jefes finales para acabar la historia, a ver qué tal va la cosa. A los últimos me los cepillado a la primera, sin despeinarme, aunque he pasado como de la mierda de ir a por Malenia.


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> @Ratona001 , juenjéalo, que está wapo. Te lo puedes pasar aún siendo manca, si sigues unos consejos básicos y no vas por el mundo abierto ese como pollo sin cabeza. Te haces un build de maga OP o de tortuga a escudazo y pinxito, y listo.



Que no. El demon Souls que se lo metan por el culo. Me vino con la play 5 y no logré avanzar nada. Todo el rato moría. 

Paso de esos juegos. 

Me motiva buscar cosas y que me den trofeos. 

Lo de que me maten todo el rato y tenga que empezar de nuevo o desde muy atrás hace que mande el juego a la mierda..


----------



## NCB (17 Abr 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que no. El demon Souls que se lo metan por el culo. Me vino con la play 5 y no logré avanzar nada. Todo el rato moría.
> 
> Paso de esos juegos.
> 
> ...



Bueno en este han suavizado bastante los "paseos de la vergüenza" que había que darse en los otros cada vez que te mataban. O eso dicen, los Souls no los he juenjeado como para poder comparar. Además como es mundo abierto, te puedes perder por ahí buscando mierdas y ganando horo para subir de nivel y así trivializar las zonas o jefes que podrían suponer un problema de dificultad.

Aquí los trofeos son el conseguir más equipamientos para tu moñeco.Que si armas raras, armaduras, chismes varios, etc etc. Pero vamos, sí es cierto que como juenjes a pelo, sin seguir ninguna guía o consejos básicos, te van a dar para el pelo. Sabiendo lo que tienes que hacer, en realidad es un juenjo bastante fácil.


----------



## ArturoB (17 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor de lo souls like es la ambientación. Pero la jugabilidad deja mucho que desear. Cuando mueres y mueres, y te empecinas en pasarte el juego esto ya deja de ser un juego y parece más una tarea. A muchos ese rollo de superar retos les gustará, a mi me resulta tedioso y frustrante, y esa sensación no es la que busco cuando me pongo a JUGAR la consola. Para tareas duras ya tengo mi propia vida.

Y lo digo después de pasarme hace poco el Bloodborne. Me lo pasé porque me lo propuse como una tarea, y al final estaba deseando de acabarla.


----------



## ArturoB (17 Abr 2022)

Además, me da mucho por culo la narrativa que tiene, no te enteras de la historia un cojón y tienes que estar tirando de guías porque hay cosas que por ti mismo es imposible que deduzcas. 

A pesar de todo el jodido juego llega a enganchar como entres en esa dinámica de "yo esto me lo paso por cojones". Creo que los fans de esta saga son un poco entre TOC y masoquistas.


----------



## Gouel (17 Abr 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Además, me da mucho por culo la narrativa que tiene, no te enteras de la historia un cojón y tienes que estar tirando de guías porque hay cosas que por ti mismo es imposible que deduzcas.
> 
> A pesar de todo el jodido juego llega a enganchar como entres en esa dinámica de "yo esto me lo paso por cojones". Creo que los fans de esta saga son un poco entre TOC y masoquistas.



Na... Es una pura cuestión de tiempo. A mí me pilla con 15 años y hubiera jugado día y noche hasta pasármelo con la punta del nabo una y otra vez. Con algo más de 40 no tengo el tiempo ni las ganas, para 1 hora con suerte que puedo jugar a la semana no lo voy a dedicar a este tipo de juegos, o a un tarkov por ejemplo. 
Su público objetivo son niños ratas y streamers gilipollas, no gente normal adulta.


----------



## NCB (17 Abr 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Además, me da mucho por culo la narrativa que tiene, no te enteras de la historia un cojón y tienes que estar tirando de guías porque hay cosas que por ti mismo es imposible que deduzcas.
> 
> A pesar de todo el jodido juego llega a enganchar como entres en esa dinámica de "yo esto me lo paso por cojones". Creo que los fans de esta saga son un poco entre TOC y masoquistas.



Justo lo que soy yo LOL

Lo de las quests es lamentable, parece hecho por unos frikis amateurs que están empezando a hacer juegos en los años 90. Pero en fin, es lo que hay.


----------



## angek (18 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta para compararlo con los Souls anteriores.

Una de las cosas que más llaman la atención de estos juegos es la ausencia de mapa.

Es una seña de identidad y supone una forma de no caer en la tentación de usarlo para tener que aprenderse las rutas y los caminos con la cámara y no con el dedo-flecha guía típico. A mí me gustó mucho eso, igual que el resto de propuestas de aprendizaje de patrones para pasárselo, junto a la ansiedad por no perder las almas y la aparente facilidad de la mecánica de espadazos del juego. Lo veo como una manera que tienen los desarrolladores de hacer que los jugadores tengan que apreciar por huevos el trabajo de diseño de niveles o de programación de enemigos.

Tengo entendido que Elden Ring sí usa mapa al nadar por las aguas de los mundos abiertos y eso no me casa con ese "espíritu From" que destila.

¿Mata/cambia mucho la experiencia el mapa?

Edit: Para debatir a los que dicen que la historia es inescrutable, rebuscada para luego ser básica y demás, diré que, sin haber jugado a Elden Ring todavía, las encuentro lo suficientemente útiles y diferentes para no tener que competir con las historias típicas del videojuego, que en muchos casos pretenden ser guiones de Hollywood de segunda que sacan al jugador temporalmente para convertirlo en espectador.

La propuesta que hacen en estos juegos es algo así como la de alguien en ese mundo desolado que no sabe muy bien por qué está ahí y cuyo cometido parece ser matar o ser muerto. Si quiere averiguar los motivos sin entender el mundo que le rodea tendrá que usar un poco la imaginación o creerse lo que quiera, pero al menos podrá indagar si la ambientación le resulta inmersiva.

Cosas como The Last of Us o Red Dead Redemption se basan mucho en narrativa cinematográfica, haciendo interesantes trabajos, pero no dejan de ser adaptaciones de medios.

En cambio, esta gente, From, o Kojima, o incluso Yoko Taro -ya que se mencionó Nier antes- sí que buscan integrar algo más la mecánica jugable con la narración. Algunas veces de forma ridícula o infantil, de hecho.

Otro sería The Witness, por ejemplo.


----------



## BTK (18 Abr 2022)

134h y todavía me deben quedar fácil 20-30 para terminarlo. Me está pareciendo jodidamente largo(en el buen sentido). Estoy en el punto de hacerme todas las misiones guía en mano mientras voy subiendo niveles para mejorar mi build. Tengo ganas de pillarme algún espadón to`guapo que escale con fuerza e inteligencia(o fe).


----------



## Woden (18 Abr 2022)

Lo acabé de una puta vez. Los dos bosses finales (seguidos) me llevaron cuatro intentos (realmente llegué sólo al Elden Beast dos veces, a la segunda me la pasé por la piedra, con la inestimable ayuda de Tiche, aunque me quedó una mierda de vida, todo sea dicho). He optado por el final de Ranni, la Era de las Estrellas.

A la Maleni me la intenté follar tres veces, pero vi que la cosa iba a ser jodida y desistí. Creo que me he dejado, aparte de ella, sólo el dragón Nosequienx en Farum Azula y un par de bosses menores en las mazmorras esas donde hay carros mecánicos que me sacaban de quicio y que no he intentado en serio (veré deé follármelos ahora con calma). 

He pasado de 160 horas y he terminado con un nivel de 183.

Ahora que he terminado este suplicio me siento como de corcho, vacío por de dentro.
La historia es una mierda, el juego tiene un montón de fallos narrativos, pero sí que es un juegazo. Una vez superé el shock y la indignación iniciales me terminó enganchando pese a todas sus carencias.


----------



## NCB (18 Abr 2022)

angek dijo:


> Una pregunta para compararlo con los Souls anteriores.
> 
> Una de las cosas que más llaman la atención de estos juegos es la ausencia de mapa.
> 
> ...



Cómo han dicho, el mapa es sólo un mapa general del mundo por el que te mueves, pero el detalle de las dungeons no está reflejado en él, las tienes que hacer a pelo.

Las quests son una puta mierda, no hay excusa que valga. Los NPC también. La narrativa del juenjo es lamentable, pero da igual. Su mundo es tan espectacular que te atrapa igualmente.


----------



## Woden (19 Abr 2022)

Alguien le ha dado al NG+?


----------



## Woden (21 Abr 2022)

he acabado con todas las mazmorras y jefes salvo la puta Maleni.
A esta terminaré cepillándomela algún día, de momento paso fácil de su primera fase, sin despeinarme, pero luego me jode vivo.
Es que te da una sola hostia y te viste de torero contagiándote el sidra. Instant kill.


----------



## Cuqui (21 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> he acabado con todos las mazmorra y jefes salvo la puta Maleni.
> A esta terminaré cepillándomela algún día, de momento paso fácil de su primera fase, sin despeinarme, pero luego me jode vivo.



Yo voy ahora a por el clerigo bestia en farum azula, me queda mucho para enfrentarme a esa mala puta?


----------



## NCB (22 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo voy ahora a por el clerigo bestia en farum azula, me queda mucho para enfrentarme a esa mala puta?



Creo que es opcional, te puedes acabar el juenjo sin matar a la poota. O sea que lo antes o después que quieras ir a invitarla a fantas depende más bien de que hayas buscado mierdas por ahí perdidas que de que avances en la historia principal.

Yo estoy ahora en su pueblo, a ver si asoma la poota y veo si es tan difícil como dicen


----------



## Cuqui (22 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Creo que es opcional, te puedes acabar el juenjo sin matar a la poota. O sea que lo antes o después que quieras ir a invitarla a fantas depende más bien de que hayas buscado mierdas por ahí perdidas que de que avances en la historia principal.
> 
> Yo estoy ahora en su pueblo, a ver si asoma la poota y veo si es tan difícil como dicen



Estoy tratando de hacerme el 100% de los bosses, aunque creo que la he pifiado al no hacer la quest de la PUTA de los abrazos. Ni en los juegos te puedes fiar del abrazo de una mujer. Tengo una espinita clavada con las pueblerianas asi que esa no se me escapa.

Pd: se que te pillaste el paladin hijodeputa.


----------



## Woden (22 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo voy ahora a por el clerigo bestia en farum azula, me queda mucho para enfrentarme a esa mala puta?



Es opcional. No te la encontrarás ahí.


----------



## El gostoso (22 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> he acabado con todas las mazmorras y jefes salvo la puta Maleni.
> A esta terminaré cepillándomela algún día, de momento paso fácil de su primera fase, sin despeinarme, pero luego me jode vivo.



La maleni esa, no era del PSOE?


----------



## Woden (22 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> La maleni esa, no era del PSOE?



Tiene toda la pinta. Una feminazi pelofrito empoderada de la peor especie es la hija de puta.


----------



## NCB (22 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Estoy tratando de hacerme el 100% de los bosses, aunque creo que la he pifiado al no hacer la quest de la PUTA de los abrazos. Ni en los juegos te puedes fiar del abrazo de una mujer. Tengo una espinita clavada con las pueblerianas asi que esa no se me escapa.
> 
> Pd: se que te pillaste el paladin hijodeputa.



No pues me pillé al vagabundo, aunque luego ya fui ganando mucho horo y le puse una armadura wapa en lugar de la roñosa esa con la que empiezas.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL he matado a la Maleni con un glitch      

Total que probé a ver si se podía hacer algo a pelo durante un rato, y como vi que el combate era una PUTA MIERDA RANDOM en la que sólo puedes esperar y esperar y esperar hasta darle un toque, tiré de mimic y a tomar por culo. Pues en esto que la estamos haciendo un gangbang entre mi prehmo y yo, y justo en el momento en que termina la primera fase de la pelea, se estunea, voy corriendo a hacerle un facial-remate, y empieza la cutscene en la que se empelota. Bueno pues al terminar la cutscene termina el remate y se muere LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

A tomar por culo poota empoderada y desarrolladores japoneses que no testean sus juegos. Lamentable el equipo de testeo, que los despidan a todos o se hagan seppuku.


----------



## chainsaw man (22 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> No pues me pillé al vagabundo, aunque luego ya fui ganando mucho horo y le puse una armadura wapa en lugar de la roñosa esa con la que empiezas.
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL he matado a la Maleni con un glitch
> 
> ...



Lo mismo le has metido algun tipo de veneno, sangrando, etc... y durante la cinematica se la ha cepillado, esto tambien pasaba en otros juegos de fromsoft como bloodbourne...


----------



## NCB (22 Abr 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Lo mismo le has metido algun tipo de veneno, sangrando, etc... y durante la cinematica se la ha cepillado, esto tambien pasaba en otros juegos de fromsoft como bloodbourne...



Sí, algo de eso, el prehmo llevaba un hierro con una magia que aplicaba DoT, así es que supongo que la animación del remate sumada al efecto del arma hizo que no pudiera rellenarse la barra de energía para la segunda fase. Pero vamos, es un glitch, eso evidentemente no está hecho así a propósito.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Abr 2022)

¿si estuviéramos en Liurnia con una build de fuerza y destreza con un vagante cuál seria el arma que desarrollariais más a full?
Yo estoy con la de Darrewill.


----------



## NCB (22 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿si estuviéramos en Liurnia con una build de fuerza y destreza con un vagante cuál seria el arma que desarrollariais más a full?
> Yo estoy con la de Darrewill.



La que más te guste, eso en realidad importa poco. Lo fundamental es ir subiendo vida al ritmo en el que vas avanzando, para que no te maten de un par de toques. Luego ya mejorar armas al gusto, ve cambiando. Yo tenía la espada larga como hierro básico del que tirar y luego de secundario pues lo que me iba saliendo. Eso sí, es un puto coñazo mejorar las armas echando viajes de la vieja de las xinas al jipi. Otro fallo de diseño por el que habría que colgar por los pies a alguno.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿si estuviéramos en Liurnia con una build de fuerza y destreza con un vagante cuál seria el arma que desarrollariais más a full?
> Yo estoy con la de Darrewill.



Hablando de la reina de la putrefaccion.... La uchikatana y despues la nodakiri (o como se llame), que es la katana mas larga del juego. Para esta ultima tienes que hacer una quest y si la pifias es posible que te quedes sin ella. No hagas caso al paladin NCB, el arma es mas importante que subir niveles. De hecho, ademas de los "no hit" y "no dead", uno de los retos tipicos era pasarse los souls a nivel 1.


----------



## NCB (22 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Hablando de la reina de la putrefaccion.... La uchikatana y despues la nodakiri (o como se llame), que es la katana mas larga del juego. Para esta ultima tienes que hacer una quest y si la pifias es posible que te quedes sin ella. No hagas caso al paladin NCB, el arma es mas importante que subir niveles. De hecho, ademas de los "no hit" y "no dead", uno de los retos tipicos era pasarse los souls a nivel 1.



No no, yo no digo que no importe mejorar el arma, digo que es más importante mejorar la vida para que no te estén matando constantemente. Las armas hay que mejorarlas conforme vas pillando xinas por ahí perdidas, y cuando te las vende la vieja gitana farmear un poco para ir subiendo las que te apetezca. Obviamente sin farmeo tienes que centrarte en unas pocas porque no hay tanta xina suelta para tanta arma.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> No no, yo no digo que no importe mejorar el arma, digo que es más importante mejorar la vida para que no te estén matando constantemente. Las armas hay que mejorarlas conforme vas pillando xinas por ahí perdidas, y cuando te las vende la vieja gitana farmear un poco para ir subiendo las que te apetezca. Obviamente sin farmeo tienes que centrarte en unas pocas porque no hay tanta xina suelta para tanta arma.



A mi me sobran piedras sin farmear. Tienes que fijarte en los escalados, hay armas que dan mucho daño base pero escalan fatal. Yo solo he subido tres armas, de ellas 2 a +9, sobre todo para poder provocar diferentes tipos de daño.
Un truco que podeis hacer cuando no conoceis la vulnerabilidad del boss es, os poneis a dual un arma con veneno y otra con sangrado, invocais al mimico y os cambiais el arma a congelacion y sangrado, por ejemplo. 
Yo me preocupo mucho mas del daño y la resistencia que de la vida porque hay golpes y/o combos que si te pillan caes de 1 hit. A mas daño menos tiempo necesitas sin cometer errores, pero vaya que tambien son estilos de juego. En el 1 y el 2 iba cagao con escudo, en el 3 y en elden voy con katana a dos manos (tambien es cierto que no me funciona bien el LB).


----------



## NCB (22 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> A mi me sobran piedras sin farmear. Tienes que fijarte en los escalados, hay armas que dan mucho daño base pero escalan fatal. Yo solo he subido tres armas, de ellas 2 a +9, sobre todo para poder provocar diferentes tipos de daño.
> Un truco que podeis hacer cuando no conoceis la vulnerabilidad del boss es, os poneis a dual un arma con veneno y otra con sangrado, invocais al mimico y os cambiais el arma a congelacion y sangrado, por ejemplo.
> Yo me preocupo mucho mas del daño y la resistencia que de la vida porque hay golpes y/o combos que si te pillan caes de 1 hit. A mas daño menos tiempo necesitas sin cometer errores, pero vaya que tambien son estilos de juego. En el 1 y el 2 iba cagao con escudo, en el 3 y en elden voy con katana a dos manos (tambien es cierto que no me funciona bien el LB).



Lo sé, lo sé, ya me preocupé de saber qué coño eran las letras esas de las afinidades y tal. Lo de primar el daño sobre la vida es un error para los principiantes, porque te van a matar mucho más. Es mejor ir aprendiendo los patrones de los bixos más jodidos antes que ir a lo loco a matarlos. Claro, para los masillas es justo al revés, mejor pegar duro para quitartelos de encima cuanto antes. Pero en general, como vayas bajo de vida, HAS MUERTO x 1000 veces.

Los que ya saben de qué va la vaina pueden ir a mejorar daño directamente.

Las katanas son para xinos maricones home. Los alfotas vamos con un buen yerro toledano (que por cierto en el juego son una mierda al lado de las katanas, putos japos como barren para casa).

Lo de las vulnerabilidades en realidad llegado a cierto punto da un poco igual, usando al mimico te puedes echar un cigar mientras él se encarga del jefe.


----------



## Woden (24 Abr 2022)

Estoy dándole al ng+ y de momento esto es un paseo militar. Ahora que conozco el mapa y lo que hay que hacer voy follado.


----------



## NCB (24 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Estoy dándole al ng+ y de momento esto es un paseo militar. Ahora que conozco el mapa y lo que hay que hacer voy follado.



Yo creo que es mejor empezar de cero con un moñeco en bolas y nivel 1. Si no, pierde la gracia y al final es como dices un paseo pillando las cuatro cosas que necesites para avanzar. Me ha decepcionado que no hubiera un endgame en condiciones, en plan una mazmorra grande petada de enemigos tochos, y todo sea volver a empezar pero con el moñeco basado. A ver si hay un DLC en ese sentido.

Eso sí, empezarlo de nuevo en bolas es la hostia, vas por ahí buscándote la vida robándole los pantalones a los masillas. Es mucho más divertido.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Yo creo que es mejor empezar de cero con un moñeco en bolas y nivel 1. Si no, pierde la gracia y al final es como dices un paseo pillando las cuatro cosas que necesites para avanzar. Me ha decepcionado que no hubiera un endgame en condiciones, en plan una mazmorra grande petada de enemigos tochos, y todo sea volver a empezar pero con el moñeco basado. A ver si hay un DLC en ese sentido.
> 
> Eso sí, empezarlo de nuevo en bolas es la hostia, vas por ahí buscándote la vida robándole los pantalones a los masillas. Es mucho más divertido.



Al final y despues de tanto rajar te lo has pulido y vuelto a empezar?


----------



## NCB (24 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Al final y despues de tanto rajar te lo has pulido y vuelto a empezar?



Hombre claro, es un juenjazo. De lo mejor que se ha editado en la última década. Lo que pasa es que tiene fallos gravísimos incomprensibles, que se hubieran solucionado simplemente juntando dos neuronas. Yo he tenido al final que usar una plantilla para el configurador del mando en Steam para arreglar la chapuza de controles que te vienen por defecto. Y me estoy planteando contratar a un modder para que me lo truque y se puedan cancelar las animaciones de recovery de los ataques LOL

Con la cantidad de millones que se gastan en el desarrollo y los equipos tan enormes de personas trabajando en ellos, no tienen a nadie que les explique que ciertas cosas ya se vienen haciendo de otra manera desde hace años??? Puto Miyazaki frikazo.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Hombre claro, es un juenjazo. De lo mejor que se ha editado en la última década. Lo que pasa es que tiene fallos gravísimos incomprensibles, que se hubieran solucionado simplemente juntando dos neuronas. Yo he tenido al final que usar una plantilla para el configurador del mando en Steam para arreglar la chapuza de controles que te vienen por defecto. Y me estoy planteando contratar a un modder para que me lo truque y se puedan cancelar las animaciones de recovery de los ataques LOL
> 
> Con la cantidad de millones que se gastan en el desarrollo y los equipos tan enormes de personas trabajando en ellos, no tienen a nadie que les explique que ciertas cosas ya se vienen haciendo de otra manera desde hace años??? Puto Miyazaki frikazo.



A los soulers nos gusta asi, hijodeputa. Ten en cuenta que tienen de dejar cosas para el futuro. Y si, es lo mejor de la ultima decada. 
No es lo mismo, pero dale un try a dark souls 3. Yo creo que te gustara. Es mas oscuro y no tendras salto ni mundo abierto pero tendras todo lo demas.


----------



## NCB (24 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> A los soulers nos gusta asi, hijodeputa. Ten en cuenta que tienen de dejar cosas para el futuro. Y si, es lo mejor de la ultima decada.
> No es lo mismo, pero dale un try a dark souls 3. Yo creo que te gustara. Es mas oscuro y no tendras salto ni mundo abierto pero tendras todo lo demas.



Os han acostumbrado a la caquita y ya no hay quien os saque de ahí. El combate a estas alturas es demasiado arcaico, y mira que parece que intentan ponerse al día, pero nada, no acaban de entender qué es lo que hace el combatplay desafiante y divertido al mismo tiempo. Están emperrados en que tiene que ser unidimensional y repetitivo, sin dar una mínima opción a la creatividad. Roll, roll, roll, roll... ahora salta y dale al bixo un toque! Venga otra vez roll, roll, roll...

Pero se compensa con la ambientación, el diseño de escenarios y enemigos, y los pequeños detalles que te dejan con el culo torcido. Yo me quedé un rato viendo como tocaba la flauta el paje ese que te encuentras de repente en Lyndell. Daba pena matarlo y todo. Y así, muchas cosas repartidas por el juenjo. Hoy mismo he visto una animación de enemigo nueva, le di un flechazo a un notas que iba montado a caballo en toda la jeta, se llevó las manos a la jeta, se morió, y se calló al suelo dejando al caballo por ahí pastando. Alucinante.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Os han acostumbrado a la caquita y ya no hay quien os saque de ahí. El combate a estas alturas es demasiado arcaico, y mira que parece que intentan ponerse al día, pero nada, no acaban de entender qué es lo que hace el combatplay desafiante y divertido al mismo tiempo. Están emperrados en que tiene que ser unidimensional y repetitivo, sin dar una mínima opción a la creatividad. Roll, roll, roll, roll... ahora salta y dale al bixo un toque! Venga otra vez roll, roll, roll...
> 
> Pero se compensa con la ambientación, el diseño de escenarios y enemigos, y los pequeños detalles que te dejan con el culo torcido. Yo me quedé un rato viendo como tocaba la flauta el paje ese que te encuentras de repente en Lyndell. Daba pena matarlo y todo. Y así, muchas cosas repartidas por el juenjo. Hoy mismo he visto una animación de enemigo nueva, le di un flechazo a un notas que iba montado a caballo en toda la jeta, se llevó las manos a la jeta, se morió, y se calló al suelo dejando al caballo por ahí pastando. Alucinante.



Cual es ese juego con un combate tan maravilloso?


----------



## NCB (24 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Cual es ese juego con un combate tan maravilloso?



De hack n slash puro, Devil May Cry 3, 4, y 5, y Bayonetta 1 y 2. El 2 especialmente es prácticamente la perfección. Ya metidos en juenjos híbridos, el más reciente el God of War, que tiene un combate bastante resultón.

En todos ellos lo importante es el back n forth, de manera que el combate fluye como una especie de baile en el que se producen entre los bichos y el moñeco unas acciones y unas respuestas encadenadas de forma fluida.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> De hack n slash puro, Devil May Cry 3, 4, y 5, y Bayonetta 1 y 2. El 2 especialmente es prácticamente la perfección. Ya metidos en juenjos híbridos, el más reciente el God of War, que tiene un combate bastante resultón.
> 
> En todos ellos lo importante es el back n forth, de manera que el combate fluye como una especie de baile en el que se producen entre los bichos y el moñeco unas acciones y unas respuestas encadenadas de forma fluida.



Me baje el god of war pero no lo he empezado. No suelo jugar porque en los ultimos años solo me he enganchado a los souls y a algun tower defense. Suponen un reto como algunos bosses de elden o cualquier manco machaca botones se los hace?
A mi es que el combate de los souls me encanta, me faltaria un puntito mas de fluidez, un mundo ligeramente mas vivo y alguna cinematica.


----------



## NCB (24 Abr 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Me baje el god of war pero no lo he empezado. No suelo jugar porque en los ultimos años solo me he enganchado a los souls y a algun tower defense. Suponen un reto como algunos bosses de elden o cualquier manco machaca botones se los hace?
> A mi es que el combate de los souls me encanta, me faltaria un puntito mas de fluidez, un mundo ligeramente mas vivo y alguna cinematica.



Es más cinematográfico que los Souls, por lo que los personajes y el desarrollo de la historia tienen mucho más peso y están infinitamente más elaborados. El doblaje al español es excelente, por cierto. Han querido hacer un juenjo híbrido entre hack n slash y open world rpg. Digamos que un 60/40, y les ha quedado bastante bien.

Los escenario son más angostos y guiados que en ER claro, y el mapa no es tan grande, es un juego que va más al grano. Respecto a los bosses, son bastante más fáciles y tiene muy pocos. Es la principal queja de todos los que lo han jugado. Eso sí, los que hay están muy bien planteados. Mención especial a las Valkirias, que curiosamente son opcionales.

Respecto a si son difíciles... depende del nivel de dificultad que selecciones. Pasarte por la piedra a la reina Valkiria en dificultad máxima NG+ es un reto sólo apto para expertos.

Por cierto que los bosses de ER son un chiste usando invocaciones. Y si no las usas, una puta mierda en la que no puedes hacer nada el 90% del tiempo aparte de esperar a ver si el puto bixo deja un hueco para darle un toquecito. A excepción de los tres primeros que sí que están muy bien planteados, no sé que coño les ha pasado para cagarla tanto en el resto. O bueno, sí lo imagino...


----------



## Woden (25 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Yo creo que es mejor empezar de cero con un moñeco en bolas y nivel 1. Si no, pierde la gracia y al final es como dices un paseo pillando las cuatro cosas que necesites para avanzar. Me ha decepcionado que no hubiera un endgame en condiciones, en plan una mazmorra grande petada de enemigos tochos, y todo sea volver a empezar pero con el moñeco basado. A ver si hay un DLC en ese sentido.
> 
> Eso sí, empezarlo de nuevo en bolas es la hostia, vas por ahí buscándote la vida robándole los pantalones a los masillas. Es mucho más divertido.



Si acabo este ng+, probablemente haga esto que dices tú de empezar con un desgraciado en bolas.


----------



## NCB (25 Abr 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Si acabo este ng+, probablemente haga esto que dices tú de empezar con un desgraciado en bolas.



Se disfruta más así. Es más desafiante y al saber más o menos el orden que tienes que seguir no llegas a ninguna zona quedándote corto o pasándote de nivel. Vas pillando la chatarra y poco a poco te vas creando un build. Mola.


----------



## Woden (25 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Se disfruta más así. Es más desafiante y al saber más o menos el orden que tienes que seguir no llegas a ninguna zona quedándote corto o pasándote de nivel. Vas pillando la chatarra y poco a poco te vas creando un build. Mola.



Pero lo que estoy disfrutando ahora en ng+ pasándome por la piedra a la primera a los hijueputas que me machacaron mil veces durante la primera partida también mola por doquier. 
La venganza contra el tullido contrahecho fue tan dulce como las lágrimas de progre.


----------



## NCB (29 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, cansado de la mierda de miríada de defectos que trae el juenjo oficial, me he puesto a mirar mods. Esto es un puto mundo nuevo, a los que sigáis dándole al tema os recomiendo encarecidamente el mod Elden Ring Reforged. Corrige un montón de la basura y añade cambios que uno se pregunta cómo es que no vienen de fábrica y tenga que ser la comunidad mod la que consiga que el juenjo se pueda disfrutar de verdad.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Abr 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Por cierto, cansado de la mierda de miríada de defectos que trae el juenjo oficial, me he puesto a mirar mods. Esto es un puto mundo nuevo, a los que sigáis dándole al tema os recomiendo encarecidamente el mod Elden Ring Reforged. Corrige un montón de la basura y añade cambios que uno se pregunta cómo es que no vienen de fábrica y tenga que ser la comunidad mod la que consiga que el juenjo se pueda disfrutar de verdad.



Oh he visto un mod de easy mod (que debe equivaler a dificultad normal de cualquier otro juego). A lo mejor me lo vuelvo a instalar sólo por eso.


----------



## NCB (29 Abr 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Oh he visto un mod de easy mod (que debe equivaler a dificultad normal de cualquier otro juego). A lo mejor me lo vuelvo a instalar sólo por eso.



No he visto las características de ese mod específicamente, pero supongo que simplemente modificará los stats de los enemigos en plan reducción del daño que infligen y la vida que tienen. El mod que he mencionado yo también incluye un selector de dificultad, con tres modos más fáciles y uno más difícil. Pongo el enlace:









ERR - Elden Ring Reforged


A thorough revision of Elden Ring's balance and mechanics. Covers enemies, boss fights, hitboxes, animations, equipment, the camera, and more. Includes unique camera parameters for boss fights, impro




www.nexusmods.com





En realidad, el juenjo es mucho más fácil de lo que parece, simplemente hay que "hacer lo que se supone que tienes que hacer"; me refiero a seguir un orden en la exploración de manera que no te metas en una zona con el moñeco underleveled. Leveleando adecuadamente y haciéndote de las herramientas más OP, el juenjo es un paseo. Mimic maximizado por ejemplo destruye TODOS los bosses, y los primeros bosses que tienes que hacerte forzosamente hasta poder conseguir mimic también tienen la opción de sumonear a coleguis que les dan para el pelo.


----------



## Leandro lo (30 Abr 2022)

Me he pasado el bloodborne y su DLC unas cinco veces y el darle souls 3 otras tres. Estos dos juegos están entre mis diez juegos favoritos de toda mi vida.
Me pase ayer elden ring, y me ha quedado una sensación agridulce y al contrario que otros juegos de from no me apetece tanto rejugarlo. He aquí mi análisis.
Es como un dark souls 3 pero en mundo abierto, con el problema de que los escenarios o situaciones más jugables son las que se dan en los escenarios cerrados como un souls al uso. Me explico en los primeras horas de juego me estaba pareciendo un poco tostón pero cuando llegue al castillo de velo tormentoso( típico escenario souls) ahí empezé a disfrutar. Se podrían haber ahorrado el mundo abierto y mejorar y pulir las otras localizaciones.
No me ha parecido difícil como otros souls, si llevas las estadísticas altas, armas y equipamiento al máximo no morirás tanto.
Los bosses están bien en general, pero su dificultad es proporcional a lo chetada que este tu invocación. Yo llevaba la mimic y casi todos los jefes los mataba entre el primer y quinto intento. Los que más me van costado, el noble sacrosermo, el comandante oneill( el que más) y radagon.
El apartado artístico( jugué en PS4) es de lo más flojos que he visto en un juego de from. Los gráficos, los escenarios, y sobretodo la música no llega al nivel de un bloodborne.
Mención aparte especial a los npc sin carisma y a la historia que apenas la sigues.
Tiene cosas buenas cómo la variedad de enemigos y bosses, así como una cantidad brutal de armas, magias, equipamiento( en eso no tiene rival).
En fin que es un buen juego, pero lejos de otras obras de from.
Me ha sentado mal que youtubers que sigo no hayan sido más sinceros con la calidad del juego, mención especial a las páginas especializadas que parecen que hayan jugado a otro juego diferente del que yo he jugado.


----------



## BTK (5 May 2022)

Llevo 140h y acabo de llegar a pico de los gigantes. Se me está haciendo tedioso y largo de cojones, también es verdad que estoy explorando hasta la última esquina, pero llega un punto donde agota ver la enésima mazmorra clónica y su boss reciclado.


----------



## Woden (8 May 2022)

El ng+1 sigue siendo un paseo militar, me pasé por la piedra a Renala y Radahn a la primera y a todo bicho viviente y no muerto de Liurnia, Caelid y basura subterránea aneja. 
Nivel 200 pero ya cada vez es más difícil de subir y tampoco tiene mucho sentido debido a que te capan las habilidades a partir de ciertos niveles.

Me flipa comprobar en internec que hay tipos que han llegado a ng+7, eso si que es moral.


----------



## NCB (8 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El ng+1 sigue siendo un paseo militar, me pasé por la piedra a Renala y Radahn a la primera y a todo bicho viviente y no muerto de Liurnia, Caelid y basura subterránea aneja.
> Nivel 200 pero ya cada vez es más difícil de subir y tampoco tiene mucho sentido debido a que te capan las habilidades a partir de ciertos niveles.
> 
> Me flipa comprobar en internec que hay tipos que han llegado a ng+7, eso si que es moral.



Para eso es mejor enredar con mods. Hay algunos bastante currados que le dan otro aire y corrigen muchas de las mierdas que trae por defecto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 May 2022)

Tu lokohhhhhhhh le dicen k el obiwan va a sacar la segunda parte de la guía to flama de elden ya!!!!!


----------



## k098 (25 May 2022)

BTK dijo:


> Llevo 140h y acabo de llegar a pico de los gigantes. Se me está haciendo tedioso y largo de cojones, también es verdad que estoy explorando hasta la última esquina, pero llega un punto donde agota ver la enésima mazmorra clónica y su boss reciclado.



Yo casi 70 horas con la hechicera y me he atascado con el Gigante de fuego. He visto truquetes de salir de la zona y matar con flechas, pero la verdad es que me empieza a aburrir el tema hechicero. Además que no vale desde el patch el truco de que se tire por la montaña (perdí una hora intentándolo).

Así que, para refrescar un poco me lo he empezado de nuevo, pero un personaje justo lo contrario, vagabundo mole basado en fuerza y resistencia y joder, menudo cambio, sabiendo lo que hay que hacer. Llevo 4 horas de juego, nivel 50, y ya me he follado a Margit y a Godrick, y a varios minijefes que me hicieron la vida imposible la primera vez, como el del caballo del principio, me lo he pasado a la segunda. La verdad es que es más divertido ir con el espadón reventando moñecos. Estaba hasta la polla de la piedra refulgente grande de los cojones y el lanzarrocas. Ahora dudo si seguir con la historia de mi personaje principal o, ya que he cogido carrerilla, pasármelo con el vagabundo, porque pinta que me voy a pasar también a Radhán con la punta de la polla y ya tendré una armadura decente.


----------



## NCB (25 May 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Yo casi 70 horas con la hechicera y me he atascado con el Gigante de fuego. He visto truquetes de salir de la zona y matar con flechas, pero la verdad es que me empieza a aburrir el tema hechicero. Además que no vale desde el patch el truco de que se tire por la montaña (perdí una hora intentándolo).
> 
> Así que, para refrescar un poco me lo he empezado de nuevo, pero un personaje justo lo contrario, vagabundo mole basado en fuerza y resistencia y joder, menudo cambio, sabiendo lo que hay que hacer. Llevo 4 horas de juego, nivel 50, y ya me he follado a Margit y a Godrick, y a varios minijefes que me hicieron la vida imposible la primera vez, como el del caballo del principio, me lo he pasado a la segunda. La verdad es que es más divertido ir con el espadón reventando moñecos. Estaba hasta la polla de la piedra refulgente grande de los cojones y el lanzarrocas. Ahora dudo si seguir con la historia de mi personaje principal o, ya que he cogido carrerilla, pasármelo con el vagabundo, porque pinta que me voy a pasar también a Radhán con la punta de la polla y ya tendré una armadura decente.



Siempre puedes resetear al moñeco una vez has pasado la academia jarrypoter, usando los gusanos esos blancos que te van dando de vez en cuando, no hace falta empezar de cero.

De todas formas el gigante ese es duro de pelar, duuro de pelaaar. Tienes que pillarle el truco a subir y bajarte del caballo según toque, y tener al moñeco bien optimizado.


----------



## k098 (25 May 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Siempre puedes resetear al moñeco una vez has pasado la academia jarrypoter, usando los gusanos esos blancos que te van dando de vez en cuando, no hace falta empezar de cero.
> 
> De todas formas el gigante ese es duro de pelar, duuro de pelaaar. Tienes que pillarle el truco a subir y bajarte del caballo según toque, y tener al moñeco bien optimizado.



Sí, si lo he reseteado una vez, pero no se puede cambiar de sexo, ¿no? Lo reseteé para meterle más inteligencia, que lo había nivelado todo demasiado. Me apetecía además empezar y ver los jefes del principio, ahora que soy un poco menos manco. 

Más o menos ya he pillado lo de saltar del caballo cuando te tira la nieve, pero mi hechicera tiene poca vida y no tengo con qué quitarle casi vida. Tengo un espadón de hechizo pero es muy lento. Vi que muchos usan el aliento de dragón, pero no lo tengo y al ir a matar un dragón (no me quedaban más corazones de esos) con mi mierda de personaje, y lo que me estaba costando, me cansé y empecé juego nuevo. Además he visto que muchas veces lo que mejor funciona es la técnica de quedarse bajo las patas de los bosses, así que así ando... hoy pillaré el espadón del señor de los anillos y la ceniza lightning no sé qué, si me da tiempo mato a Radahn, y creo que ya voy del tiri con mi nuevo bicho, a tope de fuerza y vida y resistencia.


----------



## k098 (25 May 2022)

Quería decir de Juego de Tronos, no el señor de los anillos, claro.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 May 2022)

El xokitas hoy lleva 7 horas seguidas atascado en el mismo boss, con más de 230 intentos fallidos... No, si al final tendrá razón Sasel...



@Pajarotto


----------



## Cuqui (27 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> El xokitas hoy lleva 7 horas seguidas atascado en el mismo boss, con más de 230 intentos fallidos... No, si al final tendrá razón Sasel...
> 
> 
> 
> @Pajarotto



Dijo que no lo iba a jugar (para que no se le vieran las costuras) y no le ha quedado otro remedio. Sigue perdiendo subs y visitas?


----------



## Pajarotto (27 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> El xokitas hoy lleva 7 horas seguidas atascado en el mismo boss, con más de 230 intentos fallidos... No, si al final tendrá razón Sasel...
> 
> 
> 
> @Pajarotto



¿Te acuerda de cuando los juegos eran para divertirse?

Yo tampoco.

El Sasel ni lo jugó, hizo una vuelta de media hora huyendo de todos los enemigos y adiós muy buenas. Que no hable mucho porque es otro tryharder.


----------



## Cuqui (27 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Te acuerda de cuando los juegos eran para divertirse?
> 
> Yo tampoco.
> 
> El Sasel ni lo jugó, hizo una vuelta de media hora huyendo de todos los enemigos y adiós muy buenas. Que no hable mucho porque es otro tryharder.



Te lo pasaste?


----------



## Woden (27 May 2022)

Yo sigo dándole a mi new game +1. Ahora voy a por el gigante otra vez. De momento paseo militar absoluto.


----------



## NCB (27 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Yo sigo dándole a mi new game +1. Ahora voy a por el gigante otra vez. De momento paseo militar absoluto.



Si lo juenjas en PC, instálate mejor el mod Elden Ring Reforged. Estamos ahí un grupo de frikis dándole caña y mejorándolo con cositas xulas.

Eso sí, con mods no se puede juenjear online. Por lo menos hasta que saquen el otro mod cooperativo que ya está casi terminado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Ya casi está la segunda parte de mi guía.....


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 May 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Dijo que no lo iba a jugar (para que no se le vieran las costuras) y no le ha quedado otro remedio. Sigue perdiendo subs y visitas?



Estuvo todo el mes pasado perdiendo subs y viewers, pero con el Elden Ring de momento ya no cae más... Ahora lleva días estabilizado en 14.000 subs y una media de 12.000-14.000 viewers simultáneos.

Pero sí, respecto a sus competidores directos ha perdido bastante. Hace unos meses el Xokas siempre tenía más espectadores que el Rubius e Illojuan, y sólo le ganaban Ibai y Auronplay. Esta semana el Rubius e Illojuan tienen como 5 veces más espectadores que él... El Rubius le está sacando partido al seguimiento del juicio de Johnny Depp y Amber Heard.

Es curioso, porque este seguimiento lo tendría que estar haciendo el Xokas hablando de lo zorras que son las mujeres, pero al haber sido funado tantas veces, ya no puede hacerlo.

Está atado de pies y manos, por eso va cayendo.


----------



## Woden (27 May 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Si lo juenjas en PC, instálate mejor el mod Elden Ring Reforged. Estamos ahí un grupo de frikis dándole caña y mejorándolo con cositas xulas.
> 
> Eso sí, con mods no se puede juenjear online. Por lo menos hasta que saquen el otro mod cooperativo que ya está casi terminado.



Nope, estoy jugando en PS5.


----------



## NCB (27 May 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Nope, estoy jugando en PS5.



Una pvtada, porque la versión vanilla es una puta mierda llena de cagadas por todas partes que algunos modders se están encargando de arreglar.

El juenjo es como si te dejan un McLaren para que corras en un circuito, pero le rajan las ruedas porque "no quieren que corras mucho". Pero la base que tiene es cojonuda, cuando los modders terminen rompiendo el código para saber cómo editar los eventos en el mapa, se podrán hacer la hostia de cosas nuevas.

Por ahora es posible rebalancear todos los parámetros, y hacer intercambios de animaciones, con todo lo que eso implica.


----------



## Woden (27 May 2022)

Este juego, con pocas cosas más, sería imbatible, pero los putos japos lo han sacado con lo básico. Una lástima. Aun así lo he gostado y regostado.


----------



## NCB (28 May 2022)

Pues acaba de salir el cooperativo modeado para cuatro jugadores ilimitado... Jojojo esto deja en brajas al original. Coop de verdad y no la pvta mierda a cachos con invasiones constantes que tiene el original, y encima compatible con otros mods!!!!

Por lo que ahora se puede juenjear con mods online jojojojojojo Hikikomorismo en BENA


----------



## Red Herring (1 Jun 2022)

Nuevo update del chino :


----------



## k098 (7 Jun 2022)

Bueno... progresos (recordad que juego con teclado y ratón).

Dejé mi hechicera nivel 100 y pico y 80 horas (¿130?, no recuerdo) aburrido de lanzar fliflí y atascado en el gigante de fuego. Con mi nuevo build, un guerrero bestia, espadas colosales, he llegado al gigante en 29 horas y nivel 82, y también me atasqué un poco con ese boss. Cambié un poco la build a destreza y me lo he follado vivo con la uchigatana +13 (ahora la tengo +19) con cenizas de Seppuku y una docena de intentos. ¿Qué me recomendáis, paso el punto de no retorno o hago secundarias? Me he cargado a Rennala, al gordo ese del palacio, a Radahn, a los típicos del castillo pero no he hecho secundaria de Renni.

Aparte estoy imprimiéndome con la impresora de resina muñequitos. Ahí va el troll gigante.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jun 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Bueno... progresos (recordad que juego con teclado y ratón).



Gastate unos euros en un mando, por Dios.


----------



## NCB (8 Jun 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Bueno... progresos (recordad que juego con teclado y ratón).
> 
> Dejé mi hechicera nivel 100 y pico y 80 horas (¿130?, no recuerdo) aburrido de lanzar fliflí y atascado en el gigante de fuego. Con mi nuevo build, un guerrero bestia, espadas colosales, he llegado al gigante en 29 horas y nivel 82, y también me atasqué un poco con ese boss. Cambié un poco la build a destreza y me lo he follado vivo con la uchigatana +13 (ahora la tengo +19) con cenizas de Seppuku y una docena de intentos. ¿Qué me recomendáis, paso el punto de no retorno o hago secundarias? Me he cargado a Rennala, al gordo ese del palacio, a Radahn, a los típicos del castillo pero no he hecho secundaria de Renni.
> 
> Aparte estoy imprimiéndome con la impresora de resina muñequitos. Ahí va el troll gigante.



Nivel 82 parece un poco justito para la montaña esa. Yo estoy enredando por Lyndell aún y llevo un nivel 132. Eso sí, estoy juenjeando el mod Reforged en modo Jard, que la cosa cambia mucho. No sé, yo no me dejo una secundaria sin hacer, aunque sea por completionismo. Una pena que lo juenjes en ps5, en pc con los mods esto es la pvta hostia. El coop a 4 ya no te digo, incluso con los bugs, te lo pasas pipa.


----------



## k098 (8 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Nivel 82 parece un poco justito para la montaña esa. Yo estoy enredando por Lyndell aún y llevo un nivel 132. Eso sí, estoy juenjeando el mod Reforged en modo Jard, que la cosa cambia mucho. No sé, yo no me dejo una secundaria sin hacer, aunque sea por completionismo. Una pena que lo juenjes en ps5, en pc con los mods esto es la pvta hostia. El coop a 4 ya no te digo, incluso con los bugs, te lo pasas pipa.



No, si yo lo juego en PC, de ahí que dijese que ando con teclado y ratón. No sé si me liaré con los mods, de momento con el juego normal tengo bastante. Ya nivel 90. Pero eso sí, pasando todo mucho más fácil que con mi hechicera nivel 130.


----------



## NCB (8 Jun 2022)

k098 dijo:


> No, si yo lo juego en PC, de ahí que dijese que ando con teclado y ratón. No sé si me liaré con los mods, de momento con el juego normal tengo bastante. Ya nivel 90. Pero eso sí, pasando todo mucho más fácil que con mi hechicera nivel 130.



Coño no me había dado cuenta del detalle de lo del teclado y ratón.

La mayoría de los mods son chorradas, pero hay algunos bastante interesantes que mejoran la experiencia de juego. Dos de ellos concretamente, Reforged y SeamlessCoop, lo que hacen es coger el juenjo original y darle una vuelta de tuerca para corregirlo y expandirlo añadiendo nuevas mecánicas. Respecto al Reforged, yo directamente diría que sustituye al original mejorándolo en todo. El SCoop permite eso, jugarlo en cooperativo online sin la mierda de las invasiones y sin límites de acompañamiento de los compis, además de permitir hasta cuatro jugadores.

Pillarte una buena party de colegas y zurrarle a algunos bosses no tiene precio. O que te zurren a ti, que jugarlo en coop no necesariamente lo hace más fácil, los bosses escalan según el número de jugadores por lo que además de tenerles pillados el truco, tienes que coordinarte con los compis para curarlos o para combinar afinidades y builds.

Juenjeando en pc, es que ni me lo pensaba, de cabeza al mod.


----------



## k098 (13 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Coño no me había dado cuenta del detalle de lo del teclado y ratón.
> 
> La mayoría de los mods son chorradas, pero hay algunos bastante interesantes que mejoran la experiencia de juego. Dos de ellos concretamente, Reforged y SeamlessCoop, lo que hacen es coger el juenjo original y darle una vuelta de tuerca para corregirlo y expandirlo añadiendo nuevas mecánicas. Respecto al Reforged, yo directamente diría que sustituye al original mejorándolo en todo. El SCoop permite eso, jugarlo en cooperativo online sin la mierda de las invasiones y sin límites de acompañamiento de los compis, además de permitir hasta cuatro jugadores.
> 
> ...



Bueno, soy un ansias y me metí en la zona esa. Al principio medio bien, me he cargado al dúo sacapuntas, al Micaé mamba negra y al gilipollón omnisciente. Pero estoy un poco underleveled, con 111, y a Godfrey ni lo huelo. Ya tengo el martillo pilón a +25, la uchipachanga a +24 y el escudo ese de dragón a umbra +10, es la polla cómo carga el escudito. En fin, que pensé que me lo pasaba hoy, pero cuando te pasas a un jefe jodido te meten otro peor. Y yo que pensabaque el gigante de fuego era jodido y está chupado...


----------



## NCB (13 Jun 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Bueno, soy un ansias y me metí en la zona esa. Al principio medio bien, me he cargado al dúo sacapuntas, al Micaé mamba negra y al gilipollón omnisciente. Pero estoy un poco underleveled, con 111, y a Godfrey ni lo huelo. Ya tengo el martillo pilón a +25, la uchipachanga a +24 y el escudo ese de dragón a umbra +10, es la polla cómo carga el escudito. En fin, que pensé que me lo pasaba hoy, pero cuando te pasas a un jefe jodido te meten otro peor. Y yo que pensabaque el gigante de fuego era jodido y está chupado...



Tira de Mimic si te atascas en algún boss, yo me cansé de la basura que te lanza el juego a la cara con los bosses y no me compliqué la vida. Con el mod Reforged la cosa cambia, no hay que estar rodando por el suelo todo el rato como un pedrolo. Le han metido una técnica nueva mejor que el parry, y se pueden encarar los combates de otra manera mucho más esquilibrada. Ni punto de comparación, así sí que no hace falta ni tirar de invocaciones.


----------



## 2plx2 (13 Jun 2022)

k098 dijo:


> No, si yo lo juego en PC, de ahí que dijese que ando con teclado y ratón. No sé si me liaré con los mods, de momento con el juego normal tengo bastante. Ya nivel 90. Pero eso sí, pasando todo mucho más fácil que con mi hechicera nivel 130.



Joer, algunos lleváis el masoquismo hasta sus últimas consecuencias.


----------



## k098 (13 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Tira de Mimic si te atascas en algún boss, yo me cansé de la basura que te lanza el juego a la cara con los bosses y no me compliqué la vida. Con el mod Reforged la cosa cambia, no hay que estar rodando por el suelo todo el rato como un pedrolo. Le han metido una técnica nueva mejor que el parry, y se pueden encarar los combates de otra manera mucho más esquilibrada. Ni punto de comparación, así sí que no hace falta ni tirar de invocaciones.



Sí, estoy tirando de Mimic. La vida es más sencilla con el Mimic, jeje. Pero con este jefe no hay manera. Revienta el suelo y quita mucha vida, y no tengo tanta, le he metido casi todo a fuerza, tengo como 32 de aguante y vida y 65 de fuerza y me mata echando leches. Al dúo sacrodermo me lo follé rápido con la Santa Trina.


----------



## k098 (13 Jun 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Joer, algunos lleváis el masoquismo hasta sus últimas consecuencias.



Jaja, pues sí, pero empecé a jugarlo así y ya me he acostumbrado.


----------



## k098 (15 Jun 2022)

A tomar por culo, ya me lo he pasado. Lvl 118, 51 horas creo, pero de la manita de los multipayos, para qué engañarnos. Ahora NG+1, paseo militar. Follada al del principio, al cabrón del caballo que tanta guerra me dió en un par de toques con mi martillaco. Al del caballo ese del norte de por la noche también, a la primera, con 400 mil runas en la saca a lo loco. Puta locura de juego. Ahora a probar nuevas armas, nuevas builds... me he pasado un par de tardes matando jefecillos de mierda. Grande me queda sólo, creo, la Malenia Gracia esa, a por ella que voy. A ver si me sale la mesa redonda esa de nuevo, que quiero hacer cash con mis runas sanas de los recuerdos de pasarme el juego.


----------



## NCB (16 Jun 2022)

NG+1 es un paseo al principio con el personaje todo OP, yo ni me he molestado. Échale un vistazo al mod Reforged, tiene niveles de dificultad por si quieres profundizar en el masoquismo juenjil.


----------



## k098 (16 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> NG+1 es un paseo al principio con el personaje todo OP, yo ni me he molestado. Échale un vistazo al mod Reforged, tiene niveles de dificultad por si quieres profundizar en el masoquismo juenjil.



Un poco cansado del masoquismo, jeje. De momento voy a lanzar enemigos por los aires y matar bosses y descubrir zonas que me perdí en el primer intento. También me gustaría pasarme la misión de Renni a ver el otro final, pero no sé si también la de Fia... y tengo que ver cómo ayudar a otros jugadores en las efigies marikitas, ahora cuando me mace un poco más. También tengo a mi otro personaje 130 sin pasar el juego, la hechicera, podría petarla y hacerle bien la build y pasarlo, que seguro que lo estaba haciendo mal, porque no es normal.


----------



## NCB (18 Jun 2022)

@k098 home, estoy buscando un compi con nivel medio de hikikomorismo para darle caña al cooperativo del Elden. Sería con el mod Reforged, pero la instalación es facilísima, grado charo funcivaga.

Tengo algunos compis guiris, pero es que compaginar agenda con ellos es muy difícil por la diferencia horaria, no hay manera de empezar un run nuevo y seguirlo con continuidad.

Si te apuntas me dices por aquí o por privado.


----------



## k098 (18 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> @k098 home, estoy buscando un compi con nivel medio de hikikomorismo para darle caña al cooperativo del Elden. Sería con el mod Reforged, pero la instalación es facilísima, grado charo funcivaga.
> 
> Tengo algunos compis guiris, pero es que compaginar agenda con ellos es muy difícil por la diferencia horaria, no hay manera de empezar un run nuevo y seguirlo con continuidad.
> 
> Si te apuntas me dices por aquí o por privado.



Yo tengo horarios raros, dos trabajos y dos hijos, a veces juego si me desvelo a las cuatro, a veces a las seis de la mañana... no soy fácil para concretar, jeje.


----------



## NCB (18 Jun 2022)

k098 dijo:


> Yo tengo horarios raros, dos trabajos y dos hijos, a veces juego si me desvelo a las cuatro, a veces a las seis de la mañana... no soy fácil para concretar, jeje.



Buf lo tienes jodido para concretar, sí. Te mando privado de todas formas, por si suena la flauta.


----------



## Woden (21 Jun 2022)

Me acerco al final del ng+1. Me he follado a Malenia por fin, con un build enfocado a la katana rivers of blood. El problema es que no me termina de funcionar con Radagon y la Elden Beast que son inmunes al sangrado, parece. Aparte de esos creo que me queda el dragón Placidussax y pare usted de contar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

!!!!!!!!Capítulo 2: MARIA CONOCE A MAMADOU EN TINDER !!! ESTRENO MUNDIAL !!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, tras una larga crisis creativa y la presión de haber sido forero revelación, golden boy, artist awards y burbuja entertaiment del año he conseguido terminar un nuevo capítulo perteneciente al mamadou verse que pronto se juntara con el Braulio verse en un gran multiverso, os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Jul 2022)

Aquí un paleto de cierta edad empezando el Elden Ring.

¿Cómo? ¿Que todavía no lo habéis jugado? ¡YO TAMPOCO!

Puede ser de interés para los que lo vayan a empezar.


----------



## Woden (9 Jul 2022)

300 horas llevo.


----------



## ArturoB (9 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> 300 horas llevo.



Por lo menos será entretenido.


----------



## Woden (10 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Por lo menos será entretenido.



La primera partida es un sufrimiento continuo, pero luego que pillas la mecánica del juego ya es sencillo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Sobra decir que casi tengo lista la segunda parte de la guía.....


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sobra decir que casi tengo lista la segunda parte de la guía.....



Sí... para dentro de 4 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Sí... para dentro de 4 años.




No, es que las guías buenas de verdad se hacen esperar joer


----------



## ArturoB (10 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> La primera partida es un sufrimiento continuo, pero luego que pillas la mecánica del juego ya es sencillo.



Y eso a partir de cuantas horas, ¿100 son sufrimiento? Madre mía


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Jul 2022)

Aquí un mapa interesante: VISITAR MAPA ELDEN RING (interactivo),


----------



## Woden (11 Jul 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Y eso a partir de cuantas horas, ¿100 son sufrimiento? Madre mía



Si, mas de cien diría yo. La segunda “partida” y siguientes es todo mas sencillo porque ya se sabe lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (11 Jul 2022)

Malenia me hizo más atiquense.


----------



## Woden (12 Jul 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Malenia me hizo más atiquense.



A Malenia melafo, especialmente en se segunda fase.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (12 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> A Malenia melafo, especialmente en se segunda fase.



En verdad ella sefo a casi todo el que se le ponga por delante. Muy chetada incluso para un souls.


----------



## Woden (12 Jul 2022)

Vaya que si, me costó cepillármela la de Dios es Cristo.


----------



## PORRON (27 Jul 2022)

CUANDO COJONES LO REBAJAN


----------



## jiren (11 Ago 2022)

es un juegazo con todas las letras, posiblemente el mejor juego de la historia, le voy a poner una unica pega, han metido un puto nerf a los jefes dobles, contra el gordo y el flaco sacrodermos se nota un huevo, te ataca uno y el otro se atrasa, Miyazaki no deberia hacer caso a lloros de niños ratas, que se vayan a jugar a skyrim o al wow retail si quieren juegos infantiles.


----------



## jiren (11 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, sin hacer spoilers, a los que ya lo habeis pasado, ¿es posible completar las quest de los secundarios(bruja Ranni por ejemplo) sin mirar guias? es que tampoco quiero mirar nada, pero si tengo que empezar una segunda partida para completar las quest me daria un poco de pereza


----------



## destrozo (11 Ago 2022)

Chavales la lie al máximo con Nepheli, se metió un puto pájaro en la habitación y le di un par de espadazos. 

Se cabreó y ahí la dejé, maté a Godrick y después fui a la iglesia de la absolución a que me perdonaran pero la hija de puta ya no está por ningún sitio y el cornudo de su padre tampoco está en la mesa redonda. 

Sabe alguien cómo puedo arreglar su quest? 

Malenia puta y melafo


----------



## destrozo (11 Ago 2022)

jiren dijo:


> Por cierto, sin hacer spoilers, a los que ya lo habeis pasado, ¿es posible completar las quest de los secundarios(bruja Ranni por ejemplo) sin mirar guias? es que tampoco quiero mirar nada, pero si tengo que empezar una segunda partida para completar las quest me daria un poco de pereza



La de Ranni es súper larga, yo creo que la que más. 

Sin guía la lías fijo...


----------



## Woden (11 Ago 2022)

jiren dijo:


> Por cierto, sin hacer spoilers, a los que ya lo habeis pasado, ¿es posible completar las quest de los secundarios(bruja Ranni por ejemplo) sin mirar guias? es que tampoco quiero mirar nada, pero si tengo que empezar una segunda partida para completar las quest me daria un poco de pereza



Para mí es imposible hacer cualquier quest sin guía, salvo que seas un frikazo que revisa cada centimetro del mapa y se lee las descripciones de toda la mierda que coge. Esto no sucedería si hubieran implementado un diario o algo similar con información básica donde aparecieran las quests una vez empezadas. Se facilitaría todo.


----------



## NCB (11 Ago 2022)

jiren dijo:


> Por cierto, sin hacer spoilers, a los que ya lo habeis pasado, ¿es posible completar las quest de los secundarios(bruja Ranni por ejemplo) sin mirar guias? es que tampoco quiero mirar nada, pero si tengo que empezar una segunda partida para completar las quest me daria un poco de pereza



Las quest son una reputisima mierda, tira de guías.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Ago 2022)

Voy borrando ya este hilo que veo que siempre lo reflotáis e INCLUSO estáis disfrutando del juego. Algo a mi parecer, INTOLERABLE.


----------



## NCB (11 Ago 2022)

Dónde está la gracia es en los mods. Los modddddssss


----------



## Red Herring (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## ArturoB (31 Ago 2022)

Ayer me lo acabé. Me ha gustado mucho, aunque lo veo mejorable en bastantes aspectos, la narrativa pobre (si es que existe), las quest un coñazo, es imposible jugar sin tirar de guías, acabas empachado de cuevas y catacumbas todas por el estilo, gráficos buenísimos pero los interiores mucho más pobres (en DS3 flipé con las catedrales aquí eso pasa muy poco) y al acabarlo aunque se echa de menos no apetece iniciar una segunda partida.

Ah, y edito, hay un modo fácil y se llama lágrima mimética. Eso es un cambio grande a los DS que te enfrentas a los boss solito salvo invocaciones puntuales.


----------



## jiren (5 Sep 2022)

Grandioso juego, el mas completo de los souls, pero me sigo quedando con dark souls 1, ese juego tiene algo que lo hace especial.


----------



## ArturoB (23 Sep 2022)

jiren dijo:


> Grandioso juego, el mas completo de los souls, pero me sigo quedando con dark souls 1, ese juego tiene algo que lo hace especial.



Supongo que factor nostalgia porque ese juego en 2022 está desfasadisimo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, es que las guías buenas de verdad se hacen esperar joer



Ya lo puedes decir, ya...


Por cierto, a estas alturas ¿se puede decir ya lo que todos pensamos?

QUE MUCHO RUIDO Y POCAS NUECES: es poco menos que una puta mierda.


Paz y bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Ya lo puedes decir, ya...
> 
> 
> Por cierto, a estas alturas ¿se puede decir ya lo que todos pensamos?
> ...


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Oct 2022)

Este juego se ha beneficiado que ha sido un año flojisimo. Cuando la gente dice que el mejor juego del año ha sido un "souls" es que ese año ha sido una puta mierda.

Evidentemente para mi no es juego del año ni de coña, pero para sicarios del NOM como @Obiwanchernobil sí, porque siempre se arrima al árbol que más cobija.


----------



## Randy Marsh (6 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este juego se ha beneficiado que ha sido un año flojisimo. Cuando la gente dice que el mejor juego del año ha sido un "souls" es que ese año ha sido una puta mierda.
> 
> Evidentemente para mi no es juego del año ni de coña, pero para sicarios del NOM como @Obiwanchernobil sí, porque siempre se arrima al árbol que más cobija.



Es un juegardo del copon, sin duda juego del año. El Dark Souls 3 y el Elden Ring son obras maestras, los otros son peores y el Sekiro es insufrible. Bloodborne mola pero muy viejo. 

Lo único que es muy fácil, pero lo arreglas si no subes de nivel y no usas invocaciones. 

Juego del 2022 Elden Ring. 2021 Halo Infinite. 2020 Cyberpunk.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (7 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, ¿George R. R. Martin? ¿Dónde se supone que está su aporte a la historia?

Martin crea unos personajes de puta madre, que interesan e importan. Todos los personajes de Elden Ring son, o unos engendros repugnantes que dan una grima del copón o, simplemente, ridículos y absurdos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Oct 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿George R. R. Martin? ¿Dónde se supone que está su aporte a la historia?
> 
> Martin crea unos personajes de puta madre, que interesan e importan. Todos los personajes de Elden Ring son, o unos engendros repugnantes que dan una grima del copón o, simplemente, ridículos y absurdos.



Eso no va precisamente en la línea de Martin? Todos sus personajes son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Woden (8 Oct 2022)

aquí no hay finales felices prácticamente para nadie.


----------



## ArturoB (14 Nov 2022)

Elden Ring candidato a GOTY yess


----------



## Woden (15 Nov 2022)

Debería llevárselo de calle, pero vaya usted a saber.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Nov 2022)

¿Qué hace este hilo abierto aún? Me parece intolerable que este juego le haya gustado a alguien.

Procedo a cerar el hilo.


----------



## srburbujarra (15 Nov 2022)

Será para elden ring o xenoblade 3, el resto meh

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena al GOTY que se ha llevado ER.

Está claro que sin este hilo el juego no hubiera llegado tan lejos. Siempre me alegra poder ayudar a los desenvolupadores orientales que no sucumben a la agenda 2030.

Mi enhorabuena personal a Miyazaki. Yo digo tú sí que vales y ni caso a los haters de la serie souls como @Cuqui








Muchas gracias, Pajarotto.


@Obiwanchernobil @Tails


----------



## Tails (9 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Enhorabuena al GOTY que se ha llevado ER.
> 
> Está claro que sin este hilo el juego no hubiera llegado tan lejos. Siempre me alegra poder ayudar a los desenvolupadores orientales que no sucumben a la agenda 2030.
> 
> ...



Para que se vea que cualquier juego generico puede ganar el goty


----------



## Woden (9 Dic 2022)

a ver, con todos sus defectos, que los tiene y muchos, es un puto juegazo de los que hacen historia.


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Dic 2022)

Que se haya llevado el galardón ER y no la basura woke de Ragnarok es algo MUY positivo. Yo lo veo así. Un juego japonés a la vieja usanza contra un producto woke usano, yo no dudo ni por un momento a quién apoyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Enhorabuena al GOTY que se ha llevado ER.
> 
> Está claro que sin este hilo el juego no hubiera llegado tan lejos. Siempre me alegra poder ayudar a los desenvolupadores orientales que no sucumben a la agenda 2030.
> 
> ...




Yo aún sigo preparando mi esperada guía...


----------

